# B vits gals!



## lisaf

Hey ladies! Wanted to get the pregnancy chatter off the TTC thread! :)


----------



## Merry

So my docs appointment was a waste of time, got there told her I was pregnant and she said that she didn't think she had any thing to do and had to go check with another doctor. Then told me to make a mid wife appointment for 10 weeks 1 day and printed out a leaflet! That's it! No blood test, no real advice apart from Reading the leaflet and telling me that being so early misscarriage is common. She also told me to buy a book and read up on it! 

Really dissappointed, was expecting her to do sone thing. O well. The leaflet says it's fine to do exercise as long as you take it easy. I felt a bit sick this morning, might be the start of morning sickness! 

How are you guys doing?


----------



## Crissie

I knew it! That sounds like all the stories I've heard. Typical! Thanks Merry at least I know for sure what I'm in for on Thursday. So they didn't weigh you or do a urine test or test for Rubella or anything?! :shrug:

I still have no symptoms. I'm a little constipated (sorry TMI) but that's not that new for me. I guess I'm not going to have it good re that :(

I've ordered the book 'What to expect when you're expecting' from Amazon, should arrive tomorrow I hope. What books have you ladies heard of that are good?


----------



## Merry

Just ordered the Yourvpregnancy bible, it got 5 stars on Amazon though am also tempted by Prima Baby Magazine, one of the headlines is O My God Im Pregnant. Kinda feels right:)

no tests at all at the docs. It was almost as if she though we won't bother doing any thing as your likely to miscarry:( Left me feeling anxious:( I really want every thing to be ok. Told my boss, he's really nice and is sorting things out for me but it was scary telling him.

Today I feel sick and my breasts have a dull ache. Not been sick yet but felt like I almost would.


----------



## lisaf

I haven't bought any books yet :( My best friend was supposed to mail me hers (she said she'd do this tuesday of last week).... sent her a text yesterday asking if she sent the books out and she apologized and said she'd send them right out.
I was ready to buy some books last monday!!!

I know some of the most popular ones are
What to Expect when you're Expecting
Your Pregnancy week by week
Girlfriend's guide to pregnancy

Merry - that stinks that they wont' do a blood test even! :( It seems to depend on the doctor but they almost always do one here. I guess the NHS only does it if you are high risk?

What do they do about vaccinating pregnant women over there?

I had the constipation start up really fast, and I NEVER have that problem normally.
Been having more and more nausea and even talking about it or telling my husband about me walking around the grocery store just gagging made me gag and almost puke.


----------



## Crissie

I have no symptoms, hope the bean is still in there.... 

I'm going to make my doc answer all my questions (I have written down a list) :trouble: at least he can do that :brat:! I don't want to wait for the 10 week appointment with the midwife. :( I thought you are supposed to see your GP first so that they can put you in the midwifery system and then the Midwife calls you to make an appointment no? maybe it works differently in different areas. But Merry we live quite close...?:shrug: 

Ooo the other books sound interesting, I might get them too. I love learning about what's happening in there and what's to come. But I'm supposed to be finishing my course :(, have so lost interest in that! Much better things to worry about lol


----------



## lisaf

I just keep reminding myself to learn as much as possible about what to do AFTER the birth, lol.. its very easy to focus on the pregnancy and birth and forget to learn just as much about what to do with a newborn!


----------



## Crissie

Hopefully having 4 nephews and babysitting them all at some stage has helped in the department! :winkwink: But I know what you mean. I was telling DH about the fact that I'm nervous about everything, and he was like WHY??? And I said well we can't very well bring the kid home and put him/her in the cupboard. :haha: I think the penny dropped a bit...


----------



## lisaf

:rofl:
DH and I are going to see our friend's baby today (she was born yesterday).. I think seeing a newborn and his best friend being a 'dad' will help it sink in a little for him.

I mean babysitting is one thing, and I've even done it overnight... but what do you do when your baby is up all night crying, has a fever, has a rash that the cream won't get rid of, won't eat etc... If the kid is sick, the babysitter usually gets cancelled ;) hehe..
And things like when do you start brushing their teeth, when do they first see a dentist, when do you start feeding them which solid foods, when and how are you going to potty train... are you going to let them cry themselves out at night or pick them up/comfort them? Are you going to operate on their schedule? Or set a schedule for them to adjust to? Etc Etc..

Oh, and of course which stroller/pram is best ;)


----------



## Merry

Vaccinating for what? Had no info about jabs? What do you get them for? I guess the HPT are so accurate they just assume that they are true and the earliest they can see some thing wrong is when they test/scan. Would be nice though to have a blood test and have my bfp confirmed. 

So got 6 week wait for my next appointment with the midwife, they do blood tests and the like then. I think tonight I will finally cancel my infertility appointment, just really hoping that this bean sticks. We have chosen our names already:)

Kaitlyn Mary for a girl and Ben Corran for a boy :)


----------



## lisaf

When I had the false pregnancy test/mixup at my doctors, they sent me off for a blood test because I was spotting and they wanted to make sure the number was going up. Good thing they did that because when they realized they gave me the wrong test results, we needed the blood test anyway to see if I was really pregnant.

Then, when I was seeing a different GYN, I called and said I had a 'funny' line on my test... I was hoping they'd do bloodwork to clarify my odd test result but they said, funny or not, a line wouldn't be there unless there was HCG. Since I never got another positive, I don't know for sure if that was a chemical pg or a faulty test :dohh: 
So yeah, they do sometimes trust the lines on the test too much.

DH won't let me buy ANYTHING until we know the sex. I told him the crib won't matter and he somehow thinks it does :( Can't wait that long!!! There are some things that are universal darnit!
And we have our names chosen but its not set in stone.
I plan on messing with everyone by keeping our real name choices secret for as long as possible and telling them our top choices are X Y Z and think of the most awful names I can :haha: I'm so mean!

My friend who is due in a week or so had made an infertility appointment, lol, it turned into her first OB appointment :D


----------



## Merry

As this is Stephens second child I'm expecting him to know quite a bit, I met my husband when his son was 2. So from two up I sorta know what to do but a new born is so small and delicate.

You can brush their teeth with a soft bristle brush and baby toothpaste from when they appear, children generally let you know when they are ready to potty train. The will tell you all about their toilet functions so you can know:) Weening starts at 6 months and that is the extent of my knowledge:(

I will get my book tomorrow and start reading up :coffee:


----------



## lisaf

Merry said:


> Vaccinating for what? Had no info about jabs? What do you get them for?

Totally spaced on this question, lol :dohh: then of course I remember a few hours later and can't remember which thread the question was on!

I was thinking of the H1N1 vaccine etc. They prioritize pregnant woman here to get it and bullied my friend into doing it when she wasn't totally sure she wanted it.

My friend with the newborn said that her husband had to get the whooping cough vaccine since there's been a recurrence of that and you can't give the baby the vaccine until 1 year so both parents have to be vaccinated. (mom was already vaccinated since she worked with young kids)


----------



## Merry

Oh the flu jab, yeah they urged all pregnant women to get that last year. Most people in the UK have had all their jabs, you get given them at school. So don't really need to get any, unless some thing like swine flue comes up again. Then they have adverts telling you what to do. As I work for the NHS I have lots of extra jabs and get emergency ones first. 

Crissie lots of women never get morning sickness, there bodies handle the hormone increase ok. Some get it after 6 weeks, some 14 and others never. The web says you should enjoy the symptom free days:)


----------



## lisaf

Just got back from visiting my friends at the hospital with their new baby. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Did make me a little nervous though that I'm going to have one of those in 9 months... kind of scary!!!
So adorable though.. soft baby skin etc... my friends are making it look soo easy though, lol!!!


----------



## Merry

Crissie- let us know how you get on at the docs, what you ask and what they say. Hope it goes well how are you feeling today?


----------



## Crissie

Hi gals

Merry those are gorgeous names!

I only have my Doc app tonight at 18:00. DH said he would like to come along. Will let you know how it goes. I think if all goes well tonight (not that they are going to tell me anything special, just feels like seeing a doc is the first step to it being real!) we are going to tell our close fam and friends. Then if anything goes wrong at least I'll have their support. 

Got my books yesterday and started reading 'What to expect: Eating well when you're expecting' - so far lots of info on morning sickness which I'm not yet suffering from. I heard it could be genetic, in which case I might never get it, as my mom and sisters never suffered from it. Just got to the part in the book on weight gain, I'm a bit nervous about this... don't want to put on too much. :nope: They say in the fist trimester you will/should only gain about 3-4 pounds but that everyone is different. I'm trying to eat like I normally do. But I must say today I've been having hunger pangs :haha: 

Lisaf I also want to know the sex, but here in the UK that's not that common. Most ladies keep it a surprise. I like to be prepared though, mentally and with the nursery etc. I have a friend who recently had her baby here and you only get 2 scans one at 12 weeks and one at 20, so the one at 20 is the only time you can find out the sex. When the woman doing the scan finished checking everything she asked my friend if she had any other questions and my friend said well yes... what is the sex. The woman gave her a dirty look as if she asked the most sinful question and told her that that is not really the purpose of these scans!


----------



## Merry

Well with the weight gain I thinkbive gained about 4 pounds since last Saturday! My boobs are bigger I think and my stomach is larger due to being bloated. I've felt sick mainly after lunch, you'll be lucky and not get it I bet:)

my boss has told a few senior staff members who have to know for safety reasons and at lunch this women kept trying to catch me with out others around. I really don't want to share my news with her though, even though she knows I'm pregnant I don't want to discuss the ins and outs of it with her. So have been avoiding her. At the weekend might tell husbands best frien and partner, she is 5 months pregnant. My best friends at 6 weeks, I'm her bridesmaid next Sept. So want to give her the option to choose another, as with a baby I might not be up to much the months before hand. Like planning a hen do and stuff!

Looking forward to hearing how the docs go. 

Lisaf you'll be great in 8 months when you have your baby:)


----------



## lisaf

Morning ladies!
Thats interesting that finding out the sex isn't as common. I liked the idea of being surprised but DH wants to know so oh well. It will make it easier and anyone who chooses not to know the sex over here pretty much gets harrassed by family about how hard it is to shop when you don't know the sex :haha:
Maybe little bean will be shy and won't give a good view... heard of that happening!

Some girl on here said there was a study showing that women with higher testosterone, who are tall and athletic are more likely to have eggs that are more receptive to the boy sperms.. made me a little sad because I am tall, fairly athletic (though mostly lazy in recent years, I am strong etc), and I know for a fact my testosterone is above the average for a woman. I know its silly... everyone is having boys though it seems!

I hope I get my books soon!! Its driving me crazy waiting for my friend to mail them!! (of course once they're here, I'll be panicked about hiding them from family, lol!!)


----------



## Merry

I want to know the sex of the baby as soon as I can!! Don't mind which but I have things to knit!!! It helps to know what colour as all yellow/white is a bit boring. My friend Rob got told at this scan that the baby was a boy and the woman asked if he wanted to know the sex. She was fine about it. I guess it depends on the person doing the scan, it is more common than it used to be to know the sex. However lots of people don't want to know which is strange.

As to the sex I heard in TCOYF book that it depends on the timing of BD with ovulation, is 2 days before hand (like me) 75% chance a girl. If on the day of ovulation then 75% chance it's a boy. It also said it depends on the health of the man, if ill health/poor sperm then more likely a girl. So I'm thinking I'm getting a girl. I have read in the past about studies that have said the lower status the man is the the more likely it will be a girl. But you never know, would like a girl to even the house out but don't really mind. As long as the baby is healthy FX

I'm off to Yoga now, will tell my Yoga instructor just in case. Looking forward to seeing what the docs say. 

Chat later xx


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I know the BD timing is a big factor. According to FF, we BD'd 2 days before and the day before O... though I think its possible FF is a little off and I o'd a day earlier.. which means we did the day before and the day of ovulation. (would also mean I got my BFP on 10dpo which makes a bit more sense...?)

There's still a 25% chance for the other even if your timing says girl or boy... so its still up in the air!


----------



## Merry

Good morning, hope everyone is well. This morning they changed tHe platform the train was coming into at the last minute, so had to run to the other platform to get the train. I have never felt so sick! The train is also bumping up and down, I really don't want to be sick on the train! Not too far from the loo though, so that's good. The running has also made my breasts hurt:( Will try to run less me thinks.

As for the constipation, fresh figs are in season and I'm going to try them to resolve my very mild case:)

my book came, was flicking through and it seems really good. Some bits are stupid obvious though, like they have a whole section on not using drugs! If some one cares enough to buy the book surely they care enough to give up their drug habit! There are some great pictures of babies at weekly stages:)


----------



## Crissie

Hi

The Doc app was ok, nothing special but I really like the doctor. He congratulated us and answered all my questions and then he put me in the system and told me which hospital options I have. I have a choice of thee in the area. I'm going to research them and then I have to call the docs again and give them my choice so that they can get the first midwife appointment. He also gave me a small magazine called Emma's Diary just with some info in it, Merry it this what you got too?

The Doc did mention that that 12% of woman miscarry and went on to explain that this is very common but that they would only investigate it if it is reoccurring. But he also said that I shouldn't worry that most pregnancies go on to be fine with no complications and that the further along I get the lower the risk of miscarriage.

So my questions where:

Should I be taking any other supplements other than my prenatal vit? He said no not even the Bvits! He said I should be getting it all from my diet and the prenatal.
Can I do exercise like running and weight training, including sit ups? He said if I did it all before then yes, even sit ups in this early stage. As long as I don't over exert myself. 
How much should I be eating for healthy weight gain? he said max 200 calories extra a day!
What is my due date? 7th May 2011

Anyway wonder what I'll have - boy or girl? We Bd-ed the night before O and the morning after. What do you girls think? I'd really like a boy! But I'd just be happy that's it's healthy :)

Somehow after hearing it from the doctor we felt like - oh my word this is real! We called out family to tell them and they were over the moon! :wohoo:


----------



## Crissie

Merry said:


> Good morning, hope everyone is well. This morning they changed tHe platform the train was coming into at the last minute, so had to run to the other platform to get the train. I have never felt so sick! The train is also bumping up and down, I really don't want to be sick on the train! Not too far from the loo though, so that's good. The running has also made my breasts hurt:( Will try to run less me thinks.
> 
> As for the constipation, fresh figs are in season and I'm going to try them to resolve my very mild case:)
> 
> my book came, was flicking through and it seems really good. Some bits are stupid obvious though, like they have a whole section on not using drugs! If some one cares enough to buy the book surely they care enough to give up their drug habit! There are some great pictures of babies at weekly stages:)

Hey that books sounds good, which one was it again? 

I know what you mean about the running. I'm going to try do a run this weekend but gosh I get out of breath just climbing a few steps!

I know the nausea is not great but at least you know there is a :baby: in there because of it... :haha:


----------



## Merry

Your dr. Appointment was so better than mine!!!! No the info I got wasn't even aimed at patients, was aimed at the Dr but she had nothing else to give me. She told me that I only had to take folic acid but didn't care about my b vits. She didn't tell me about hospital choices, wasn't put in any system. She also told me miscarriage was common at my stage, that there was a high risk which has made me anxious. A 12 % risk is a lot lower!! My doc actually said she didn't have to do anything. I think she was a young locum maybe but she sucked. Glad your appointment was good, you going to stop the b vits? 

My book is called You Guide To Pregnancy, it's good and was 5 stars on Amazon. Will read it properly at the weekend:)

hope your running goes well, I think I'll stick to bike riding and yoga, less jerking and easier on the knees:)

glad you family was all excited, I don't want to tell my family till 12 weeks as couldn't take my mothers drama if I mc. There will be drama I tell her so late, especially as she visited this week and asked me if I'm pregnant. Hoping the news will stop her going postal!!


----------



## Crissie

Merry said:


> My book is called You Guide To Pregnancy, it's good and was 5 stars on Amazon. Will read it properly at the weekend:)

I can't find this book? What am I missing?


----------



## Merry

That could be cause I was mixing the name up, sorry! It's your pregnancy bible by Deans. It has a longer title but that's the start.


----------



## lisaf

Morning gals. We're all first time parents here, right? :) Makes it nice to go through the unknown together!
I also have to say that when I got my BFP, I was still so very sad for all the girls in my groups who got left behind, so thank you guys for getting your BFPs too so I can keep going with people I went through the TTC struggles with! :haha: :rofl:

Interesting doctors appointments. I've only nipped in real quick for blood draws. They ask how I am, I say fine, maybe mention some symptoms, nothing big. Crissie - interesting about the 12% rate? Haven't heard that but it makes me feel a LOT better.. I was hearing 20% which sounds scarier when they say 1 in 5. The one huge downside to this site is that we become aware of all the things that can go wrong.
I know what you mean about drama Merry. 
I'll tell my MIL once we see the hb, hopefully next week. I heard the mc rate goes down to 3% at that point and I don't think we could hide it for much longer than that.
I know a mc would be much more devastating for her than for me... she'd dwell on it and never ever get over it etc... *sigh*

Nothing much new with me.. having crazy dreams.. not really pregnancy related, and heck, I have crazy dreams all the time anyway, but I'm sleeping a lot heavier and having trouble waking up. Maybe its just that the sun hasn't been up in the morning for days... the sun usually helps wake me up. hmm...

I'll be getting my pregnancy books soon! Hopefully tomorrow at the latest!


----------



## lisaf

The Baby Owner's Manual: Operating Instructions, Trouble-Shooting Tips, and Advice on First-Year Maintenance 
https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Owners-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1283482460&sr=8-1

we got this book for all our pregnant friends, and all of them loved it... its the only baby book the guys managed to read and DH glanced at it and has told me we have to get that one too. Very easy to read and understand, great diagrams.. not too full of the anecdotes, just straightforward. Very humorous too as they discuss the baby as your 'model' and your pediatrician as your 'service provider' etc.


----------



## Crissie

Oh my word I just want to buy all the books! I'm already a third of the way through the healthy eating one. My DH was like :saywhat:! But when I'm working on one of my 'projects' I can get a little carried away....:haha: It used to be 'Project: Next Holiday', then it was 'Project: TTC' and now 'Project: Baby!'


----------



## lisaf

There's this great book out there called something like the baby food bible... its super thick and I think lists all the foods and when baby can eat them and gives recipes too? I'll have to check with my friend who got it at her shower.


----------



## Crissie

hey Lisaf I think I'll graduate to an Apple Seed tomorrow. :yipee:


----------



## lisaf

YAY!!! thats my favorite ticker btw... Its exciting to see it grow, get a real idea for the actual size of what you're dealing with :) 
I wish I could be 'surprised' by what my little bean grew to next week, but I keep getting sneak peaks from the other ladies with the ticker :haha:


----------



## Crissie

I know, a snowpea :( oh well still exciting to get there :)


----------



## lisaf

lol, oh yes, still exciting.. I love Thursdays because thats when my ticker changes!


----------



## Merry

Hey ladies, hope you ok. I'm really worried today :( this morning I had some bleeding:( it was red blood but quite light and 2 hours later all signs of red or brown blood have gone but I'm still worried it might mean I'm having a mc. 

My temps are still high, they are supposed to drop I believe with a mc which gives me hope. I did a hpt and it was a really strong line on the test line, as dark as the control line, so my hormone hasn't gone away. I'm trying to think positive, my book YPB by Deans says that light bleeding is common and that 90% of cases no harm comes to the pregnancy. Trying to stay positive but so worried.

I'm not sure what to do, might go get a handful of HPTs, take another tonight and then one each morning for the next few days. Or do you think this is just going to stress me out further. DH thinks I should just relax, so have a day of Star Trek watching while knitting ahead of me. I just don't know what to do!


----------



## lisaf

Well Star Trek and knitting should help keep you relaxed! (sounds SOOO good to me, but I'll be cleaning/organizing the house :( )

I've seen SO many threads over in First Tri with bleeding, even red blood etc... The consensus seems to be that if you are just bleeding or just cramping, you are likely to be fine... if you are bleeding AND cramping, you are more likely to be having a mc.
Just relax and take it easy today... lots of things can cause bleeding, implantation, the formation of the placenta.... heck, there was a girl with lots of red blood who had an infection but baby was fine!

Call your doctor/MW today if you can, or Monday and see what they want to do. I think blood levels may be more reassuring than HPTs... just get 2 tests done at least 2 days apart and see that the levels are going up nice an healthy.

I know it must be scary and I would be freaking out in your shoes, but try not to assume the worst and just remain calm since stress is not going to help any.


----------



## Merry

Hey Lisaf, trying not to panic. I was tearful earlier but am more calm now. I called NHS direct and talked to a health care advisor, she got a nurse to call me back. Who referred me to the walk in centre at the local hospital. The doctor was really nice and kept saying that as the bleeding has stopped it's likely every thing will be ok. I really do hope it will all be ok. 

Have to see my GP Monday as well. The doctor said they may do blood tests to ensure the hormones are increasing and may give me an early 6 week scan. Then again they may not.

I'm just worried and trying to relax isn't easy. Have got 4 more pregnancy tests and will do one tonight and one each morning. I know it does necessarily mean I'm still pregnant but seeing the two lines makes me happier. The doc asked my temp, took my pulse, felt my abdomen and she said it all felt fine. So that's good. 

I've read some posts about women having lots of bleeding and still going full term and praying that I'll be ok.


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I'm really thinking it sounds like the normal bleeding. And if the HPTs make you calm down, then by all means keep testing them! Just keep in mind if your urine concentration is different, they may be different darkness.

I know its not worth the worry, but on the plus side, you may get an early 6 week scan!! :haha: Many girls pay privately for that!
Just relax and knit the day away!


----------



## Crissie

Merry try not to worry, my Doctor said that a little bleeding is often common. The only time you need to call is if you have bleeding combined with pain. I assume you have no pain right? And the fact that it's stopped is a good sign. Was is just spotting or did you need a sanitary towel?

The bleeding could be so many things not necessarily MC. 

But I can understand how you feel :hugs: just try to relax. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Merry

No didn't need a sanitary towel or any thing, it was liquidy and when I tried to clear it up there wasn't really that much. I then went to check like every 20 mins to see if there was any more and there as a bit of brown blood and since about 09:00 nothing but CM. :shrug:

This may be TMI but one of the things I was thinking was it could be due to the constipation, maybe straining too hard could of cause a bit of bleeding in the cervis or some thing? I have googled it but not found too much info but some people think it's a possiblilty. Any way eatedn a lot of figs to try and deal with that problem.

I know that ir is common, but am still worried I have had a few paind in my stomach, but I thought they were from gas and I do think my stomach maybe be a bit tender but that may just be because I'm so focused on the damn thing that I'm thinking things are there that aren't,.

I'm going to ask for the good doctor on Monday at my GP's, the one that reffered me to the FS, not the one I saw last time who was useless. I'm also going to say that the other doc thought I should have the blood tests and an early scan. Try and influence her to give me a referral, just to ease my mind I guess. 

I have checked out the local private clinic, it costs 125 pounds to get a six week scan. Might be worth it


----------



## Crissie

I have a friend who had bleeding at about 7 weeks and her doc said that if she is worried she should go to St Georges hospital in Tooting as they have an EPU and ask for a 'reasurance scan'. Apparently it's a walk-in service and you can self admit. Do you have a hospital with an EPU close by?

And I always make an appointment with the same doctor at our surgery, I've seen some of the others and I didn't like them. Even if I have to wait to see him. Better to see someone you are happy and comfortable with. 

With the constipation, I have always suffered from that and I have always found that the best thing to do is not to push! Sorry TMI :) I never go to the loo unless I'm desperate, even if I'm feeling pressure and uncomfortable. Otherwise you end up sitting on the loo for hours in frustration. Wait till it's good and ready. :haha:

:thumbup: Don't over think it, I'm sure your bean is just fine :flower::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, 
I'm feeling quite a strong cramp/pull on my side and getting worried. I just worked out with my SIL and all we did was walk around the block 2 times, but there is quite a steep hill on the block and I am horribly out of shape. 
Just feeling paranoid and need to vent :(
I'm taking it easy now, only problem is I bullied DH into helping clear up the house this weekend and he's finally out of bed and ready to start... I'll just see if he'll let me sit there and 'direct' him, lol.


----------



## Merry

Just did a HPT, there was a :bfp: :) 

It was lighter than the one this morning but you can't read into that I know, different brands, not fmu, drinking different volumes etc. It makes me happier that there is a line there though. 

I still feel sick and the figs are working, not feeling constipated now:) I think if I had already mc then there would be lots more blood and my temp would of gone down. Going to keep an eye on that the next few days.

Will see the same doc from now on I think. I don't think there is a self referral place around here, will try and get my doc to send me for an early scan. Fx

how are you today ?


----------



## Crissie

lisaf said:


> Hey girls,
> I'm feeling quite a strong cramp/pull on my side and getting worried. I just worked out with my SIL and all we did was walk around the block 2 times, but there is quite a steep hill on the block and I am horribly out of shape.
> Just feeling paranoid and need to vent :(
> I'm taking it easy now, only problem is I bullied DH into helping clear up the house this weekend and he's finally out of bed and ready to start... I'll just see if he'll let me sit there and 'direct' him, lol.

Hi, does it feel anything like AF cramps? I think the exercise is great for you but don't over do it :) I've had a few cramps too and I can never tell if it's bowl cramps or AF cramps as when I used to get AF cramps they were closely linked some how. Especially since I suffer from constipation, that and AF were always at war :haha:


----------



## Crissie

Merry said:


> Just did a HPT, there was a :bfp: :)
> 
> It was lighter than the one this morning but you can't read into that I know, different brands, not fmu, drinking different volumes etc. It makes me happier that there is a line there though.
> 
> I still feel sick and the figs are working, not feeling constipated now:) I think if I had already mc then there would be lots more blood and my temp would of gone down. Going to keep an eye on that the next few days.
> 
> Will see the same doc from now on I think. I don't think there is a self referral place around here, will try and get my doc to send me for an early scan. Fx
> 
> how are you today ?

Yeah good today, I went for a 5km jog this morning. And the minute I started running I felt boobs! A little achy. I think I need to seriously invest in a decent spots bra. But the run was good, just took it very easy. But now when I press on my bbs they're a little sore :) YAY a symptom... finally :rofl: 

And I'm super paranoid about getting saggy stretch marked bbs, I think I might start sleeping in a sports bra soon. I know they will never look the same but if I'll do anything to help prevent the inevitable.

And today I completely pigged out, but not because I was hungry just cause I feel a little stressed out about an assignment I have due on Monday for my course :(


----------



## Merry

Ohh lisaf :hug: I hope that the cramp is just some thing normal like stitch, I get that quite often. It's just when you gut doesn't get enough oxygen. Or it could just be the baby getting nice and settled in. Just trying to think of +ve reasons 

I know every thingvyou experience makes you worry, I've been worrying all day, but slight cramps are quite common. Hopefully they are gone by now, take it easy the rest of the day and fx you'll not have any more. :)

I hate the fact that the only thing we can do is wait, I'm a let's work at this to solve the problem kinda girl, and I think you are too, just waiting is killing me.

Will remember us all in my prayers, :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Hey gals, thanks for the PMA... I'm still feeling the stitch... no spotting yet or anything but my cervix felt low? :( Not going to let myself dwell on it. I didn't think the walk was over-doing it and its hard because I was with my SIL and she doesn't know yet so I was hiding it. :dohh:

I'll just remember what I told you Merry... cramping without spotting and spotting without cramping are not usually mcs.....

I may opt out of the cleaning today... or just sit there and sort papers while DH lifts boxes? Hmmm
We're supposed to go buy a new washer this weekend but I'm going to definitely put that off until tomorrow at least.


----------



## Merry

Crissie I'm on a mission to get all women wearing sports bras for sports! I really recommend the triumph ones. I find them very good. 

Glad you have a symptom, I've had a few today which is giving me hope. A 5 km run is quite a good way!! I'm unsure whether to go to body balance tomorrow. With the bleeding today I just want to stay seated and not do any thing that could make things worse.

On a positive note, my first two ripe tomatos were ready today:) I ate them both raw like apples I was so excited! So that's 1 of my 5 a day:) 

In anticipation of stretch marks I'm using body cream every day and am going to get some Elimise body oil in a few weeks as that's supposed to be great for stopping stretch marks. Also not putting on too much weight helps, I have gained 4 pounds in a week though!!! Think the constipation may of been a factor, but 4 pounds!!!


----------



## Merry

I've read that even cramping and spotting together doesn't mean the worse. The baby can just be attaching it's self properly into the lining and it can cause cramps and some blood loss. 

Also things like missing twin syndrome, harmless cysts etc can cause cramps and bleeding but lead to a healthy baby. I have been repeating this all day! We just have to stay positive! It's bloody hard though!

I think paper sorting is a fine job for you:) Let the other half do the hard work and try to relax. My fx that it goes away and stays away!


----------



## lisaf

Well the issue with letting DH do everything else is that he'll do a crappy job at it. I still don't think he understand how in-depth this cleaning/organizing is going to be :dohh: I just won't lift anything over 5lbs... it will at least keep my mind of things.


----------



## Merry

It can be so annoying that my DH will tidy up but I'll look at it and have to redo it! At least he tries! 

Being busy is a great tatic, I might go to bed soon and get this day over!


----------



## lisaf

ah its only 2pm here!! if I was good at taking naps I'd try one of those to both kill some time and rest and see if it goes away.


----------



## Merry

Ohhh I like naps :) I'm an early riser but I do like an afternoon nap. I have one most non working days.

No more blood today :dance: and my temp was nice and high at 37.0. So hoping the bleed was just one of those things and means nothing. FX

trying not to worry and going to take it easy today. Hope you managed to pass your time Lisa and that your feeling ok, no pains or cramps. Right must go make tea:)


----------



## lisaf

I managed to nap yesterday and the cramping eased a lot! It was basically gone until I started moving around again and wasn't as severe so I felt better about it. Never had any spotting, still dont, and no sign of the pulling today.


----------



## Merry

Glad that your feeling better:) Its so worrying to get any sort of bad symptom. Today I'm a bit worried about not feeling sick! I felt horrid Friday, yesterday felt a bit sick but today nothing at all. :shrug: Hoping it's not a sign of reducing hormones. my breasts have had a dull ache in them all day though, so hoping that's a positive sign. Just wish there was a way to know for sure every thing is fine!

How did the cleaning go? I'm ignoring my mess and hoping it will go away! I could use a nap right now, sooo tired:)


----------



## lisaf

DH did most of the cleaning yesterday, he had to clean up the room enough for me to get in there to clean :rofl: but because of the cramping we didn't do any of the cleaning we were supposed to.


----------



## Merry

I haven't done any thing I wanted to this weekend due to the drama. Didn't clean, tidy or do the garden! Just sat and rested mainly. 

One if the things I was thinking of was looking through catalogues and pricing up the cost of getting the nursery fitted, baby clothes, prams etc but couldn't face doing it being so worried that I might lose her/him. 

I did buy a cheap bra in a larger size though as my current ones are rather tight! My breasts have hurt all day today! It's odd how big they have gotten so quickly! One of my shirts is pulling at the buttons!


----------



## Merry

Did another HPT this morning, it was a really strong +ve so that made me happy:) my temp is also still nice and high so am feeling quite positive today. Going to try and get a doc appointment as the other doc told me to. Going to push for a 6 week scan, fx.

How are you ladies? Any more cramps/strains Lisaf? I'm feeling a little sick but not too bad. Sounds odd but would like more ms as it would be a sign that the bean is producing lots of nice hormone.


----------



## Merry

Saw the doc at the local GP, I made sure I saw the nice one, she has reffered me to the Early Pregnancy Unit. They are going to call me today or tomorrow and do blood tests and scans. Glad some thing is going to be done, hope the tests show some thing good:)

It is so dependent on the doctor how you get treated, even at the same practise. Got two days off work to wait around for their call. Hope it's soon


----------



## Crissie

Hi Ladies

So glad you are getting seen to Merry, and you can just rest at home until the call rather than be worrying at work. I'm sure all is ok, but better to get it all checked out, I can't wait to hear what you see on the scan :p 

I'm trying to finish my assignment :sad2: I'm feeling so down about it. I don't understand half of it and I'm really struggling. I have to finish it today and post it off to my tutor. I still have the final assignment and an Exam. Feeling stressed :nope: Just want to give up.

Lisaf glad you got some clearing done. And some rest! Hope your cramps are gone.

It's soooo cold in the office today :cold:


----------



## Merry

Im cold today, even though it's not really that cold in the house, have got a fleece on. Glad you've finished your assignment, I'm sure it will be great. What is it on? I'm so glad that I've done all my studying:) Have spent most of my life doing assignments and exams. 

I'll let you know how I get on at the hospital, fx it will all be ok.


----------



## Merry

Meant to say almost finished your assignment, the last push is the worst but you'll be fine. Don't give up, it will be worth it in the end:)


----------



## lisaf

I hated school because of the pressure to finish stuff, lol.

Merry - can't wait to hear what they say/see. As for the throwing up, I'm almost worried today because I haven't thrown up or gagged or anything... but I know I came close and just suppressed it. A week ago today my levels were up to 1055 which should be enough to make anyone a little pukey... who knows where they are at now and I'm not any sicker... it just depends on your body.

AFM - No sign of further cramping.. I even lifted a few things yesterday (they were around 25lbs I think - DH wasn't feeling well and I wanted to get some sorting/cleaning done).


----------



## Merry

Glad that your feeling better Lisaf :) Don't lift any thing too heavy though, and remember from your knees :) 

My appointment is at 11.20 tomorrow morning, so will probably have another day off work. So glad that my boss is understanding :) They say it will probably be too early to see much, no heartbeat or any thing and that I shouldn't get worried by it. I will get bloods done and make sure the pregnancy isan't eptopic, then I can go back next week and get a scan to check for the heart beat. 

Please God let it all beok, no more bleeding but some brownish discharge today. A really small amount though, so not too worried about it. Have done nothing but crochet since bleeding Saturday though, having to count means that I can't hink about things. Also watched a lot of ST Voyager, it's my go to TV show when I'm feeling down. I might have to get my Due South DVD's out! Have ordered wool for a new project, have done all my other projects. Except a cardi thats size 10 and probably won't fit into again till after the baby is born so have sorta stopped working on it though I should really get on with it :)

See I loved school, though I was always a swat type. Getting things done as soon as I got them, I like to organise stuff. Wish I could go back to high school some times, it was so easy and never saw it then. 9-3.30 hours, sitting around chatting to my friends, not having to work to hard and my mother cooked my dinner!!!!

Hope you ladies are ok. Do you have a day off work today Lisa as it's labour day? I think the Yankees are having an early game today due to Labour day, which is how I know. Might watch the game while crocheting some more booties,. This is my third in stock pair, really need my new project to get here. It's a small throw with snow flakes on :)

Take care


----------



## lisaf

Yep, its labor day here so no work! :)
I used to do everything for school as soon as I could, but I got burned too many times where I worked my butt off on an assignment then had the teacher change their mind about how they wanted it done, or even deciding to drop the assignment all-together. Though they'd give me extra credit for having done it, but that seemed to always happen when I was getting an A anyway and didn't need the extra credit.


----------



## Merry

There was never an option of extra credits at school, though we never got cancelled assignments. I think the national curriculum sorted that sort of thing. 

We had our bank holiday last week, it was nice but now is a long stretch to Christmas:( it's not too bad as I still have 21 days of AL left to use before End of March!!! So might take a few weeks off if I feel tired. I heard that in the US you get crazy little AL, hope that's not true! What's the maternity like there? 

Hope that you enjoy your day off, don't clean all day!


----------



## Crissie

Oh man school was great! But this part time studying sucks! Having to work, clean, cook, excercise, keep in touch with friends and keeping in touch with family halfway round the world is exhausting! I'm doing a coure in understanding music, classical study of music. But I can't wait till it's over. 

I also hear the annual leave in the US sucks? DH and I would love to live in the US though, I think it's a beautiful country. We enter the Green Card lottery every year. Maybe we'll be lucky...

Merry goodluck with the scan and tests tommorow, looking forward to hearing about it, hope all goes well. And you are so lucky to have 21 days left! How many days do you get a year? Have you not taken any holidays this year? I only have 8 days left, and I think we are going to vist my sister in France for Christmas. We're going to drive there so that we can bring over all the baby stuff she is getting rid of  yay freebees! That's only if DH and I get our Passports back from the home office in time, we sent in applications for 'indefinate leave to remain' in the UK. They said it could take up to 4 months. 

Anyway night gals, sleep tight x


----------



## lisaf

So I'm a mini-expert on leave here in the US. First off, each state is very different and I'm lucky enough to live in California which actually is better than most states.
There is a federal leave program (unpaid leave) that allows up to 12 weeks a year for a personal or family medical leave (must have doctors notes etc) it can also be used for bonding leave for a new child/adopted child by either parent. But its totally unpaid. In order to qualify for that leave, you have to work at a company that has 50 employees working within a 75 mile radius of your office and have to have worked for them for a year AND have worked 1,250 hours in the past 12 months. Most states don't have any pay leave at all unless you have private or company-offered coverage. That is all the protection some states provide.
California has a medical disability pay program and a family leave pay program.

Anyway, California gives you up to 16 weeks job-protected leave unpaid for medical necessity (if you're at a company with 5 or more employees)... so if your doctor only signs you off for 6 weeks, you only get 6 weeks (if you qualify for the federal leave, you can take more time under that).
My company is too small for the federal leave.
So I will get job protection for up to 16 weeks of medical disability (severe morning sickness, bed rest, recovery from birth.. 6 weeks vaginal, 8 c-section). Most people only take 10 weeks max. My company may give me extra time on top of the other leave I get, but they don't have to.
I have some vacation time saved up, but they may make me take that as part of my other leave etc...


----------



## Merry

Lisa your leave makes me very confused! Glad your an expert on it! 

Well I work for the NHS, so get 27 days paid leave acyear. However as I have now worked 5 years here, I get 29 days. For 10 years you get 31 days. You can carry 5 days over, which I did for 3 days so had 32 days leave to take this year:) so had a week off walking Hadrains wall and my birthday off but still have quite a lot left.

As for maternity pay, I get 2 months off full pay, then on a sliding scale my pay decreases. If I take my full year off, which is the max I'll get about a 75% my annual salary. However during my year off I do acquire AL, so can then take that as well. I'm much luckier than others. 

A music course sounds fun, very artistic:) hopefully you'll get your passports back for a trip to France:) not that they ever check your passports, if you go without them they probably would! 

I'm hoping to get hand me downs from SIL, her youngest is now 15 months and a good friend of ours is due in December. So may be able to buy less baby clothes etc if the baby is the same sex!

Looking forward to my appointment, hoping every thing will be ok. Fx


----------



## Merry

So have been to the EPU and I think it went well. They took bloods and will have to go back in 48 hours for more. The internal US showed a gestational sac, they can't rule out that it's not due to an eptopic, but it was assymetrically placed and wide rimmed. Which the radiographer said was typical of a normal pregnancy gestational sac:) the bloods will hopefully confirm it's not eptopic and the baby is growing normally. 

There was no yolk, stem or HB as it's too early. Will have another scan in about a week to try and see that. Just seeing the sac though has made me feel so relieved. There is some thing there, just praying now the bloods are normal:)


----------



## Crissie

YAY, sounds wonderful! I also want to see the sac in my tummy! :) 

I'm surprised they can't tell if it's ectopic? I thought ectopic means the egg implanted outside the Uterus (like in the fallopian tube...) Can't they tell where it is by ultrasound? Anyway I'm sure all is fine! And you so lucky now you get to see he/she again in a week! Lucky fish :cloud9:

How are you feeling?


----------



## Crissie

Lisaf, when you talk about your leave - which is very confusing BTW! - do you get paid annual leave for holidays etc? And then any paid maternity leave? It sounds like none of its paid! WOW hectic. What do you do BTW?

I get 27 days annual leave (I started on 24 but Ive been with the company for 5 years) for holidays. We are legally allowed 1 years maternity leave (and still have to get out jobs back) but your employer is only liable to pay you for 6 weeks (90%) and then you can claim a maternity benefit from the government for the rest of the time but that's not much. But my company gives us 20 weeks (5 months) maternity leave that's paid at 90% of our basic salary. 

Anyway I think my company is generous but nowhere near as good as yours Merry. Are those general NHS benefits?


----------



## Merry

They said with an eptopic pregnancy that you get a psudo sac, which is generally centrally placed and thin rimmed. So there is a small chance that's what it is, haven't heard off them again so think my first bloods are ok. On my report it says that my sac,"Most likely represents a gestation sack." :) 

They measured my overies and my right one is three times the volume of my left one? Apparently though they are both normal. 

The NHS benefits are general and are really good, they also will look at flexible working when I return to work and can get up to 5 paid days personnel leave a year for emergencies/baby being I'll. 
So happy to see my sac :) Makes me think that soon I'll be able to see her heart beat and feel convincedthat she will grow well:) Fx


----------



## Crissie

She??? :baby:


----------



## Merry

Techincally all babies are female until at some point a rush of hormone turns the baby male, but I'm convinced I'm having a girl until proved otherwise:)


----------



## lisaf

Haha, I love that logic/fact Merry, I'll be telling DH that its definitely a girl right now!!! hehe. Glad you saw a sac... I guess its nice of them to be fully honest about the chance that it could be ectopic, but it sounds so unlikely its almost mean of them to plant that doubt/worry in your head! Lol!

Sounds like you guys get very generous leave there.
I get 15 days off paid each year (we call it personal time off/vacation). That doesn't include the 13 holidays where the office closes). Legally, they cannot take away any earned vacation time, but they can set a limit, which is 30 days at my company. Once you hit the limit you stop earning more unless you take some of it (this varies depending on which state you are in also).

We get state-paid disability or family leave pay which is 55% of our salary (but isn't taxed). They set a maximum limit on that so if you make a lot of money, you're going to get less than 55%. I signed up for extra insurance that will give me 45% of my salary, also tax free (this only counts during time of medical disability). So during at least part of my leave, I'll be bringing home 95% of my salary tax-free.

I see the employer-side of the situation too though... and understand why there are such limitations on size of employer etc... there are some companies that are just not set up to operate without everyone there... I am the only accountant at my job. I do all the bookeeping/general ledger/banking work. My boss doesn't know how to do what I do, and the girl who works with me just does data entry and doesn't understand general ledger work. I'm also the only person will full access/understanding of our software system. I can't really train someone on how to cover for me for the software... its one of those things where you need a long time to learn it, or need to have been there when it was set up (like I was).


----------



## Crissie

So what are you going to do about cover when you're off Lisaf? How long will you take maternity?

Hey I didn't know your baby is a girl at first??? I thought you get boy and girl sperm? X&Y? So how does it really work?


----------



## lisaf

Well, I think you still need a hormone surge at a certain point, right? Thats how you get some girls who have XY chromosomes, right?

My company has already said that they'd hire someone while I'm gone, and if the company is doing well enough, that when I come back, I'll be promoted to supervisor. We'll see if that really happens or not, lol... both because the company has been taking off slower than we expected and because I'm not sure they'll actually let me be a supervisor, lol! Also afraid they'll hire someone who knows more than me, and they'll get promoted above me :dohh: As it is, they might hire someone to be above me, then I can train them on what I do etc... we'll just have to see how it works out.

Oh well, by state law, I am guaranteed to be returned to a position with equal pay and responsibility etc. I'm a teensy bit afraid that they'll 'give' me more leave then they have to... then use that to refuse to bring me back (once you've been out longer than they are legally obligated to let you out for, the job protection disappears). Just a tiny fear of mine that I know has happened to other women.


----------



## Crissie

I second those fears! I'm worried that they'll hire a temp to cover me while on maternity and the temp will be eager beaver and better than me... Then when I come back they'll be sorry to be getting me back :( oh well I'll have better things to worry about.


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. hey, its a nice distraction from the other worries, right? :)

My reasons for worrying are that I'm underqualified for this position... I was supposed to be trained into it but the person above me up and left without training me on ANYTHING... so I had to pick it all up as I go along. I'm right 99% of the time, but I'm almost never SURE I'm right as I dont' have the experience to back up my decisions.
So if they hire someone with real experience, they will totally outshine me, lol!

And if they hire someone less experienced than me, then I'll worry that I'm teaching them wrong! :rofl:

Also, I butt heads with some people around here (at least half of the head-butting is due to me being over-zealous without any real authority and the other half is that I'm almost sure they don't like listening to me because I'm a girl and they don't see me as being assertive, but pushy/bitchy etc). So if we hire someone else who doesn't butt heads as much, I'm afraid they'll like them better instead of letting me learn and grow etc.

So my fears are totally unfounded!
(actually did lose my position as the 'favored' underling at one job... and instead of getting the promotion I'd been heading towards for 4 years, I was about to have a girl promoted over me, to be my supervisor who I STILL had to help do her own damn job... and why? because the boss LIKED her better.... left before that could happen though... my boss even gave me a horrible review and when I asked her to help me improve and we went through each area one by one, she ended up rewriting my review... she had this horrible impression for me for some reason and thought I didn't do my job well, but when we went over each point she couldn't substantiate her opinion - things like claiming I wasn't prepared... so I showed her all the steps I took to prepare and how there is nothing I can do when I get 100X the usual volume of work in one day... if I clear out my inbox and am ready for it, thats the most I can do since I can't control how it comes in... etc)


----------



## Merry

I'm lucky in a way that so few people are trained to do what I do, a world wide shortage. So my boss will be really happy for me to come back but probably won't be able to get cover for me. Also the NHS has all these work life balance policies that they would hold my job for a couple of years. 

The chromosome causes a hormone testosterone I believe surge which causes the genital cells to turn male. With out it they stay female, so until that stage all babies are girls. Occasionally you get strange chromosome variations with sex but it's unsual. I do want a girl but don't really mind, as long as long as baby arrives healthy!

No call about blood test so that's good, they were only going to ring if a problem was found:)


----------



## lisaf

I'm sure I could negotiate a reduced work schedule after I come back from my leave... especially if it was a transition with a timeline for tapering off. Only problem is they'll cut my pay if I work less... damn them! :rofl:


----------



## Merry

Some times work politics sucks, you have to be assertive to get ahead and get things done but then it annoys people. At least we will have other things than work to think about soon. :) :) :)


----------



## lisaf

YAY!!! :) :haha:

I promise to update my signature soon with you guys as bump buddies by the way...
I just wanted to wait for my scan on Thursday before changing any more of my siggy stuff.


----------



## Merry

Went to work today and talked to my boss, he was really sweet and said that I shouldn't worry about work and just take care of myself. The bit where I told him that they couldn't rule out an eptopic I almost cried but managed not to. They haven't phoned do that is a good sign, hopefully the bloods tomorrow and scan next week will show a healthy baby and I'll be happy. 

The boss also sent me home early as he said if I'm still under investigation then I shouldn't be at work, apprently I also looked green. Which I think was the morning sickness:( 

Can't wait for your scan Lisa!! Very excited, fx for a lovely hb. :) Im also nervous about jinxing things, that's why I haven't really told any one, want to keep my bump a secret till I know it's all ok.


----------



## Crissie

Wow your work is so understanding! I'm dreading telling my boss, he's one of those that is not impressed by losing his work force to something as trivial as having kids. Last year the secretary that helps him while he's at our Frankfurt office had her baby and I had to suggest we get her something. He agreed nonchalantly, like he would have even bothered and when I went to go show him what I got her he said he's not really a baby person. This coming from a father of 2! But he's not really involved with them. He's divorced (I wonder why) and is a workaholic, travelling at least 3 out of 4 weeks a month. I hope telling him doesnt affect my increase (if I get one) and my bonus which are both discretionary.

In a sick twisted way I'm actually looking forward to telling him just to see the look on his face! :finger: One of the secretaries here just had a baby and another is due in Dec, then there's me! :haha: For a company of 90 staff members with only 5 secretaries it's quite a knock. :dohh: oh well, it's not rocket science, nothing a temp couldn't cover...

Merry such good news that you haven't heard from them! (that sounds so weird...) Can you call them just to make sure or will they not like that?


----------



## Merry

Too late to call them, will go at 12 for my second blood test and they will then call me tomorrow evening/Friday with the results. Your boss sounds like such a nice man, NOT!!! hopefully he will be a bit more supportive and not affect your bonus. 

Lisa I saw that you posted on the 3/4D scans thread, it was getting a little bitchy so didn't want to post there but thought I would tell you my professional input:) I know that ultra sound is extremly safe, but does come with a small risk. Especially as these scans can be for quite a long period of time. There is no evidence to suggest any harm is done to the baby, but no long term studies are done as the tech is quite new. So the medical advice is given as if you don't need the scan, it's not worth even the small amount of risk. Most medical scansvthe info gained will off set the risk fir a net gain for the patient. 

Saying that though I'm still tempted :) hehe I probably won't due to money and being mocked at worked but totally get why people want to see their babies face:) I think reading up on all the advice is a good way forward and do feel a little sorry for the lady who got shot down for posting it, I think she was only trying to help. I agree that using phyc as a reason not to do a test but not enough to do a test is amusing.

Do you think you'll get a 4D scan? What about you Crissie? I think theybare quite expensive in the UK, I think I'll be more likely to pay for a scan to see a heart beat, that would make me more reassured. Any way just rambling:)


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, the scan thing is up in the air right now (haven't checked it today so not sure how heated it got, lol... I'm all tied up in my vaccine thread :dohh: which probably isn't good for me as it gets my blood pressure up seeing some of the stuff posted).

My husband won't even consider being surprised on the sex of the baby.... so I think it would be nice to still be surprised by their face and what they're going to look like, you know? And they kind of creep me out :blush: Some of them look like a disease is eating away at the baby's face!

If the grandparents pay for it, I'm sure I won't be able to resist the temptation though, lol!!!

I have to stay on a medication that has unknown risks, so while I'm not eager to expose myself to further unknown risks, I also have sort of taken the plunge and if you don't know that its bad, it doesn't mean you have to avoid it, you know?


----------



## Merry

Ohh I haven't seen the vaccine thread, what's it called? Might go stalk:) I think it might be nice to be surprised by the babys face, get to see each other face to face seems nice some how. Strange hey:) 

I think just cause we can't prove it's safe doesn't mean it's dangerous. TBH if my parents offerred to pay for me I don't think I could say no! However I don't think I would pay my own money. I'm going to try and practise patience, some thing I'm not known for. Also we use US at work to image prostates while we insert implants to treat cancer, some times we get great images and other times we can't see any thing. Same machine, same operator etc. I would hate to spend loads of money and barely see anything. 

How are you today Lisa? Any more symptoms?


----------



## lisaf

I'm fine, feeling a little sick but just need a nap.. symptoms have died down a little, but trying not to think about that cuz it will only make me worry when lots of women have fluctuations. At times my boobs seem fine, then they hurt super bad. I had heartburn so bad until I ate those Salt & Vinegar crisps... now its been days with no heartburn... I keep trying to get someone else to try it and see if it works for them too! :rofl:
Feeling bloated, but hard to tell as i'm pretty fat as it is :haha:

Scan is less than 22 hours now! They bumped my appointment time up to 9:30am instead of 1:30pm as they had a several hour long procedure to do with someone else that got moved to the afternoon.

I know its a very special moment to see your child's face and everything... I just would love to have that be part of the childbirth experience.... and not have any sneak previews... but again.. if someone pays for it, fine by me!!
My friend went for hers and the baby kept covering his face. They went back again the next day to try again and got some great shots... not sure if her parents paid again or if the site let them come back and try again for free since the first wasn't a success.

The vaccine thread is https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/406148-would-you-trust-h1n1-shot-after.html
Started as a discussion about the flu shots and H1N1 and if we were going to get it while pregnant and turned into a discussion of all vaccines in general...with a side track about my personal family history, my medication I'm on and breastfeeding... been fairly civil for most of it, lol... which is amazing given how hot a topic it is.

My medication can't be tested on pregnant women as the animal trials shows that if you gave the animals 100x the maximum dose per body weight that people take... that there are side effects on fertility/miscarraige/birth defects. There is almost no data at all about pregnant women on this drug... I've seen a few mention online that they were staying on it... I called my local teratogen hotline (sp?) and all they know is that 7 women were on it at some point in their pregnancy (no idea what dose, what stage of pregnancy or how long they were on it for) and they all had normal/healthy babies.

I have no side effects from it, and I need it in order to be alert enough to work or drive... its not in the same class as the amphetamines, is non-addictive etc.... so I'm not sure what effect it might have, but don't have a choice but to take the risk unless I could quit my job and hire help to drive me around, clean house, etc...
Will probably have to skip breastfeeding too (though I'll try the first few weeks as I wont' be driving etc anyway). Makes me sad though.


----------



## Merry

Had a quick read of the thread, I've had the vaccine working with cancer patients, get flue each year too. I would give any vaccine approved by NICE to my child. In the UK due to the faulty MMR report children have died from preventable diseases. There is a mumps out break currently in Surrey and that's a killer. I think driving my kids to my mothers is riskier than the vaccine, so will give vaccines to them. 

I do think there is too many false reports and bad science out there. Need to read it with a critical thinking mind and unfortunatly a lotbof people just believe what they read, then pass it on to others and can't quote sources other than my friend said. As a scientist I believe in robust evidence:)


----------



## lisaf

I was curious what your take on it was. I'm totally pro-vaccine in most cases... though not sure the chicken pox vaccine is necessary. The only thing I would consider is spacing out or delaying some of the vaccines as there is very little potential harm to doing that (though if your child is exposed before vaccination that is a real risk... and with fewer people vaccinating that makes it a riskier thing to do). 

Its the misinformation and lies that are spread about vaccines that bother me the most... or the fear of all vaccines because of what was said about 1 vaccine. Its impossible to convince some of those people!

I hate that someone decides not to vaccinate because they heard there were fetus cells in vaccines.... and not on any moral ground, but from an 'ick' factor... and they don't even bother to learn the truth. 

I guess it all worries me because I have a friend who is pretty dumb who might not vaccinate her kids because she hears the scary stuff that is said.

To me, a child dying from these diseases (a known possibility) is not worth the risk of some slight chance of a bad reaction or some fear based off of misinterpreted or unscientific data.

I did run out and get the Gardasil vaccine and sort of had second thoughts afterwards... but they only let you get it up to age 26, which I was at the time... and my grandmother had cervical cancer so I didn't think waiting was a good idea.


----------



## Crissie

Hi guys, wow I haven't had a chance to read many other threads latley, this is the one week my boss is in the office so he's been keeping me busy. Where do you find these threads? 1st Trimester? 

Anyway I've had quite a few friends who live in the UK and have been back to South Africa for their 4D scans as they only cost about £30! But in the UK it's a fortune. I haven't heard that there are risks with these scans! Might think twice, anyway in my opinion they kinda all look the same. I've seen three of then and found very little difference, but then again it's not my kid so maybe that's why. I'm not fussed if I don't get one. 

I don't know the whole story on the vaccines but I would give my baby all the vaccines I got as a child (MRSA etc) and if it meant that a desease they could contract would be life threatening I would definitley research it a lot.

Anyway I'll be back in full posting swing next week when my Boss is away again.

I'm so tired tonight, I'm already in bed! Gonna read my heathy eating while pregnant book and then sleep.... 

Sleep tight gals.


----------



## lisaf

Night Crissie... yes I think these threads are over in the First Trimester.
LOL at your boss... I get most of my BnB posting done at work too.. if they only knew how much time I spent on here!! (though I'm not ignoring my work by any means!!)


----------



## Merry

After seeing a 28 year old woman dying of cervical cancer I think that the vaccines are worth having, I'll make sure my daughter (if I should have a girl) gets hers. They give it in schools to girls here, some families opt out for moral reasons but i bet they would regret it if their daughter got cancer later in life.

I think a lotbof people get mis-information on moral grounds, then they believe their pastor, minster etc and never think to question it. I do think that critical thinking is a diminishing skill. If people do correct research, not just googling things and believing what comes up first, then decide against some thing than thats there choice. Though they may infect others I don't believe in forcing healthcare on people but educating them. We have patients refuse treatment on advice of herbalists, religious leaders etc and it just makes me sad. 

We have the National Institute of Clinical Excellence, they take data from around the world, do their own tests and then conclude whether treatments are safe to be offered by the NHS, I trust there judgements and will take treatments they offer.


----------



## Merry

Night night, let us know if the book is good:)


----------



## Merry

Lisa your a snowpea:) I'm very jealous:) hopefully you will see your lovely snowpea later today, let us know how it goes. Fx fir you. 

In the BBC news today they are talking about vit bs helping to stop brain degeneration, so b vits are good for our babies and our brain. 

Got my second blood test today and should get the results. Fx it will all be ok:)


----------



## Crissie

Hi, yes I also saw that insert on the news this morning. I'm still taking my B's and my prenatal.... our babies will be brainy :thumbup:

oooo, ladies good luck for the tests and scan. I look forward to hearing/seeing the results.

Merry you still home today? Lucky fish, wish I could stay home. 

I have to call the doctors with my choice of hospital today and I'm torn... I have narrowed them down to either Kingston or St George's. I heard Kingston's facilities are great but that they are understaffed and take on too many pregnancies. But St George's is in Tooting :( have to battle the traffic up the high street to get there and not the best area. But I heard their care is great but facilities are not.... Choices, choices. 

I have three friends that have been to Kingston and two of them had complications so were treated like royalty with their own rooms and all. And the other friend arrived at the hospital and they had no beds left in the 'drug ward' so she had to go into the 'natural' ward and gave birth with no pain relief! And she said she was left alone for most of the time. She had a really bad experience. I definitely want drugs!


----------



## Merry

Ohh that sounds like such a tough choice, I've worked at St. Georges and it's a nice hospital but it can be rather hard to get to in rush hour. I want pain relief, the idea of not having any scares me silly.

Yeah I'm off work today, had it booked as AL but as at the hospital later my boss said I can claim it back:) 
I had a bit of spotting this morning:( it wasn't bright red, more ruddy brown. Hoping there won't be any more, I know I shouldn't worry about it but I do. Will mention it when I'm at the hospital again today. Haven't told DH as he got so worried last time. No real cramping or any thing. Trying to stay positive, as it was worst last time and that didn't really mean any thing. Have been nothing but stressed the last week!!


----------



## Crissie

Sorry to hear about the spotting Merry :hugs: Some people spot thoughout their pregnancies, I know that's not very reassuring but at least you are realxing at home and you have the hospital appointment. And remember the fact that you didn't hear from them about yout last bloods is a very good sign.

Keep us posted, thinking of you.


----------



## Merry

They said that the spotting is common, of it is a lot of red or painful go to a and e, but they took more blood and will ring with the results tomorrow. The consultant looked at my scan and said that it looked like the sac was in the right place. With the bloods they can rule out an eptopic. However they can't tell any thing about miscarriage being likely or any thing:(
trying to remember that lotsbof women spot and some have a lot more red blood and cramping than me and ever thing turns out fine. I think it's stopped, so hoping its just one of those things we will never know why it happens. 

Only 35 weeks left of worrying!! 

How are you today? I had a nap for about 2 hours, was so tired. I keep waking at 4.30 and am unable to get back to sleep. Been feeling a bit sick today bur nothing bad, novthrowing yet. Have you got any symptoms?


----------



## lisaf

hey ladies.. I LOVE Thursdays!!! Yay for my snowpea!!!! (I'm always jealous of the girls who are ahead of me a lot, lol... one great thing about my EDD is that I'm near the start of the May group so I don't have to see too many people far advanced from me :haha:)

I took today off because I have a few doctors appointments... also so I can be on :cloud9: if the scan is good, or stay home and sulk if its bad. I'm expecting good but of course worrying at the same time!!

Merry - are they checking your progresterone level? Since you had the LPD already, its possible your progesterone is hovering a little low... and if so, they can put you on the suppositories to keep it up. Not trying to worry you, just gives you something to actually check on (maybe they're checking on that with today's bloodwork?).


----------



## Merry

Not sure what they are checking with the bloods to be honest, when they phone tomorrow I will ask. I'm still taking my 50mg of b vits, I was thinking of upping it to 100mg to see if that helps. What do you think? 

So exciting about the scan, I think it will all be good news:) 1 healthy little baby :) 
5 days till Im a snowpea, can't wait.

The spotting has stopped, hopefully won't come back!


----------



## lisaf

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/008a.jpg

ONE healthy looking baby in there!!! measuring 6w1d which is perfect.
Saw the heartbeat which totally made me cry!
He saw a section with a pooling of blood that he told me may cause me to spot a little so not to freak out but still call him and come in and check.
I'll be going in next week for another scan at 7 weeks, then again at 8 weeks, then if everything is looking good we'll do one at 10 and one at 12,... not sure I need all those scans, but it will be reassuring and they're quick so shouldn't be too much risk.


Have to run off real fast for a different doctor's appointment, lol.. be back in a while!


----------



## Merry

Seeing your scan picture is making me well up!!! So glad that you got to see a heart beat and that it's a single baby:) I think if your healthcare provider rcommends scans you should def. have them. Also normal scans are a bit different to the 4D ones. I think if I could I would have a normal scan every couple of weeks in the first trimester as to relieve my stress and worry.

You scan looks like mine did, though I didn't get a picture. A dark egg sac but in mine we couldn't see a heart beat or anything. I think 5 weeks was too early. 

You must be on cloud 9:) :dance: seeing your little one for the first time. Did your other half go too? Did he cry?


----------



## Merry

Also how did you post that picture?


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, DH was there, he didn't cry though, lol... I expected him to!
We barely saw the hb... he was showing us the sac and pointing out the yolk sac and the fetal pole etc... then the scan shifted slighty further down and we saw the flicker. 

I agree about the medical scans not having as much to worry about with... but let me tell you, I was very aware of the heat coming off that thing!!! LMAO
Brief scan's don't worry me, and it will be so nice to know each week that the hb is still going pump pump pump and the baby is growing right etc...


----------



## lisaf

I uploaded it to photobucked, then pasted the image link on here (click on the little picture icon, paste the url link then click ok)


----------



## Crissie

YAY for a healthy bean with a beating heart! :yipee::wohoo: Just a little blob but it's amazing what's already happening! You so lucky, I want a scan tooooo!

Merry great to hear the spotting has stopped, are you taking it easy today? :coffee:

I still don't feel many symptoms, sometimes my bbs are a bit sore, not much though and not all the time. I only feel it cause I never got sore bbs even during AF. This morning we had no milk at home so I waited till I got into the office to go and buy some to have my cereal. I felt a bit queasy on the train with an empty tummy. My skin still looks like a pizza :sad2: and I have such bad bloating, you would swear I was like 4 months already!

I started sleeping in an old sports bra last night and this morning I started slathering on the Bio Oil for the stretch marks I will most certainly develop. I already have them, I think it's genetic in the elasticity of your skin cause I have never really put on or lost huge amounts of weight very quickly?? Anyway prevention is better than cure. (not that there is a cure...):haha:


----------



## Merry

Ive also been slathering on the bio oil:) I already have stretch marks, and to be honest I actually quite like them. Strange hey! Though I don't want to get too much more though, I think my genetics mean that I will. 

I hate MS on the train! I had very queasy feeling this morning but didn't actually throw up, I'm taking today as AL so still at home resting:) not looking forward to thectrain journey next week:)

the hospital called this morning, my blood tests show a normal pregnancy, so that makes me feel so much better. My baby is growing as she should:) Still a bit worried about spotting but guess it's one of those things and hopefully will go away. They are going to scan me again Tuesday, I'll be 6 weeks so hopefully should see a hb:) 

I'm really spotty at the moment, not fair. I thought we were supposed to bloom!!!


----------



## lisaf

I'm already covered in stretch marks, lol.. not too worried about them tbh.. they'll happen and its not like I have a bikini body I'm going to lose or anything :haha:


----------



## Merry

This morning feeling really queasy and dry cornflakes are the only thing I could manage for breakfast. 

I have at least 5 bikini's but doubt I'll be getting any wear out of them for quite a while! No trips to the sunshine planned and soon will be too big to get into them and nor sure I'll ever slim down back to a size 8 again! 

I keep looking at all these lovely clothes that are out got the autumn season and keep thinking that I can't buy them as won't get any wear out of them. Love the military look as well, all those tailored jackets prob. Won't fit over a bump!


----------



## Merry

Today has been my most symptom filled uncomfortable one yet, felt queasy all day. Gagging at points and have also been exhausted, been napping most of the day and sitting resting the other. I'm back at work Monday, hoping it will be ok. Reallyvdontvwant to be sick or fall asleep at work. 

My boss told me last weekthat I should ask occupation health if there was some where I could lay down and rest for a while, I thought why would I need a rest. I now think a rest area is a great idea. Wasn't really expecting to be so tired!


----------



## lisaf

Hey Merry!
I had a rough day too with the MS... actually threw up without anything noticably triggering it. My boobs haven't been too sore, but I had shooting pains in my boobs this morning bad enough to wake me up! And I sleep through ANYTHING.

We've been telling all our family this weekend. Going well so far but the one person we thought would totally flip out with excitement was kind of like 'oh ok'. Paranoid that I've now jinxed it somehow :dohh:


----------



## Crissie

Hi guys, sorry to hear about all the symptoms! I've been feeling tired today. I went to have my hair cut this morning and decided on a compete change! Went from long to short! Well a bob. Now I'm not so sure I like it :( I think it's the hormones too. 

Then I came home and cleaned the house, we went grocery shopping and then came back and made 2 salads and desert for friends we had over for a barbeque tonight. I am now officially pooped! Also ate way too much. Can't wait to hit the sack. 

We also have a 'sick bay' at work, like a room with a bed. Only it would be a bit strange me going to have a lie down at work cause no body knows yet. Waiting for that 12 week scan...


----------



## lisaf

hey Crissie... you have a sweetpea!! :) 
And you're halfway to that 12 week mark!


----------



## Merry

OMG Crissie you've done so much, last few days I've done nothing bur rest! I've been so tired! Went to bed at 9.30pm and slept through to 8am!! Now trying to figure out whether to go to church or not, would have to walk or take the bus as DH has the car. Worried that I'll get there be sick and have a hard time getting home. 

Also I'm trying to figure out whether to tell my mother, I think knowing how she suffered with morning sickness, whether she spotted in pregnancy, etc. I think if I tell her at 12 weeks she would be upset i didn't tell her earlier, but if some thing happens I know she will be a nightmare. What do you guys think?

I think Lisa your friend may have issues of her own, maybe she's been trying but not concieve yet, maybe she's too inwards turned to be happy for you. Try to ignore her response and put it down to something in her life being off.


----------



## Crissie

lisaf said:


> hey Crissie... you have a sweetpea!! :)
> And you're halfway to that 12 week mark!

Yay! I can't see my tickers on my Iphone :(

Only 6 more to go till that scan...

And I agree with Merry, maybe your friend was just having a bad day. 

Merry which church do you go to? Hope you guys feel better soon. But think of it this way at least you know there's a bean in there.

Merry I would definitley tell her at 12 weeks, and if you have a good relationship you could tell her now, maybe she could support you? I'm glad I told my Mom and sisters, at least I can share all my fears with them. Anyway up to you....


----------



## Merry

I go to the Catholic church, it's the one we got married in:) lit a candle and said a pray for our little beans. I got the bus as was too tired to walk, a few months ago I walked 23 miles in a day, today I got three bus stops down the road and decided to get the bus!!
While in town I restocked my Ginger biscuits, got soda water, cream crackers and sickness wrist bands. Will have to go to work tomorrow so taking advice from every old wives tale out there. Wrist bands seem to be helping, so that's good:)
still undecided about telling my mum, will definately wait till after the scan on Tuesday, wait till I'm a snow pea too:) then I'll decide. We aren't close and fight quite a bit over stupid things. Will see how I feel Tuesday:)


----------



## Merry

Just found out that my mother is off to Spain tomorrow for 2 weeks, so will tell her my news when she gets back from holiday. Then I will of seen the baby's hb, will be further along so chances of things being ok better. 
Had a rough day, the sickness bands, ginger beer etc are helping but still feel horrid!


----------



## lisaf

Hey ladies, sorry, I was busy today. 
So the person who was not as excited about the pregnancy as I thought she'd be was my MIL!!!! LOL, so not a TTC jealousy thing and she's been dropping hints for ages about us needing to get pregnant and apparently nagging my husband about it quite a lot. I don't think it really sank in, or just seems too early to her to get her hopes too high maybe? Or she was distracted with her sister in the hospital etc.

My step-mom in law on the other hand practically tackled me! She just threw herself and me and started squealing! It was awesome!! Its almost like their reactions were each the opposite of what I expected! :)


Merry - I understand about the not getting along with your mom thing... waiting until after her vacation sounds perfect to me! I'm glad that happened so you don't have a dillemma! Lol!


----------



## Merry

I was at work today, the morning was horrible but the afternoon not too bad.I've found sipping sparkling water helps quite a bit. I'm just so tired all the time though it's silly!
How are you ladies today?
My 6 week scan is tomorrow:) Really hoping to see a healthy hb. I also graduate to pea tomorrow! Very exciting, so jealous when your tickets go up;)
got the train journey home now, hate swaying trains!


----------



## lisaf

I'm still at work, its only 9:45am here, lol.. I get jealous that all of you are home for the day when I still have HOURS to go at work!!! LMAO
I forgot to take all my vitamins/pills this morning :dohh: I used to take them first-thing, but now I've learned I need to get some food in my stomach first... but then I keep forgetting after I eat. 

I can't wait to see my scan on Thursday.... can't believe how lucky I am to get all these scans :rofl:
I'm sure there will be a lovely hb for you Merry!!!


Crissie - hows it going today?


----------



## Crissie

Hi guys, today was ok, just feeling really tired. It sucks cause I have all these intentions but don't have the energy! Just made pumpkin soup for dinner, and DH packed my lunch for tommorow. 

Lisaf I'm sure you MIL will come around. And I love your step MIL's reaction :)

Merry, I can't wait to hear about your scan. And perfect timing re your mom's Spanish vacation :)


----------



## lisaf

I know what you mean about the intentions Crissie.... we have so much we're supposed to be getting done around the house but its just not happening. I wish DH had let us get started on this sooner, but he wanted to be lazy and said once there is a baby to make room for he'd get off his butt and do it.... but now I'm the lazy one :dohh:


----------



## Merry

I've been so lazy! I just don't have the energy and evenbif I do I stand up, feel queasy and sit right back down again. I went shopping last night to the supermarket but felt horrid, so got a lot of ready meals! Usually I cook every thing from fresh but I know I won't be this week! 

I think you MIL was just shocked, I'm sure once it sinks in and your a bit further along she will be very excited and happy. Also she may of been really happy, she may even thought she was showing it! Glad your SMIL was excited though. 

I'm so jealous that you have a scan aweek! It feels that having to wait for most people 12 weeks is overly long. I can see why so many people buy private scans! To me waiting 6 weeks between scans is a long time, going to try not to give into the temptation, I have other things to spend money on but it is tempting!

I'm at the hospital now, killing time to my appointment, I'm quite excited but a bit scared. My good friend works here so will see her after, some one to comfort me of it goes badly or get excited with.


----------



## ticktock

hello everyone :happydance:

Sorry haven't read the thread yet as should be getting ready for work lol

Have just rung my docs, they don't need to see me and have booked me in to see the midwife in 3 and half weeks time, so I'll be bout 8 weeks!

Feel ok most of the time just extremely sore and swollen boobs, feel bit sicky sometimes especially if I'm hungry and lower back bit achey but had that before anyway lol

Anyway will try read the thread tonight to catch up, bye for now have a good day


----------



## Merry

Every thing seems fine :dance: I saw the heartbeat and got a picture of a blob! Very releved:)


----------



## Merry

Welcome ticktock, so happy for you :)


----------



## ticktock

thanks merry, and glad your scan went well how exciting! I really want an early scan lol might be tempted to pay for one but it is £90 so will try hang on!


----------



## Crissie

Hi ticktock! welcome to the 'other side' lol :hi: What's your estimated due date?

Merry! YAY all good with your bean. I knew it all along. You so lucky you got a scan and saw him/her. :baby:

I'm so bored today, don't feel like doing anything.....


----------



## Merry

Crissie I feel for you being bored:( Makes the day go so slowly!!! 

I'm so happy my scan was ok and that I saw the hb:) the DH says he can't wait to see the picture but it's just a blurry blob. Lol. At least he is excited:) I understand the temptation ticktock! I've read some threads were ladies are addicted to getting scans done. Even though I've had one I'm tempted to get one at 8 weeks! 90 pounds seems a small price to pay for knowing the baby is ok but I know they are really unecessary. However I want one but will resist:) 
I'm now feeling queasy most of the day:( Nothing gets rid of it completly but I'm glad I haven't thrown up yet!


----------



## lisaf

I do wonder what was going through my MIL's head... it might have been that the scan was so blobby she didn't think it was very real? Maybe she had multiple early mc's and knows that its still early days? Might have just been so worried about her sister in the hospital. I know she'll be exstatic.... though come to think of it... she was eager to take me shopping for maternity clothes down in LA.... and she lit up when I asked her to come to the baby fair with me next weekend.

I am HATING the queasyness... hate even talking about it because it kind of makes it worse! But I just get it about 9:30am even if I eat a good breakfast... and if I don't snack soon after getting that feeling, I will throw up. But of course nothing sounds good. I just ate something and the feeling isnt' going away so I'm going to try some juice... grr this stinks! :( (yet I love it at the same time :happydance: :haha:)

My dog is off at the vet today.. he's just not right... long story I'll write in my journal though... I love that puppy to death... my first dog, only a year or so old.


----------



## ticktock

I *think* I'm about 4 weeks 5/6 days, if go by my lmp then its longer but I didn't ovulate til at least day 19 so is abit shorther than lmp date. This was the one month I didnt do opks so not totally sure when I ov'd though!

I worked out due around middle of May? Our anniversary is 5/5 so will be nice to all be in one month!

It still feels surreal saying all these pregnancy words and they're actually relating to me!

I told my boss today as I work in a day nursery so lift alot, don't get regular breaks and generally can't hide much lol
so at least if she knows then things might be a bit easier for me, everyone thinks I've got a bad back (which I do actually so not much of a stretch) cos I'm doing big childrens nappies on the floor rather than lifting them but its nice shes helping me out.

sorry to hear about the queasiness lisa but in a way its a good!


----------



## Crissie

Hi everyone

Listen I just had a brownish tinge when I wiped now. I've had no cramps or anything, just a few twinges. And when I wiped again it was gone. Do you think I should call my doc? It doesnt seem very serious. And I dont feel worried but I don't want to miss anything. 

I did go to the gym this morning so not sure if it could just be cause I'm tired?

Thanks for your advise!

C
xx


----------



## Merry

I would say that brownish tinged discharge isn't any thing to be worried about but why don't you call NHS direct, they can advise you properly. Fx it's nothing


----------



## Crissie

Thanks Merry! I think it's ok, it stopped. And it was really little. I wonder what brings these things on? Weird... Anyway I'm not stressing. I feel ok, just tired, maybe that's why? And I've had heartburn and a few waves of nausea today, nothing serious though just inconvenient.

I have a tutorial for my course tonight in Croydon :( what a pain.... 

How are you doing? Hows the MS :nope:?


----------



## lisaf

If you get it again, I'd call... without cramping its still probably nothing, but you might get an early scan ;)

I know I had a spot on my scan that my doc said may lead to some spotting... it was to the side of the pregnancy and was dark, indicating some blood pooling. I think thats really common and what happens to a lot of ladies.
Even the bright red spotting, sometimes its the cervix bleeding.


----------



## Merry

I'm shattered:( I read before my bfp about ms and the tiredness but didn't realise how bad it would be. I've brought ready meals for dinner as too tired to cook. Normally I'm obcessed with fresh cooking! I was sick a bit today:( Also feeling really quesey still. :(
at least I know it's due to my pea sized baby:) 
Lisa what do you graduate to tomorrow? 
I hope you have fun at your baby fair, there is one in London soon which I'm hoping to go to:) Pick out cute things for my sweetpea:)

I've agreed to go out to dinner Friday, despite the sickness and tiredness as it's a group event and want to make sure that the girl who knows I'm pregnant doesn't get drunk and start telling people my news. Though I'm dreading it, all the food smells. Yeuck!

Hope your course is ok Crissie, hope no more spotting any thing but if you get more or get worried call the doctors:)


----------



## lisaf

Blueberry is next!! :haha:

I don't understand this... I dragged my breakfast out, even ate some at work.. then at 9am, I started to snack on my grapes. I usually feel sick at 9:30am exactly and need a snack... so I thought if I snacked before I felt sick, I could avoid the yucky feeling.

So here it is... 9:50am and I'm feeling horribly sick. :(
I'm loving that I'm dealing with this.. but it still sucks.


----------



## Merry

lisaf said:


> Blueberry is next!! :haha:
> 
> I don't understand this... I dragged my breakfast out, even ate some at work.. then at 9am, I started to snack on my grapes. I usually feel sick at 9:30am exactly and need a snack... so I thought if I snacked before I felt sick, I could avoid the yucky feeling.
> 
> So here it is... 9:50am and I'm feeling horribly sick. :(
> I'm loving that I'm dealing with this.. but it still sucks.

Ohhh blueberry:thumbup: Can't wait till Tuesday when I change :) 

I can't work out this sickness thing either, I eat to stop feeling sick but some times when not feeling sick eat and then after feel really sick!!! 

The funny thing is that every one says eat ginger, normaly I love ginger but it's making me feel the worst. Had a few ginger cookies and they made me gag like nothing else. The ginger tea I've been drinking for months can't even bear to look a the box!! Funny thing is my mother hates ginger. I've always loved it but now I'm wonderig if her hating of it comes from pregnancy. I will ask her once she's back and I've told her my news.

The computers at work have all broken, so I can do no work :( :nope:
O well off to read some threads :)


----------



## Crissie

Hi Guys

Ok, so I'm still having this slight pink/brownish discharge every now and then. When I wipe. So I called NHS Direct and they said I should call my Doc. 

I called and the receptionist was going to make me an appointment but I really don't feel like it's very serious. It's so little and I have no pain. So she said that she'll get him to call me.

So waiting for the call. I did go to the gym yesterday morning and did a leg work out with weights etc, so I'm wondering if I'm not maybe over doing it a bit and that's what's causing the spotting? Maybe my body is telling me to slow down. Another reason I'm thinking this is that I normally do these kind of workouts but today I can barely walk I'm so stiff! Maybe the fact that I'm pregas is making my muscles have to work extra hard. They say that your blood volume increases substantially early on in pregnancy, so maybe it's struggling to carry all the oxygen to my muscles I need.

Merry you are so lucky, I wish our computers would crash :haha:

Anyway hope everyone is surviving the symptoms. :kiss:


----------



## Crissie

The Doc just called me back and said that everything is probably fine but if it would be reassuring, I should go to St Georges Hospital tomorrow between 08:30 and 10:30 to get an early scan. He says I can just do a self referral at the EPU.

DH said he'd come with me. So think I'm just going to go to be safe...


----------



## Merry

Crissie I don't think it's serious but once you've talked to the doctor at least it will be off your mind :) i think the exercise could be causing the problem, though not sure, maybe you should be careful not to overdo it. 

I'm impressed though, for the last few weeks I've barely had the energy to get to work let alone the gym!! Once the sickness wears off I'm hoping to go swimming a bit :) The idea of even walking feeling as quesey as this though off putting.

Today I was in london on my lunch and saw Anne Hathaway filming a movie called One Day!!


----------



## Crissie

oooo that's glamourous! I often still have to pinch myself when I realise I'm living in LONODN! 

I've been feeling tired but I keep telling myself that I can't just sit arround and do nothing. But I got this book from the Library called 'My Best friends Guide To Pregnancy' and it's such a funny book. Anyway the author says we should just surrender and remember our bodies are trying to make a whole new person!

So I'm going to take it easy for the next few days and stop trying to be super woman, don't want to cause anything bad to happen. :nope: I'm so stiff I can't even walk without looking like a complete ass!

So I'm going to go for that early scan tomorrow, will let you guys know how it goes. 

Hey where did ticktock go?


----------



## lisaf

Keep us posted, lol... early scan all around it seems!!! SO nervous for mine (its in a half hour and I need to leave soon)


----------



## Crissie

oooo, good luck don't be nervous you get to see your little blueberry!

Do they do it internally? I'm not sure what they will do tomorrow?


----------



## lisaf

Well, at 7 weeks some people will try an external (they should tell you to drink a bunch of water and hold it before if they're doing an external). But its easier to see the hb on an internal when its really early.

I'm overweight, so I'm sure I'll have internals until 10 weeks or so.


----------



## Merry

Ohh good luck at your scans today and tomorrow guys :) I had a 5 week scan internal and a 6 week scan external and they saw the hb at 6 weeks. I'm a slender build, so not sure if thats any thing to do with it. The internal one though is sooo not as bad as I thought it would be. Would be so reasurring to see the sweetpeas hb. 

Lisa you are lucky getting so many scans, can't believe I have to wait another 6 weeks for my next scan. Don't get me wrong I would rather wait that have any complications like bleeding again and getting a scan, but waiting around hoping is hard.

Crissie I think you should try and take it easy, rest up. You are very busy trying to create a whole new person :)

Yeah it was quite fun to see the film set, they film in and around Waterloo quite a bit. We sometimes get famous people (British famous) in the hospital opening things. Always worth going and having a look see.

Right i'm off, almost home time. Let us know how the scans go

Merry xx


----------



## tinks09

Hey girls, hope you dont mind me posting, just wanted to ask have you all dropped down to B50 complex (I know Lisaf is still on 100)and did you do this immediately? Ive started taking just 1 of my b50 tablets now but Im a bit nervous about my progesterone levels - Ive also been having a bit of a cramping so you can imagine Im worrying!! :wacko: its probably nothing but just needed a bit of reassurance

Glad to hear your pregnancies are all progressing well , :hi: hi to Merry - havent spoke to you in ages!

Hope you dont mind me jumping on board ladies - its gonna be a long road for us all! :hugs:


----------



## Merry

Hello Tinks, sorry I haven't been about for a while on the TTC board. Combination of being really busy and feeling so tired once I get home that I barely have the energy to eat let alone boot up the computer. 

So happy for you that you have your :bfp: :) It's so exciting. Welcome to this board :hugs:

I've dropped down to 50mg complex, I think I did it quite soon after getting my bfp but don't think that taking 100mg would be harmful from what I've read. I'm also worried about my pogesterone levels, want them high :) Some say the b vits can help with MS but I still feel queesey even though I'm taking them.

Have you had any symptoms yet?


----------



## Crissie

Hi everyone!

So I saw a blob with a beat! It was so cool! I kinda had my doubts that there was anything in there :haha: 

I'm still getting a bit of brown/pink staining but they said that loads of people get it. I wasn't really worried, just wanted to see the blob :winkwink:

And I still can't walk today, I think my body just can't handle the weight training I used to do anymore. Will have to decrease the exercise a bit.

Aw Merry sorry to hear you are feeling so ill! Welcome Tinks, how you feeling? Lisaf how was the scan?

Anyway, I'm starving! Going to get a nice stodgy pasta, feel like a treat today as it's Friday and I saw my bean! Wonder what he/she will look like? Me or DH and how much.... hope it will be healthy and won't have 4 arms and 3 eyes. I told DH I worry about that and he laughed at me. :haha:

Chat later....


----------



## Merry

Crissie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I saw a blob with a beat! It was so cool! I kinda had my doubts that there was anything in there :haha:
> 
> I'm still getting a bit of brown/pink staining but they said that loads of people get it. I wasn't really worried, just wanted to see the blob :winkwink:
> 
> And I still can't walk today, I think my body just can't handle the weight training I used to do anymore. Will have to decrease the exercise a bit.
> 
> Aw Merry sorry to hear you are feeling so ill! Welcome Tinks, how you feeling? Lisaf how was the scan?
> 
> Anyway, I'm starving! Going to get a nice stodgy pasta, feel like a treat today as it's Friday and I saw my bean! Wonder what he/she will look like? Me or DH and how much.... hope it will be healthy and won't have 4 arms and 3 eyes. I told DH I worry about that and he laughed at me. :haha:
> 
> Chat later....

Yeah for seeing the blob and the hearbeat :dance: must make you feel so relieved to know it's there and every thing is ok. I'm sure the baby won't have 4 arms! I do worry about things like that but theres no point, I keep trying to get myself to stop. :dohh: But have trouble. I just remind myself that there has never been a time where having a healthy baby is as likely as now. Also with modern medicine many problems, eg cleft palates are treatable.So no use worrying!!! :flower:

Hmm stodgy food, I'm really feeling it at the moment :) Which had made me bloated and look 5 months pregnant!! I am only interested in carby, warm food. Salads are just silly!! Will try and keep away from the sweet treats but usually fail. I think though you should take the weights easier and eat the food you fancy. Do what your body is telling you :)

Hope the scan was ok Lisa :hugs:


----------



## ticktock

hello! Am up at my sisters this weekend, she lives nearly 3 hrs away from me so making a weekend of it.

chrissie, bet it was so exciting to see your bean and reassuring too. you're v sensible not being too worried about the spotting, I'm impressed with your calmness!

I'm still taking my b vit complex just in case my progesterone is low, can't do any harm right?

Have actually felt more sicky today :happydance: but I'm sure the novelty will wear off soon lol

Anyone getting teriible trapped wind? i have ibs and think its playing up already, am preparing myself for worse to come, am paranoid over every little cramp and most of the time its just a fart hahahaha

Welcome Tinks, is good to have you here!

How did your scan go Lisa?

When is your next scan Merry? I feel left out, I want one!!!

My sister has bought me baby things already shes so excited, shes my twin and is ttc next yr so hope she gets pregnant quick!

Am off to the zoo today with some mates, should be fun!Take care everyone


----------



## Crissie

Oh my word, I just went on the 'Let's share some photos' thread! Don't go there... it's too depressing. They all look like freakin models! :wacko:

I think I have already put on a Kg! :dohh:

Especially after today, I had the greasiest pasta for lunch, 2 granola bars, nuts, dried apricots and sour worms. :rofl: actually feeling sick! And only craving bad things, like burgers and chips or pizza! Really don't feel like my usual yogurt, fruit and fish and veg :blush:


----------



## tinks09

Hello Merry, sorry to hear you're feeling unwell - hopefully the tiredness and ms will pass after the 1st trimester.

I dont know about the bvits helping with ms - I have had it for the past few days! It was actually what made me test at 11dpo - I woke up a couple of mornings before and felt really nauseous, just like I did with my daughter (I thought it was a bit early for ms but couldnt help but test and there it was!:happydance: )

Apart from that I have been constantly peeing and really hungry, It helps though cos when my belly isnt full I start to feel a bit queasy :wacko:

Chrissie - glad everything went ok with the scan ,make sure you get enough rest! 

-so now you 3 have all seen your little beans already! Just me and Ticktock now - it seems so long to wait!


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone, scan yesterday was great.. moment of panic when I didn't see anything right away... there were lots of shadows on this scan compared to last so it was pretty disappointing, lol.. heck there was even a moment where the doctor and nurse were pointing out the HB, and even DH said 'oh yeah' and saw it, but I didn't... but the doc tried another angle and I saw it.
Baby still measuring on track, a little behind but the doc said the ultrasounds have a margin of error of 3 days, and with the shadows its very hard to be as precise. So I'm not going to worry about it!

I get another scan next week! :)

As for the morning sickness... well I seem to have it worst a few hours after my vitamins.. but I think its the omega-3 oil capsules that are doing it... either way, my doc said to start taking the vitamins at night if they make me sick, so this is my first day without my vitamins in the morning. No real difference for me sickness-wise.

Past few days I've been getting more constant nausea than before... snacking is no longer keeping it away really. I hate it, but I'm happy to be dealing with this at the same time.
Last night I was EXHAUSTED though.. DH looked over at me and said I looked like someone hit me with a 2x4 ... I took a shower but that woke me up a little so I went to bed at the same time... boobs were not hurting before bed, but I'm a stomach-sleeper so they were killing me by morning... kept having things in my dreams that explained boob pain, lol.


----------



## Merry

Totally off topic but I just saw the Pope outside my work:) :dance:
I was soooo close! My baby must of been blessed, he waved in my direction!

My sickness is a lot less today, still a little there. I have found eating toast at 9am helps and never letting my stomach empty completly helps. 

My next scan is 26 Oct, so seems ages away! Lisa your so lucky seeing the baby weekly, but I would rather not had the stress of spotting than seeing my baby. My decrease in ms worries me a bit. 

Crissie I now want sour worms! It's so hard to eat healthy when your tired and craving chip shop chips. Hmmm salt and vinegar. I did have a salad for lunch so tried, but going out for dinner tonight. O well


----------



## lisaf

I know what you mean about worries with the symptoms coming and going... and I'm lucky to get the weekly reassurances, but i'm just as nervous before each scan that they're not going to see anything :dohh:


----------



## tinks09

lisaf said:


> I know what you mean about worries with the symptoms coming and going... and I'm lucky to get the weekly reassurances, but i'm just as nervous before each scan that they're not going to see anything :dohh:

I totally agree with that girls, I was doing it myself this morning, but I remember with my daughter I used to have those worries - I think you just get good and bad days, the next day your ms can be back with a vengeance! :sick:

Lisa you're so lucky getting a scan every week - Im almost thinking about going for an early scan for the reassurance, I think its terrible how long we wait over here for our 1st one :growlmad:

Oh btw - Im going to carry on taking 100mg Bcomplex for the moment , will probably lower the dose soon but as it isnt harmful I just want to be confident with my progesterone levels first, thanks for the advice.

Gonna go now ladies , i think food is calling me!! AGAIN! :pizza: :pizza:


----------



## lisaf

tinks... if I you go for a private scan, I'd wait until 8 weeks if you can... the earliest you typically see the heartbeat is 6 weeks, but the statistics for miscarriage only go down a SLIGHT bit after seeing the hb at 6 weeks (psychologically its reassuring though!). I asked my doc this week, at 7 weeks, seeing the heartbeat what my success rate is, and he said its about 85%... 
I read that seeing the heartbeat at 8 weeks is a 98% success rate...
So... if you CAN wait, I would wait until at least 8 weeks for a private scan...

Just my thoughts on it though!


----------



## Merry

I feel so tired and sick today:( Having a bit of a duvet day and going to send DH to the supermarket for the weeks shopping. How do you write a shopping list when all food seems horrible?


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies i thought id pop by hope u dont mind, could i join u all?

xxxx


----------



## Merry

xshell79 said:


> hi ladies i thought id pop by hope u dont mind, could i join u all?
> 
> xxxx

Hello, 
congratulations on you bfp. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months:)

how long were you ttc for?


----------



## xshell79

thanks

ttc just over a year as had to wait for depo injection to get out my system which took 18months before we could try....im so happy but a bit scared be glad when im past 12wks... xx


----------



## Merry

Yeah I can't wait for 12 weeks, just will make me feel so much happier and less worried. I get worried over every stomach pain and fear spotting every time I go to the loo. Felt quite rough today which gives me a bit of comfort as it's a sign some thing is going on in there.
Have you had any symptoms? 
Can't believe it's Sunday evening! How come the weekends go by so quickly!


----------



## ticktock

Merry said:


> Yeah I can't wait for 12 weeks, just will make me feel so much happier and less worried. I get worried over every stomach pain and fear spotting every time I go to the loo. Felt quite rough today which gives me a bit of comfort as it's a sign some thing is going on in there.
> Have you had any symptoms?
> Can't believe it's Sunday evening! How come the weekends go by so quickly!


I could have written that post merry! Never had travel sickness before but 3 hrs travelling back from my sisters has mad me notice it, but last 2 days have felt bit more sicky, but like you said its a good sign! Its not nice to feel rough but glad your dh is looking after you!

Congrats shell, another bfp yey!!!


----------



## lisaf

I can't wait for that landmark too!
DH blabbed to the neighbors yesterday :dohh: What part of 'we are not telling anyone else until the first Trimester is over" did he not understand!!! ARGH
And when I scolded him and told him no more people, he said 'we'll see'

A few days ago he said 'so are you going to say something on facebook soon? because I'm going to' .... I'm going to freaking kill him!!! LOL!!!
I might feel a little different after my 8 week scan... and might not even hit him if he does it after our 10 week scan... but seriously!!! It can wait!!!


----------



## xshell79

ive been having light headaches like every day since ov and i keep having faint af like cramps the last few days if that makes sense and down the sides of my boobs have been aching and tender....

i have a fear of spotting too i keep going loo to check but last time i got my bfp i was spotting for days then stopped then started again but ended in mc so id be happy to have no spotting as im scared enuff with have pcos....gotta see my doc bout metformin that im on as i want to stay on it till im 12wks!!


----------



## Merry

I would kill my DH if he told people before 12 weeks! He told his parents I was feeling sick on the phone earlier and I gave him a glare. I don't mind him telling a close friend, some one to talk to incase of mc but not everyone. Certainly not his parents! I've told 1 close friend and work and that's it. The others can wait:)

feeling less sick after eating dinner:) I had a pie:) Have spent most of today on the sofa watching a discovery Castles Day special. I now know a lot of useless infomation about castles!


----------



## Crissie

Hi Everyone! Welcome Shell, congrats!

We have told all our friends and Fam, not going to tell work till my 12 week scan. I remain positive that nothing bad is going to happen! 

Just been feeling really tired and I have been pigging out :help:! I weighed myself and since I got my BFP to now I have put on one Kg! Have to take control and STOP eating so much!

Anyway last night I went to bed with a headache, thought that it was just cause I was tired but I had it the whole night :( and I woke up to go to the loo like 6 times! I don't really want to take any medication but if it gets really bad we are allowed to take Paracetemol right?? Just not Ibuprofen like nurofen?

Anyway hope you are all ok today. Merry when you motioned you had a pie for dinner I began to salivate!:dohh:


----------



## lisaf

I know we can take tylenol and aspirin... one of those is paracetemol, right? ;)

Some of that weight gain is probably water weight/bloat and even maybe constipation.
I have been snacking constantly (and not always on healthy things!!) but eating smaller portions at meals and haven't put on any weight yet.. *knock on wood

I get so frustrated with being hungry every 2 hours or less! :( Especially because I feel sick if I ignore it... grrr...


----------



## tinks09

Hi Shell - Congrats on your :bfp: Welcome to the other side!! 

How are you all feeling girls? Nausea seems to be kicking in more now for me , it was terrible last night, felt really queasy for a couple of hours until I ate (again!) 

Im with you on that Lisaf, need to eat every couple of hours!! Dont know how Im fitting it all in! I ate 2 roast dinners yesterday (thank god for Moms and MILs cooking!!mmmmm :munch: :munch:)


----------



## lisaf

ooh, yummy... I've been eating frozen foods or restaurants... I have the ingredients for lasagna but forgot to make it this weekend :dohh:

It sounds like too much work to do on the weekdays though, lol. I think I'll have to cook it anyway and find the energy somehow.


----------



## tinks09

I read a good idea in one of my pregnancy books, to make up some meals and freeze them - I think I will need to do that soon so I always have something handy to stuff my face!! :haha::haha:

Ive never had an appetite like this, even with my DD, so Im just thinking give my body what it wants and Im sort of enjoying getting to eat all the food that I normally wouldnt want, yum yum :winkwink:


----------



## Merry

I feel sick if I don't eat every few hours, been heavy on the toast and other not so healthy foods. Been out for dinner and had chickpea stew. It was Cuban food and nice but feeling queasy and now on the train home:(

it was nice to see my friend and she asked me if I had plans for kiddies yet, I said no and felt so guilty! Will let her know at 12 weeks but just don't want to share my news yet. I'm graduating to blueberry tomorrow. So excited. 

Crissie the pie was lovely, have another one in the freezer for Wednesday to have with buttery mash. Hmmmm. Given up totally on the healthy eating it seems:( o well


----------



## lisaf

oh I need to eat lunch right now! :( Nothing sounds good enough for a meal and I don't feel like driving out from work to pick something up :(

Just having a whine here, don't mind me...


----------



## Merry

Lisa please feel free to whine away, some times I'm hungry but have no idea what I want! Nothing seems right, I can't be bothered to cook, drive to the store etc. I just want a magical food to make me feel better!


----------



## tinks09

Morning ladies, has anyone else had really sore bbs?? I was having really bad shooting pains last night and they feel so heavy!There definitely getting bigger as well! Do you think it might be due to the high amount of progesterone? They were a bit sore with my daughter but never anything as bad as this Ouch:sad1:

Isnt it horrible not knowing what you want to eat? and some things make me feel sick even thinking about them! :sick:


----------



## Merry

My bb hurt. At first it was a burning type of pain, today it's a bit like pins stabbing. Nice hey.

They do say every pregnancy is different but very different symptoms may indicate a different sex. There are a lot of old wives tales out there about that sort of thing.

I've had a horrible day at work, almost cried! Think it's the hormones making me more stressed and emotional. I also went with friends to sit out in the sun at lunch time, I then fell asleep. It was quite nice to have a nap:)


----------



## lisaf

Aw I'm jealous of the nap, lol!

My boobs have been killing me... the slightest bump and OWWWW... or taking my bra off after work.. YOWZA..
As for bigger? I can't tell but mine are huge anyway so its not as noticable yet if they are.. sort of a drop in the bucket kind of thing.


----------



## ticktock

yeh mine are v sore, especially in the morning but its reassuring! They've got got a bit bigger especially round the edges by my underarms, a lot fuller.

I said I'm gonna look like one of those muscle men who can't put there arms down on their sides and look like apes lol


----------



## tinks09

:haha::haha: Ticktock, so everyones suffering! I get reassurance from my symptoms as well - I think pregnancy is the only time you actually WANT to feel ill!! :wacko:


----------



## lisaf

ok, this is frustrating... I ate a large breakfast and it took me until 9:45 am at LEAST to finish it... so why am I hungry again at 11am? :(


----------



## Merry

I have no idea how I'm eating so much, I've heard snacking on popcorn can fill you up?


----------



## lisaf

oooh, popcorn sounds SO good right now :rofl:


----------



## tinks09

lisaf said:


> ok, this is frustrating... I ate a large breakfast and it took me until 9:45 am at LEAST to finish it... so why am I hungry again at 11am? :(

Lisa - I think its time for brunch!! :haha:
:munch::munch:


----------



## lisaf

I had a bag of chips/crisps that kept me going until 1pm strangely... when I had lunch... but now its 2:45 and I'm feeling peckish again 
:munch::munch::munch::munch::munch: ALLLLL day long!!


----------



## Merry

How strange is this, DH best friends baby is due in December and yesterday he found out his other good friends wife is 9 weeks pregnant! So all 3 of them are going to have babies with 5 months, and only 2 weeks between me and his friend! What have they been up to to make them all so fertile?


----------



## tinks09

Have they been putting something in the beer round by you Merry?? :haha:
It will be nice for your hubby to have his friends going through it and they can moan to each other about the hormones!


----------



## Crissie

Hi everyone, feeling really tired and lazy. Don't feel like doing anything. Do any of you already feel tired of waiting. How am I going to survive 9 months! (technically 10):sulk:

Merry that's so cool that you'll have bump buddies.

Hope everyone is surviving the symptoms.


----------



## lisaf

Soooo tired of waiting, lol!
All my DH's friends either just had babies or are due before the end of the year. So he'll get lots of dad tips from his buddies! :)


----------



## Merry

I'm tired! I want to be able to tell everyone and get going on the nursery but have to wait till 12 weeks! Tired of waiting of that and tired of waiting for ms to finish! I need to be more patient, I'm working on that:)

Dad tips will come in useful, also nice that they will have some thing to share:) my ms just hit:( Just as I'm about to get on the train Joy!


----------



## Merry

Lisa your a raspberry, in the nicest possible way! So jealous, do you have another scan today?


----------



## Crissie

Hi

Aww you so lucky Lisa, I have to wait till Sat for my Raspberry... And Merry you won't be far behind. How come you don't have the ticker?

I get super lethargic after lunch! I could just put my head on my desk and have a snooze. Probably a blood sugar thing. 

I still haven't heard from the midwifes about an appointment, have you Merry? I was told they would call me to set something up for around 10-12 weeks. 

Anyway, so bored at work and have no motivation to do anything, my Boss is away and I'm just counting down the hours, minuets/seconds to 17:00! And then it will be one day closer to 12 weeks....:haha:


----------



## Merry

I have to wait till 8 weeks and then make an appointment for 10 weeks. That's at the GPs where as my 12 week scan is at the hospital, they booked that the last time I was there. 

I'm soooo sleepy too! Try having some thing, banana or cheese sandwich like to stablise your blood sugar. I've just had a yogurt and trying to avoid the treats here so can eat my pie and mash dinner. Yummy!


----------



## lisaf

Hey ladies.. .the MS got me bad last night and this morning... last night it was because I needed a snack.. only 1.5 hours after I finished dinner too! :( Actually lost my first meal too.
This morning it was because of my dog on the walk... it was a 2-pooper walk and I ended up puking in the street :dohh: So much for walking the dog!

hope that didn't make you girls sick just by hearing... just laugh at the thought of me ducking between 2 parked cars to hurl so nobody would see, lol!!


I had a great scan.. pics and details in my journal! :)


----------



## Merry

Today I have had heartburn :( Painful bloating as well, generally feeling a bit sorry for myself:( there is a lot I want to do today and just feel too tired to do it. Fell asleep watching tv this morning, want to sort out the garden and make chutney for Christmas from my produce. Yet am just shattered. 

How are you ladies getting on?


----------



## lisaf

I'm alright... tired and my house is a disaster but I just am not motivated to do anything about it, lol...

My heartburn cure was salt and vinegar crisps :rofl: I still want to find out if it works for someone else!

So sleepy though!!


----------



## Merry

Might go find me some crisps!!!


----------



## ticktock

Hiya everyone, glad you're well besides the exhaustion, throwing up between cars and heartburn

I've started feeling more sicky last couple of days, just comes and goes in waves of horrible nausea. Also had twingey slightly uncomfy tummy all day think it could be trapped wind just think I'm having a paranoid day :(


----------



## lisaf

I've had almost daily bouts of abdominal discomfort... either cramps or wind or constipation, lol
I think it only gets worse from here! ;)

Nothing to worry about really though!


----------



## tinks09

Hi ladies

Ive heard milk is good for heartburn, Ive been getting it a little bit but Im not surprised the amount of food Im eating! :munch:

A friend of DH's actually noticed I was pregnant last night - He was too polite to say but I saw him look at my belly - and then when we told him he said that he had already noticed!! lol Im only quite slim so Ive already got a little podge - no chance of hiding it from people for much longer!

My nausea is getting a little worse, but still havent actually been sick so hopefully it will stay that way. The tiredness is starting to kick in though - I was exhausted yesterday and it even hurt to hold my arms up to lift some boxes! I was ready for bed by 7pm! :sleep::sleep:

Hope you girls are all doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Merry

This morning had really bad vomitting:( By far the worse yet! Think it rather shocked DH how bad it was. I went back to sleep and woke up 3 hours later! Still feeling queesey but haven't been sick in a while.

I just have no energy as well, I understand wanting to be on bed by 7pm lol. 
Lisa my house needs tidying too but I can't be bothered, just have to live with the mess. Apparently by week 14 we will have lots more energy, will properly tidy the house then:)

what are you guys eating for breakfast, lunch and dinner. I have this problem of not fancing any food right until I want it. Really hard to shop for!


----------



## lisaf

I have issues finding breakfast foods too... Right now I'm liking cinnamon-raisen toast with either cream cheese or butter... 
My go-to snack for when I'm nauseous and just need SOMETHING in my stomach is a variety pack of Doritos, lol... not the healthiest but I gotta eat something.

Milk coats the lining of your stomach and throat... so it can reduce the damage and even the 'feel' of the burn.. but from what I know it doesn't do anything to stop the acid from coming up? Could be wrong on that.
I would gag if I had to drink milk, lol.

I'm ok with most foods in the middle of the day.. .its just not great in the mornings.. never been much of a breakfast person.

First thing I do is take a swig of juice, just to get my blood sugar up a little and reduce the nausea so I can think of foods to eat.

Oh, and I'm loving snacking on soups.


----------



## ticktock

feeling really rubbish today, had some brown tinged cm this afternoon and I'm feeling all panicked now :wacko: on top of that I have tummy ache and boobs feel less sore so am getting worried :nope:


----------



## Crissie

Hi everyone, Sorry I was MIA over the weekend but when I logged on yesterday the site was down :(

Got my last assignment for my course due tomorrow so been frantically trying to finish it! They still have to start studying for the exam....and so tired I struggle to concentrate.

Other than that I'm so bloated (or just getting fat from the eating) that I really look pregnant! It's scary. I have to undo my top button on my trousers when I sit down for long periods. I've decided to order a 'belly belt' it's like an extender for your trousers. And I'm ordering bra extenders cause they still fit but not for long and I just want to get a little more wear out of them before I have to buy maternity ones. I really don't want to spend too much money already. It's not even the end of the first trimester!

Anyway sorry to hear about everyone&#8217;s MS - Yukkie...


----------



## Crissie

oooo I'm a raspberry!


----------



## Crissie

ticktock said:


> feeling really rubbish today, had some brown tinged cm this afternoon and I'm feeling all panicked now :wacko: on top of that I have tummy ache and boobs feel less sore so am getting worried :nope:

Don't stress Ticktock (I know easier said than done), I had the same thing. And sometimes still get it now and again. As long as it's not lots of red blood with severe cramps it's normally a normal thing.

And my sore boobs come and go all the time.

But if you really feeling worried give you doc a call and see what they say.
Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## ticktock

thanks Chrissie, its not even spotting as such, its all cm and has gone abit just a slight beige tinge now. I'll keep an eye on it and ring docs if it doesn't go

On the other hand have dry heaved twice today, had to leg it to the loo at work pretty quick but I did feel less sick after even though I wasn't actually sick lol

Just have no appetite and feel a big mess agh gotta work til half 6 today aswell, is gonna be a loooong day! Am gonna try some lemon in water to see if it helps my all day morning sickness :wacko:


----------



## Merry

ticktock said:


> feeling really rubbish today, had some brown tinged cm this afternoon and I'm feeling all panicked now :wacko: on top of that I have tummy ache and boobs feel less sore so am getting worried :nope:

I know how easy it is to worry but unless it lots of red blood with cramping try not to get too stressed about it. I had a small amount of red blood and that was all fine.

I feel so sick today, I have thrown up a few times this morning and constantly feel like I will again :( I'm at work but thinking about going home. I just feel so sick, I can't remember the last time I felt well! I'm glad in a way as it's a sign that the baby is ok, but am getting very tired of it. I heard my husbands friends wife has had none at all. Very jealous 

Hopet hat your ok Crissie, I was going to get one of those bump belts at the weekend but was too busy throwing up to go out and get one. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## lisaf

I was actually about to buy a bella band online this weekend, lol.
I just don't know what size is going to be the right one for me. And they're quite expensive.

I've found I'm more comfortable unbuttoning my pants too, lol. 
BUT... all this means that I may need to start buying longer maternity shirts soon.. EEK, lol.

I've started looking at maternity bras too... I am not yet busting out of mine yet, but I expect to in a week or two.

My MS is a little bad today but only because I had someone over at my desk when I was supposed to be snacking... couldn't pull out my chips etc because it would be rude (though not as rude as gagging/puking on their shoes? :haha:) ... Managed to hold it together until they left but still feeling sick even after eating something.
I find the only thing that usually makes the nausea disappear is eating.

And I was SO bored yesterday with BnB down the whole day!!! Lol


----------



## tinks09

Hey girls, sorry to hear the ms has been bothering you all, Merry you poor thing~! I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Ticktock - hope the spotting has stopped completely now for you :winkwink: if you're unsure then I would just ring the docs - better to be safe 

Think I might have to purchase a bump belt soon at the rate Im growing at, dont know how much is bloating and also with having my dd last year, they do say that you get bigger earlier:shrug:


----------



## lisaf

I ordered some bella bands online last night... pants are just getting tight and kind of dig in when I sit... so I'm hoping I can use those to go unbuttoned for a while.


----------



## ticktock

morning all

The spotting did stop but came back abit last night, but tmi ahead, I am really constipated and both times the spotting seems related to me going to the loo especially last night so maybe its irritating something down there? I've no cramping apart from um poo pains lol

Took some senna last night which has helped alot, am less bloated and uncomfortable but think will get a doc apt today anyway just to put my mind at ease or I'm gonna be a nervous wreck!

Anyway gotta go to worl now, take care everyone and any words of wisdomwould be appreciated :flower:


----------



## Crissie

ticktock said:


> morning all
> 
> The spotting did stop but came back abit last night, but tmi ahead, I am really constipated and both times the spotting seems related to me going to the loo especially last night so maybe its irritating something down there? I've no cramping apart from um poo pains lol
> 
> Took some senna last night which has helped alot, am less bloated and uncomfortable but think will get a doc apt today anyway just to put my mind at ease or I'm gonna be a nervous wreck!
> 
> Anyway gotta go to worl now, take care everyone and any words of wisdomwould be appreciated :flower:

Hey, shame it sounds like you're really suffering :( I heard you shouldn't take senna products whilst preggas as it can irritate things, they say that you should rather have fibogel. But I guess if it's working for you... Try drinking loads of water too, I'm sure you are anyway. Hope you feel better!


----------



## tinks09

Hi Ticktock , just a thought - maybe its old blood cells being pushed out when you use the toilet:blush: . I had spotting with my DD after sex and my gp told me that your cervix is more sensitive when pregnant and old cells can just flake away more easily. I think as long as its brown its old blood so thats good and no cramps is also a good sign. I would keep your docs appt anyway, good luck :winkwink:

Oh and with the constipation, maybe try adding more fruits and liquids to your diet, that might do the job on its own:thumbup:


----------



## ticktock

thanks everyone, am off to the hospital in abit as doc as very lovely and said even though not much spotting or pain he'd rather I had a scan. He was naughty and exagerated my symptoms to the hospital doc so have a letter for a&e to get seen today.

He was worried as I've had a bit of lower back ache, but I'm not the only one am I?

He wants to rule out ectopic too.

Naturally, I'm a big mess now and am just preparing for the worse as you never know. Will hopefully be back soon with some good news


----------



## Crissie

ticktock said:


> thanks everyone, am off to the hospital in abit as doc as very lovely and said even though not much spotting or pain he'd rather I had a scan. He was naughty and exagerated my symptoms to the hospital doc so have a letter for a&e to get seen today.
> 
> He was worried as I've had a bit of lower back ache, but I'm not the only one am I?
> 
> He wants to rule out ectopic too.
> 
> Naturally, I'm a big mess now and am just preparing for the worse as you never know. Will hopefully be back soon with some good news

YAY you get to see your bean! :cloud9: That will put all your worries to bed! Enjoy it and good luck. I'm sure all will be fine!


----------



## lisaf

Yay for scans!! 

Sorry for getting... um... personal here, lol... but if you're straining a lot when going poo that might be causing it?
I have never had an issue with constipation before in my life, was very regular etc... so when I encountered it, I was determined to force it out... it was THERE and i knew it, lol, so why not push it out.
Anyway, I didn't spot from it, but I did feel some cramping and my acupuncturist to me to stop that. 
There are foods that should help soften things up and move it along though. Hope you figure something out.

Mine got a lot better in the past week or so though. And I never had it bad (always went at least once a day)


----------



## ticktock

hi all, am back. Well after a horrendous internal exam I had a scan, they eventually found a heartbeat yey but have put me at 6 weeks rather than 6+5 but I wasn't totally sure on dates anyway and 6 week does fit. My LMP puts me at 7 and a half weeks which the lady doing the scan was told so she was concerned couldn't find the baby at first. But the doc said don't worry about size etc as long as its not lots behind on size and has a heartbeat then not to worry.

And he just said what everyone else has - spotting is common so don't worry about it!!

Am relieved to be home, am exhausted, physically and mentally. Have totally lost my appetite too, just wanna go to bed and wake up when I'm in 2nd tri lol

yeh think I might have pushed a bit when pooping lol so am gonna pick up some prune juice methinks. Spotting has stopped too yey


----------



## lisaf

Glad things turned out ok!
I thought you got an early BFP though? Wouldn't that make you more likely more than 6w0d?
I know my little cashew has jumped around in size a bit.. falling behind, jumping ahead etc... so as long as its in the ballpark, I wouldn't worry too much. You may be surprised at your next scan and get put back up closer to where your ticker is now, lol.


----------



## ticktock

No I was late when tested and got my bfp. I'm pretty sure I ov'd around the 27/28th august so I guess it does make me roughly 6 weeks so only a few days back. My ticker which haven't changed yet, is based on between lmp and ov dates so be an average lol

she measured baby as 4.4mm, think from looking on here thats ok. I'm so paranoid its unreal!

Thanks everyone for making me feel better :flower:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, anytime ticktock!
My bean measured 4.1 and my doctor's machine put that as 6w1d... so the measurements vary from machine to machine too! :)


----------



## Merry

Good news ticktock :) Glad you've seen your babies heartbeat:) you must be so relieved.

I've been feeling horrible the last few days, yesterday got to work spent 40 mins throwing up and came home. Today stayed at home and feel really really sick. Haven't been sick yet today but feel horrible. My boss is being very understanding which is good. 

I feel better when I sit down and stay still, moving makes me throw up:( Hopefully resting will make me feel better but can't wait to week 12.

Just booked my first midwife appointment, DH can't come as he's on a course which is a bit annoying! Really don't want to go on my own.


----------



## lisaf

Ugh, the sickness has me bad today too... just really intense nausea all morning :(

(yay! I'm an olive though!)


----------



## Merry

The doctor today has signed me off work for a week! Which is good, I feel at my worst when rolling out of bed at 6am to get to work. All the being sick was really getting me down, when at home I can stay still more so am sick less:)

yeah for being an olive!!


----------



## lisaf

do you get paid for sick days? Is there a limit?


----------



## tinks09

Hi ladies, well Ive had a cold/flu so have been on the sofa most of yesterday, it seemed to make my nausea worse and just felt really tired and yucky:wacko: I had a Lemsip and then felt guilty! was googling it and OH said "its only a lemsip, it cant hurt" , I know paracetamol is ok, but unsure about the decongestant :shrug:

had an early night though and feel a bit better today.

Merry good to hear you have been signed off work , the journey to work was the worst thing ever when I had ms with my daughter! :sick: enjoy your time off and relax (between the throwing up!):flower:

Ticktock, good news about the scan :winkwink: so jealous you have all seen your beans, but I would prefer not to have spotting though and the worry!


----------



## Crissie

Hi, I have one more day to an olive! I love olives :)

Merry that's pretty sever MS, I hope you feel better soon, only a few more weeks hopfully. 

Tinks sorry to hear about the cold :( it's the worst when all you can have is paracetemol!

Guys my worst symptom is a bloat from hell! It's so uncomfortable, and the funny thing is that I'm not constipated...??? 

Anyway, bring on 2nd trimester right?


----------



## lisaf

I got so excited when I realized I'm only a few weeks away from the 2nd tri! 

I somehow didn't get the nausea at 9:30 this morning to remind me to eat... so I just threw up at 10am in the bathroom at work... I can live with it happening, just grateful nobody 'caught' me... the girls in my office all have tiny bladders and are in and out of there every 5 minutes so I just got lucky I guess.


----------



## Merry

Hey guys:) lisa I get 6 months sick leave paid if signed off by my doctor, never been off more than a week before though. It's another great thing about working for the NHS.

Today for the first time I haven't actually been sick, cane close at least 8 times buy I think being sat down all day really helps. Moving is my sickness trigger. The worst timevat work was I rushed to the loo to throw up to find the ladies toilet locked and in use. So I threw up in the mens, there was no one in there and I didn't have much choice. 

DH got me a mother care catalogue, looking at stuff I want to buy:)


----------



## lisaf

ooh I love window shopping right now... need to start saving up the money to buy all that stuff though!
Hard to know what I'll need since there will be so many hand-me-downs in line for me with all the friends who just had babies.

DH has told me I can't buy anything until we know the sex... I think I'm going to tell him that as soon as he announces it on facebook I get to start shopping :haha:


----------



## Merry

If he announces it then that's a pass to buy stuff. Going to wait till 12 weeks and then start:) Ive been saving for a bit and that money is itching to be spent:)


----------



## Crissie

Ooo, I've already made a list of things I'd like to get/need and I've started a Mothercare wishlist (even though I'll look around for cheaper versions). But I have been naughty and bought a few things at Tesco that were at such good prices I felt I'd miss out if I didn't get them! So much for waiting till 12 weeks! :blush: I'm a shopaholic what can I say.

Anyway glad to hear you feeling a little better Merry.

Lisa I really hope your funny face baby wins the votes for the May Blossoms siggy banner!

Have you guys seen what the next ticker size is - a prune! Yuk :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol... prune? Great! :rofl:
I want to start my wish list too, lol!
I think it would be easier to buy stuff over time now.
But the stuff I can think of stocking up on like diapers I'm afraid to buy because what if my baby's butt is too sensitive for the brand? etc...
Grr

Well, we have no place to put stuff either.. have to get focused on cleaning so we can start shopping!!


----------



## Merry

I think my biggest issue will be removing all the husbands crap from the nursery! He's had that room to himself and has accumalated tons of junk. When I ask him to clear out at Christmas there is going to be the worlds biggest sulk! O well.

I think I'm going to have to get a belly band soon, all my clothes are so tight on me!


----------



## lisaf

I wore the belly band out to the grocery store.. I can still button but it kind of digs in. I gave DH the preview of it and he couldn't figure out what I was trying to point out... he said he thought I really was just wearing a tank top under my shirt, lol!

DH is going to sulk over all the stuff I'm going to make him get rid of :haha:


----------



## Crissie

Hey guys this is what I got and it's great, not sure if you have anything like this in the US Lisa? - https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gro-Company-USFABB-Belly/dp/B0010X4F02/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1286101668&sr=8-1

So this extends your trousers waist band and then you wear the belly BAND (the tube like fabric) over this to hide the fact that you have your zipper down :haha: at least then your trousers still stay up :thumbup:

We don't have a nursery yet :( we only have a one bed flat and our bedroom is tiny. We have sent plans in to the council to get an extension so that we can make the current kitchen/dinning area into an open plan kitchen/dinning & lounge area and the current lounge at the front of the house will become a second bedroom. If the plans don't get approved we'll have to think of plan B which will be to rent our one bed out and rent another 2 bed. Not ideal...


----------



## ticktock

Crissie said:


> Hey guys this is what I got and it's great, not sure if you have anything like this in the US Lisa? - https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gro-Company-USFABB-Belly/dp/B0010X4F02/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1286101668&sr=8-1
> 
> So this extends your trousers waist band and then you wear the belly BAND (the tube like fabric) over this to hide the fact that you have your zipper down :haha: at least then your trousers still stay up :thumbup:
> 
> We don't have a nursery yet :( we only have a one bed flat and our bedroom is tiny. We have sent plans in to the council to get an extension so that we can make the current kitchen/dinning area into an open plan kitchen/dinning & lounge area and the current lounge at the front of the house will become a second bedroom. If the plans don't get approved we'll have to think of plan B which will be to rent our one bed out and rent another 2 bed. Not ideal...

Chrissie we have just done this to our one bed flat. We turned the kitchen into a second bedroom and moved the kitchen into the living room as an opened plan lay out. As we own our flat and weren't knocking any walls down or touching the outside of the block of flats, the council said we can do whatever we want to our property! So you shouldn't have any problems hopefully. 
Its def given us more room and also a small but second bedroom!


----------



## medicine

Hello B vits gals! I would like to join too. :)


----------



## lisaf

Chrissie- yeah we have extenders like that... I found that the bella band looks funny if I pull it down to cover the zipper too... so I leave my pants mostly zipped and just unbuttoned and it works ok for now.
I think I'd be ok with it looking funny if I looked more pregnant and was announcing it publicly, lol.. right now i'm trying to be all sly.


----------



## ticktock

hi medicine, you got your bfp lovely and quick congrats!!!


----------



## Merry

medicine said:


> Hello B vits gals! I would like to join too. :)

Congrats on your bfp:) How are you feeling?

I think I might get a belly band soon but as my MS is so bad, haven't left the house since Thurs and that was to go to the docs, not sure I will need it for at least a week. That is how long I'm signed off work for. Today has been the worst so far, been sick a few times and felt sick all day. It usually goes away by 7pm but is sticking today.

At least will have the commonwealth games tovwatch this week:)


----------



## tinks09

hi Medicine , congrats on your bfp, another bvits success! Welcome:flower:

Hey Chrissie, the extender looks cool, I thought you was meant to wear the bump band over your trousers though? It looks a bit funny on the ad cos its under the zipper?
I was looking at this from mothercare https://www.mothercare.com/Moda-Belly-band/dp/B001CP7W3U?_encoding=UTF8&. I prefer them because they just look like a long top and cover the zipper and everything.
I had one from Topshop but gave it away after I had my daughter :dohh:will have to repurchase now! 

I cant wait to get spending as well ladies!, think its best to wait until we know the sex as I have tons on stuff from my DD so wont need everything new.

Well, Im over the cold now but still feel all blocked up, Ive read that sinus congestion is common in pregnancy, do you guys know anything I could take for it?


----------



## Crissie

Congrats medicine!

Hey Tinks, unfortunately our kitchen/lounge/dinning room wouldnt fit in our front room :( So we will have to build on. Glad you guys found a solution though! At least you have a baby room to decorate...

The Belly BELT is a piece of elastic that buttons into your trousers to extend the waistband, they have a little flap you can use to hide your underwear but I don't use this. Then you would wear the Belly BAND over this to hide the open zipper etc. The one you sent me is the BAND, that's just a piece of fabric, I don't think it would really hold your trousers up though?

I'm wearing my Belt today and it's so much more comfy sitting at my desk!


----------



## lisaf

I'm wearing my belly band today, totally more comfortable than having that button dig into my belly. 
I can still button my pants, they're just uncomfortably tight.
I left the zipper partway done because I think the belly band looks funny when its dragged down far enough to cover the whole zipper... partly because it likes to stay down in front, but slids up on my butt... so it ends up looking like I'm wearing maternity jeans only like I didnt' buy a long shirt to cover them.
So, I lock the zipper in place about an inch down from the button and cover it with the band, and it looks just like I'm layering a tank top under my shirt.


----------



## tinks09

Crissie said:


> Congrats medicine!
> The Belly BELT is a piece of elastic that buttons into your trousers to extend the waistband, they have a little flap you can use to hide your underwear but I don't use this.

Yeah it was the little flap that looked a bit funny! :haha:Great little invention though, glad youre all feeling a bit more comfortable! 

Is the band ok on its own Lisaf? Does the zipper not keep coming down?


----------



## lisaf

The zipper on my pants 'lock' if you push it in the down position... so its not coming down on its own.
The band is actually kind of snug, but not uncomfortable. Its almost like wearing spanx :haha:
But not quite as tight.

The band also doesn't roll down on me which I'm glad for... but it does sort of roll up because I have big hips and a big butt with a bit of a 'shelf' to it.. so I can't blame the poor piece of elastic and cloth for not being able to defy the laws of physics.


----------



## medicine

ticktock said:


> hi medicine, you got your bfp lovely and quick congrats!!!




Merry said:


> medicine said:
> 
> 
> Hello B vits gals! I would like to join too. :)
> 
> Congrats on your bfp:) How are you feeling?Click to expand...




tinks09 said:


> hi Medicine , congrats on your bfp, another bvits success! Welcome:flower:




Crissie said:


> Congrats medicine!

Thank you ticktock, Merry, tinks09, and Crissie! :flower:

I'm trying to take things one day at a time Merry. How are you feeling? :)


----------



## ticktock

ugh first proper ms this morning, and had just forced some breakfast down lol

I did feel better afterwards tho! I was just thinking hmmm not been feeling as nauseous last couple of days then whammy it all came at once :wacko:

Am trying to keep it quiet at work, but as work in a nursery its difficult sneaking off unnoticed plus sometimes I can't leave the room suddenly as it means leaving someone by themselves with all the kids. Agh hopefully will just be pukey at home

On the plus side have had no spotting at all for nearly 3 days wooooo!!

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Merry

I feel sick all the time, throwing up every day :( been signed off work as can't make it out the house with out wretching. Who knew pregnancy would be so much fun. Lol

I've had a bit of brown spotting over the last few days, not to worried as before it was bright red blood and all was well. Just can't wait to my 12 week scan. Then I can share my news with every one.


----------



## medicine

Merry said:


> I've had a bit of brown spotting over the last few days, not to worried as before it was bright red blood and all was well. Just can't wait to my 12 week scan. Then I can share my news with every one.

What does it mean if you have spotting like that? What did your doctor say about it?


----------



## tinks09

I feel awful!!My cold has turned into a flu and I haven't even left the house today! Im really tired and achey and just want to sleep!!:sleep:

Managed to get an hour when my daughter had her nap so feel a little better now, its hard to tell whats ms and just feeling ill. I even had diareah this morning (sorry tmi!:blush:) which has had me worried but its probably just this bug/flu.

I want to feel better soon!! please! hope you girls are all ok :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I drank my juice this morning (only a few sips) then when I bent over to put the leash on the dog, somehow that motion made me throw up.... cold juice coming up... UGH
The worst part was I kept thinking 'ok.. I'm done now' and taking a step or two away from the sink and having to dive back again... felt like real, proper MS this time instead of my hunger-induced puke.

My friend said it must be like having a tapeworm.... also quoted that Knocked Up scene to me where the Asian stoner chick rambles on "man, you have to share food with the baby...I'd be like NO BABY that's MY food"


----------



## tinks09

:rofl::rofl: I was watching that film just the other night , its hilarious !!

BTW love your May blossoms pic - sooo cute!!


----------



## ticktock

I'm sure all is well Merry, and its brown which is better too but take it easy anyway! Sorry to hear you've been so ill, we know its all worth it but doesn't make it any less horrible for you! Are you able to keep anything down?


----------



## Crissie

Awww shame everyone, you're all sicky :( Hope you all feel better soon!

I love my new Siggy! Thanks Lisa, we sneaked a little mayhem in there :haha:

I don't mind baby eating all my food, then I can eat more :rofl:


----------



## tinks09

Sorry I just had to pinch the pic for my siggy girls, hope u dont mind!!:kiss:


----------



## Crissie

Hi, I have finally got a letter from the hospital to notify me that my MF booking appointment is next week Wed and my dating scan is scheduled for the 25th of Oct.

I don't want to tell my boss until I have seen my bean on the 12 week scan and know that everything is ok. But how do I get 2 afternoons off for the appointments!? My boss doesn't look kindly on taking time off for doctors apps etc. Just the other day when I went for that ealry scan and I told him I had to go for blood tests and would be an hour late for work and he emailed me back asking if I couldn't do it over the phone??! Wierdo.

Any suggestions?

*I did post this as a thread on 1st Tri so if you've read it - sorry.....


----------



## Merry

medicine said:


> Merry said:
> 
> 
> I've had a bit of brown spotting over the last few days, not to worried as before it was bright red blood and all was well. Just can't wait to my 12 week scan. Then I can share my news with every one.
> 
> What does it mean if you have spotting like that? What did your doctor say about it?Click to expand...

Spotting doesn't really mean any thing, which is annoying. It happens to lots of women, just as every is growing and moving it's not uncommon for a bit of blood to break loose and cause spotting. This can be bright red or brown, I've had both. 

If you have period heavy bleeding and very painful cramps it can be a mc but not always. There's nothing you can do about it so I'm not worrying too much, but it's still a PITA!

I'm feeling a bit better today! I haven't been sick today:) :dance:


----------



## Merry

Crissie said:


> Hi, I have finally got a letter from the hospital to notify me that my MF booking appointment is next week Wed and my dating scan is scheduled for the 25th of Oct.
> 
> I don't want to tell my boss until I have seen my bean on the 12 week scan and know that everything is ok. But how do I get 2 afternoons off for the appointments!? My boss doesn't look kindly on taking time off for doctors apps etc. Just the other day when I went for that ealry scan and I told him I had to go for blood tests and would be an hour late for work and he emailed me back asking if I couldn't do it over the phone??! Wierdo.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> *I did post this as a thread on 1st Tri so if you've read it - sorry.....

Doing a blood test over the phone is the funniest thing I've heard in ages!! I would just be blunt with him, tell him you need to go to the docs for a follow up appointment and have to go. If he gives you hassel ignore him but don't tell him till your ready. He does seem likeva prize prawn! 

Your entitled to go to doctors appointments, so just try to let his comments roll off you. Xx


----------



## lisaf

I agree with Merry! :)


----------



## tinks09

Chrissie - I also agree with Merry, I would just take it as a docs appointment, he doesnt really have the right to ask any further but if he does then just say its personal :growlmad: that made me laugh about asking you to do the blood test over the phone, what an idiot! :dohh:

Merry - glad you're feeling a little better, hope the spotting doesn't continue much longer

Ive booked in with the MW for next Wednesday, hoping its the same one that I had with my DD, she was lovely. I wanted to get booked in quickly as with my DD I went to my GP and then was waiting for a MW to call, it never happened so I ended up being a little late for my 1st scan after all the confusion!!


----------



## lisaf

New scan pic up in my journal!! :)


----------



## Crissie

Wow that's awsome lisa, cute pic, it's amazing how they develop hey? And you're a Prune!!! Lol what's next?


----------



## tinks09

aaaw what a cute pic, how lovely to see your little bean wriggling about!! they even gave mom and dad a wave!:hi:


----------



## lisaf

lol, dad wasn't paying attention and missed the wave :haha: so it was just for me!
I did get a little pissy that he didn't tear up... I asked him if he was ever going to cry at one of these things of if it was just going to be me :rofl:

Lol.. the prune thing cracks me up... 36mm on the scan.. measuring 3 days ahead right now.


----------



## ticktock

glad scan was good Lisa!

Just had midwife apt, she was really nice so am pleased with her. Lots of paperwork though!! Spotting has gone so am starting to relax a little bit now


----------



## Merry

Been nothing but sick and feeling sick this morning:( I have the anti-sickness tablets and am thinking about taking them, but am worried in case they harm my little bean. The doc said there was no evidence that the tablets are harmful but no evidence that they are safe. 

If they work I could get on with things, go to work, feel better, eat better but still not sure whether I should take them. What do you think?


----------



## tinks09

Hi Merry, sorry to hear you're still unwell...from what my GP told me there has been limited research into the tablets and she advised me not to take them.
The way she explained it was that there have been no studies as pregnant women are not willing to risk it so they haven't gathered any evidence of there safety (or being harmful):shrug:

I know you must be feeling really awful and its not ideal being unable to work but you would be better to get signed off for a little longer if you feel that way - it will probably at least improve a little when you get into your 2nd tri

Personally I wouldn't take them Merry, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## lisaf

You do have to weigh the risks of both choices... What are the risks of continuing to feel sick... if its bad enough that you're not getting enough nutrition or fluids, then the tablets may be less risky than suffering with the sickness.


----------



## Crissie

Hi Merry, shame you really suffering! Maybe try a dose and see how you feel? You don't have to take them continuously, just to get through somthing you really have to do. See how long one dose lasts, and who knows maybe they don't even work for you, you'll never know if you don't try.

But obviouly if you can hold out for a while longer it would probably be better. 

I really feel for you babe :hugs:


----------



## Crissie

Hi!

Wow everyone is so quite! What's happening??

I went for my first Midwife appointment yesterday, nothing I didn't expect. Scan is booked for the 25th - can't wait. 

Merry how are you feeling? Are you still at home? Did you give the sickness pills a go?

I've got a cold :cry: feeling under the weather...

Anyway hope you are all well!


----------



## lisaf

I got all excited because I realized I should know the gender of this baby before Christmas!!! :)

Yes, we've all been super quiet.
I know I just dont' have a ton of energy anymore... I find myself writing emails half the length I normally do (for which the recipients are probably grateful!)

When are you guys going to consider youself in the 2nd trimester? I'm thinking once I hit 12 weeks, lol.. even though I know its technically 13w3d ... I just feel done with this trimester and once I get to stop the progesterone suppositories, I feel like I'll have graduate. :haha:


----------



## Crissie

Yay Lisa you're a lime!!! I know how you feel about being done with this Trimester, it's just this endless wait. I can't wait for my 12 week scan then If everything goes well I can tell the people at work. At least then I don't have to wear scarves and things to hide my bloat. Just feel fat at the mo. 

Think I'll wait till 13 weeks to go over to the 'other side' :haha:

Feeling a little stressed out at the mo, have my final exam for my course on Monday and I haven't started studying! Just have no motivation. And tomorrow night we are having friends over for dinner so tonight I have to wash the floors and go shopping for food, but have to make dinner too and I'm not feeling well :( taking paracetamol sucks! I need somthing stronger!

On the train home right now trying to formulate a plan of attck for all the chores. And just when we so don't need it our dishwasher has packed up!!! Could just cry, have to wash up too! 

Ok enough ranting. Lisa how's the MS? Is it easing yet?


----------



## lisaf

My MS has mostly gotten worse unfortunately. It takes a lot less to set me off and its more violent if that makes sense.

When you said I was a lime, I had to stop and think... I thought it was some UK expression saying 'you're a riot' or something like that... PMSL then I realized it was thursday! :happydance:
I do kind of hate that I live in such a wonderful produce-rich place... because I'm sure that the limes I'm used to are much much bigger than the lime they are referring to! We get giant limes, lemons, avocados, oranges etc... I have avocados growing in my backyard that are the size of mangos, lol!

I hate chores and my house is a disaster.. I just have no energy to do anything! Its almost worse for me these past 2 weeks than it was before. I just keep telling myself all of this will magically disappear in a week or two... right? I have no motivation to do anything... I even feel too tired (mentally and physically) to even answer some emails :(

I'd be making my DH do the dishes, lol!

Its too bad the holidays are coming up... if you were this far along right after christmas, people would just assume you overdid it during the holidays :dohh:
I don't think people would notice if I put on any weight, I'm a rather large girl anyway.


----------



## tinks09

Hi girls, sorry I havent posted, have had a mad few days!! :wacko:Hope you're all doing ok :hugs:

Well, I was having some pains and cramping the past couple of days so my Midwife referred me to the Early Pregnancy Unit.

Went this morning for a scan and they were really lovely. The midwife paused for ages at first and then I could see her zooming in and taking measurements. 

She then turned the screen and pointed at the babys heartbeat saying " heres the baby and the heartbeat" , then she moved her hand and said "and here's the other twin" and pointed to another little bub in the corner!! Yes twins!! :baby::baby: We are still in shock but so happy!

They are measuring great, Baby 1 measuring 15.9mm (8 weeks exactly) and baby 2 is 14.8mm (7 weeks+6) so right on target! 
They are in 2 yolk sacs so Im thinking they are fraternal although its too early to tell. I have twin brothers and maternal grandad was a triplet so they do run in the family. 

I did have a feeling but kept telling myself that it probably wasn't - it was still a major surprise though!:huh:


----------



## lisaf

holy cow!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Crissie

YAY Tinks AMAZING! That's so cool! Congats. :happydance:

I've been having a rough couple of days been feeling really sick with my cold and yesterday I had a few cramps and last night when I wiped there was a big red streak :( This morning I've still got a few cramps the bleeding has tappered a bit, it's just more a light stain now. But I don't know whats happenening. Not sure if it could be all the coughing and sneezing? But then I should really have cramps no?

Feeling sick and I have my exam tomorrow so been trying to study :cry:


----------



## ticktock

wow congrats Tinks! That was your first scan wasn't it?

Ah Chrissie, sorry you're not feeling good. I had quite bad cramps yesterday too though no bleeding. It could be all the sneezing etc has knocked something or irritated something? Let us know how you're getting on x

My MS has been loads better last couple of days, had started being sick and now its tailed off? Still got sore boobs and am dead tired so maybe I'm just adjusting to the hormones as was never horrendous to begin with.

Have got private scan booked for this Friday so let the worrying commence!


----------



## tinks09

Crissie - sorry to hear about the spotting - how long is it now until your 1st scan? If its stressing you then I would go for another early one , Im sure they won't mind, and some people go for loads at the EPU so dont worry about it! - I was told yesterday its really common to bleed in the 1st tri though so hope it stops soon :hugs:

I had pains but no spotting and they saw an area of bleeding within the gestational sac - the midwife said that could be causing the cramping or it could be due to growing fast, she said its even more usual with twins.

Ticktock my ms also seems to be tailing off which Im pleased about, yes it was my first scan - heres a pic - this one is the measurement of baby 2 (they are called pregnancy 1&2 at the moment!) but you can see them both.

I have been googling :dohh: trying to work out if they are identical as they are both in the same gestational sac but have seperate yolk sacs. I have now been banned by DH as I was coming across all sorts of worrying info.

The midwife said they could be either, but from what I've read they can only be identical if they share a gestational sac. So a bit confused but I would rather wait until I see the Consultant rather than getting myself worried. I may post a question on the multiples board.
 



Attached Files:







scan 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone.. sorry about the bleeding Chrissie... is it possibly from your cervix? some are so sensitive that even a cough can be too rough for it and cause some bleeding... some bleed if you have sex etc...

my MS seems to be getting worse... I lost it over the cat food this morning .. . nothing in my stomach so it was super painful.. .yet I'm afraid to eat before I do the cat food :dohh:


----------



## Crissie

Hi, I think the bleeding has stopped now, could have been from the coughing and sneezing irritating my cervix. I was more worried that I had cramps too. But they are better now, just a dull ache now and then, hopefully just growing pains. 

But also my cold feels 100 times worse cause I can't take a decongestant, so the coughing is viscous and the blocked nose is horrid! 

Tinks I had spotting before at 7 weeks, but no cramps. And it was much lighter and browner. My 12 weeks scan is on Monday next week, not tomorrow, the 25th. So I'm not sure it's worth going for another scan at the EPU. I'm a little concerned more because I have a feeling I'm RH - and spotting is not a good thing especially if you haven't had the Anti D injection. But I had bloods taken last week and will get the results at my scan with my file. Lisa you might know has the Placenta kicked in yet, should I be worried yet about the anti bodies?

I'm just not going to worry, especially since , if it is a mc (heaven forbid) nothing can be done to prevent it. So if I have slight spotting and few cramps and it's not sever it's a good sign.

My DH last night was like 'should we call the doctor or go to the hospital' (so sweet! I love him!) he was more worried than me. But I tried to stay calm and went to bed to get some rest. I hope nothing is wrong but will wait till that 12 week scan and blood results to start worrying.

Anyway Tinks your scan is so cute, I didn't get a pic at my early scan :( You lucky your ms is getting better cause I heard with twins your hormones rage even more. It's so special that you have TWINS! What are you worrying about? And do you hope they are identical?

Lisa sorry to hear about the MS hopefully it gets better soon! Your DH really needs to do the catty stuff! :haha:

Anyone heard from Merry? Hope she's ok.:shrug:


----------



## Crissie

Hi, I think the bleeding has stopped now, could have been from the coughing and sneezing irritating my cervix. I was more worried that I had cramps too. But they are better now, just a dull ache now and then, hopefully just growing pains. 

But also my cold feels 100 times worse cause I can't take a decongestant, so the coughing is viscous and the blocked nose is horrid! 

Tinks I had spotting before at 7 weeks, but no cramps. And it was much lighter and browner. My 12 weeks scan is on Monday next week, not tomorrow, the 25th. So I'm not sure it's worth going for another scan at the EPU. I'm a little concerned more because I have a feeling I'm RH - and spotting is not a good thing especially if you haven't had the Anti D injection. But I had bloods taken last week and will get the results at my scan with my file. Lisa you might know has the Placenta kicked in yet, should I be worried yet about the anti bodies?

I'm just not going to worry, especially since , if it is a mc (heaven forbid) nothing can be done to prevent it. So if I have slight spotting and few cramps and it's not sever it's a good sign.

My DH last night was like 'should we call the doctor or go to the hospital' (so sweet! I love him!) he was more worried than me. But I tried to stay calm and went to bed to get some rest. I hope nothing is wrong but will wait till that 12 week scan and blood results to start worrying.

Anyway Tinks your scan is so cute, I didn't get a pic at my early scan :( You lucky your ms is getting better cause I heard with twins your hormones rage even more. It's so special that you have TWINS! What are you worrying about? And do you hope they are identical?

Lisa sorry to hear about the MS hopefully it gets better soon! Your DH really needs to do the catty stuff! :haha:

Anyone heard from Merry? Hope she's ok.:shrug:


----------



## Crissie

Sorry the screen was stuck so I pressed the submit button again... and now it posted twice. :dohh:


----------



## tinks09

Crissie said:


> Anyway Tinks your scan is so cute, I didn't get a pic at my early scan :( You lucky your ms is getting better cause I heard with twins your hormones rage even more. It's so special that you have TWINS! What are you worrying about? And do you hope they are identical?
> shrug:

Hi Crissie, thanks and I know it is such a blessing! we are delighted :cloud9: I was worrying as non-identical twins have more risks and TBH the googling didnt help as I didnt understand it properly and just went into panic mode!!! :wacko:

The fact that my twins have different amniotic sacs is good and I have been reading on a twin forum of so many women who have safely delivered healthy id twins that share a placenta so Im feeling more positive. There is a risk of twin-to-twin transfusion with identicals so I will be monitored more closely and have more scans I think but Im sure the doctors will know what they are doing! 

I dont mind them being either but it just shocked me as I automatically expected non-id as I have twin brothers etc.

Yes, Ive been very lucky with the MS, but have made up for it with frequent urination, headaches, backache, extreme hunger!!:haha: I did notice that my symptoms started really early as well (maybe a sign?)

I sympathise with the cold, I had one that lasted a couple of weeks and I was so blocked up! Hope it passes soon

I was wondering about Merry as well, hope shes alright :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Crissie - the RH factor is only a problem if the bleeding came from the baby... you have 72 hours to get the shot if you need it. If the bleeding came from the cervix, there is no risk.
If you are RH- and your partner is RH- then you don't need the shots either.... (though they tend to treat the mom regardless of the father's type in case of infidelity, lol)


----------



## Merry

Hey guys, sorry to go AWOL for a bit, been horrible sick last week so started taking anti-sickness meds. They make me feel so much better, supposed to take 3 a day but only taking one so afternoons make me feel I'll. Also they make me drowsy, at times been sleeping 16 hours a day!!! I'm back at work now though, and all my work is here waiting for me:( Soo much to do!

Congrats on the twins, so happy for you. I was a bit worried about twins as they run in my family but my early scan showed just 1 hb. 

Sorry you have a cold Crissie:( Hopefully the bleeding was a random nothing. I've had bits of spotting through out the last 11 weeks, it's worrisome but am sure it's nothing.

My MS is hopefully going to go soon, fx. I've had enough of every thing, even water, making me ill!!!! Ivhave a midwife appointment tomorrow, no scan though. Not sure what to expect but will hopefully be ok?


----------



## lisaf

hey Merry! I was wondering where you got to! Glad to hear the tablets are helping!
My husband thinks I've had it bad with morning sickness.. but I know there are people much worse off than me and that I have it relatively easy!


----------



## medicine

Hello all. 

tinks09, lisaf, and Merry, what week and day did your morning sickness start?


----------



## lisaf

I threw up a few times but in reaction to horrible smells like fishy cat food a few days after my BFP... after that though, I just got nauseous if I didn't eat frequently... and would throw up/gag if I ignored it and didn't snack.
These past couple weeks though it really kicked up a notch! :(

My scan is in less than 30 minutes!! :happydance: TOTALLY nervous again of course!!!


----------



## Crissie

oooo good luck Lisa! this is a biggie, can't wait to see the pic. Do they do a nuchal test?


----------



## lisaf

I opted not to do the nuchal test... I'm low risk anyway from age etc and I don't want the stress if the results come back 'high' (a high risk is still only 0.5% chance!).. if the risk was 'high' I still might not want to do an amnio since that has risks too but I'd then spend the rest of the pregnancy worried about it, you know? I'm getting plenty of scans so far too, so I dont' need the extra view of the baby :rofl:

Anyway... just so I don't scare you, everything seems fine.
But right as we were about to leave for my scan, I started spotting! :( pink! :(
Which made me super worried and nervous etc... Everything is fine though, baby moving, heartbeat etc... I got put on pelvic rest and another week of the suppositories (I took my last one last night and was soooo happy :dohh:). DH and I were waiting to have sex until 12 week scan... poor guy just got set back a week! lol!

Here's my scan pic! (head is at the bottom!)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/ultrasound002a-1.jpg


----------



## Merry

My feeling sick started about 4 weeks and the actually being sick week 8, it's lessening I think but it was horrible:( Hope you don't get it! 

Good luck at the scan Lisa:) Sure it will all be great and you'll get a wave. 

I had my midwife appointment yesterday and got about a foot of leaflets and books to read! She did bloods and stuff but it was mainly paperwork. I'm having the baby at the local hospital, so at least it's not far to go. My 12 week scan is on Tuesday, very excited/worried about it. 

Had the worst day at work today:( Found out that the leave I had been granted for Christmas has been taken back and now have to work between Christmas and new year:( That was when we were going to decorate the babies nursery:(


----------



## lisaf

:( that stinks Merry!!!


----------



## Crissie

Lisa cute Pic! Did He/she wave? I've got my 12 week scan on Monday, going to have the Nuchal test done. Just feel that if there is something wrong I'd rather know beforehand than have the shock at the birth. 

Merry glad to hear you are feeling marginally better :thumbup: Why did your work change their mind about your holiday? Is it cause you've had so much time off or that you are going to have so much time off? That sucks!


----------



## Merry

They changed it as they miscalculated the number of staff that requested leave, they thought 3 people where in when it was two so the three days between Christmas and new year I have to work a day or two:(

it makes me sooo mad, to say yes and then turn round later changing their minds. Actually come to think about it am getting angry really easily today. Maybe it's the hormones! My ms was so much better today:) Hoping it's on it's way out!

I'm having the test done, mainly to keep the midwife happy. She couldn't seem to figure out on the form where to tick no test and I was worried she would mess it up so went with all tests. Though most of them they hospital did when I started, like immunity status, hep b etc. 

Are we allowed to eat feta cheese, my nhs documents say yes but my pregnancy book says no. I really like feta!


----------



## lisaf

you can eat ANY cheese as long as its made from pasteurized milk! Everything here seems to be pasteurized... but I think you're more likely to run into the bad stuff over there? Not sure!
I even had fresh mozarella from a restaurant because it was made with pasteurized milk :haha:

Baby was wiggling and swimming all around honestly! :) Though I admit that I made him stop and check the heartbeat... with my spotting I didn't want to somehow convince myself that the movements I saw were just a result of the want moving or the fluids sloshing as I moved/breathed... :blush: Yeah... a little paranoid, lol! He did it for me but pointed out in a 'are you an idiot' tone.. "the baby is moving, so obviously there is a heartbeat" :haha:

Merry - I hope at least that doesn't mess up any travel plans you had for the holidays? 

I got some great news about some hand-me-downs of clothes and baby odds and ends from my aunt... she's hosting Christmas this year so I'll be up there and can pick out what I want... she's got girl clothes and I should know the sex by then. She may even have a crib, mattress and other odds & ends for me ... seems like my cousin wants a big girl bed now. Reason I'm so super excited about this? This is my rich aunt... so I'm betting she had tons of really really great stuff! :haha:


----------



## tinks09

Hey everyone, how are you all feeling?

My ms started before my BFP - probably about 3+4 weeks but is easing off now. It never got very bad and I was only sick once, now Im just having the odd moment of feeling a bit queasy:wacko:
My hormones are kicking in though and Im feeling really irritable:growlmad: Thankfully Im not running to the toilet as much, only once or twice in the night now!! Starting to feel really tired now though, some days I could go back to sleep by 12! My daughter has a nap for a couple of hours in the afternoon so I can sleep then if I want to :sleep: So grateful that Im not working through this pregnancy! 

Have bought a couple of twin pregnancy books, trying to prepare myself a little! 

Lovely scan pic Lisa! Seems like you have a little wriggler on your hands, Im sure them kicks will be keeping you awake soon! 

Crissie - good luck for your scan on Monday - hope everything goes well. Haven't had a date yet for mine - hoping it will come next week sometime.


----------



## tinks09

Ticktock - how did your scan go?:hugs:


----------



## ticktock

hi all!

Scan went well, am measuring spot on for my dates, strong heartbeat, was such a relief!!!! Got a picture and looks like a little teddy bear lol

Am pleased we went for private scan and have got my nhs one on 2nd of Nov, will be few days before 12 weeks but not worried. My ms has subsided too, just here and there but like you Tinks I felt mank before my bfp too so think we have just adjusted which is nice.

I'm a twin and my mum had awful ms the whole time with us, didn't gain a pound as was so ill so you'va had a lucky escape lol

Have you told everyone now lisa?

Hows you Merry and Chrissie?


----------



## lisaf

Yep we've told everyone... got some great news about some hand-me-downs from my aunt whose youngest is only 3... plus, she's well off so I know she bought good, high-quality stuff! :)

Had a total meltdown today.. over a stupid delay at the car dealer where I was getting a repair done... I hyperventilated and sobbed in my car on the way home... before I got my car I had to go to the bathroom to cry so I wouldn't make a complete ass out of myself in the lounge :dohh:


----------



## Merry

Glad people are feeling better with there ms, mine is lessening. I've found eating popcorn really helps:) 
Good luck with your scan tomorrow Chrissie:) mines on Tuesday and am quite worried about it, just praying every thing is going to be ok. My last scan was at 6 weeks but I've been so unwell since! I'm having all the screening tests done as it seemed to make my midwife happy but the results won't make any difference to me.
Lisa most of all dairy/egg products here are pasturised but some books I've read have said even some pasturise. Cheese you can't eat, like blue veined cheese. It's all so confusing but think I will eat feta:) 

If every thing is ok Tuesday we are going to tell people, so scared of telling my mum. Her reactions are so unpredictable, really hope she will be happy!


----------



## Crissie

YAY only 4 more hour to go :) had to lie and tell work I had an emergency dental appointment! Hopefully I can tell my boss next week Wednesday when he's back from his trip. 

Ticktock congrats on your scan, did you get a pic? 

Merry good luck for your scan too. I'm sure your mom will be thrilled, it's happy news!

Lisa, these bloody hormones! I'm was reading my book this morning on the way to work and had to really hold back the tears on the tube this morning when one of the main characters died!:haha:

Tinks - you had better get those naps in while you can! :)

Anyway chat soon, will post a pic tomorrow!


----------



## Crissie

Hi guys, 

Oh my word we spent 3 hours at the hospital today! Went for the scan first and the sonographer couldn't get a good reading on the nuchal so had to go empty my bladder a little then came back and baby was still not playing ball, a little lazy one :haha: I think he/she was having a little sleep. Then went to have my bloods done and went back to see if I he could get a better nuchal reading and finally caught the shot only 2.5mm so all within normal, just have to get the combined blood results back to make sure. All the other readings were good though, heart beat at 163bpm and he/she doesn't have 4 arms and 3 eyes hehehehe! Only down side was that I'm officially RH negative, my blood type is A- so I'll need anti D injections at 28 and 34 weeks and then at the birth.

Oh and I'm dating 12+5 so new due date - 4th May 2011. Will hopefully find out the sex on the 16th Dec 2010 at my 20 week scan.

Here is a pic - https://i56.tinypic.com/23kdwet.jpg


----------



## lisaf

Hey Crissie! What a lovely picture of the baby! Looks like the LO is thumbing their nose at you :haha: 
I measured 4 days ahead of my FF due date of May 5th... but I know I didn't ovulate before CD14... so the furthest I could be is 1 day ahead of my ticker...which is my LMP date with a due date of May 4th! :haha: I've been telling people May 4th as the EDD because they usually won't move your due date unless its 3+ or even 5 days off of your LMP...


----------



## Merry

Glad your scan was good Crissie:) I have mine in 40mins, hope I'm not there for 3 hours though! Your pic was so cute.
I'm a bit nervous, will let you know how it goes


----------



## tinks09

Lovely scan pic Crissie, glad everything went well. 

Good luck for today Merry xx


----------



## Merry

Had my scan, every thing looked normal:) So relieved:) 
my chances of downs are 1 in 21000 so that's really low:)

I saw the heartbeat, 160bpm, in 59.5mm long and saw the baby wave arms and legs around. So happy it's all ok, next scan is 23rd of December:)

I think my husband was relieved too, he didn't cry though. Guess he's just not a crier! 

Now I can tell folks:)


----------



## Crissie

YAY congrats! Pity we can't see the sex hey....:) So please post your pic when you get a chance would love to see it!

C


----------



## lisaf

ooh, yes, I'd love to see your pic!! Congrats on the great scan!


----------



## Merry

I have a pic just trying to figure out how to post it, what website did you use Lisa?

I'm so tired today! Really hope I'm not coming down with a cold! After the last few weeks it might be the end of me!

All my family and DH parents know the news, my mum took it well:) My sister was so happy, she went mental screaming and shouting:) DH says his parents were happy, so that's good. Just have DH son to tell once he's back from half term ans then friends and work mates:)


----------



## lisaf

Merry - I use photobucket ... I find uploading pictures directly to BnB to just be frustrating :haha:
Plus I get massive pictures for you guys to see :rofl:

I just ordered some belly buds , hehe.. its a bit early for that but they were half off! :)


----------



## tinks09

Hi everyone 

I will probably try Photobucket when I need to put some photos on next - it only ever lets me upload photos from my iphone as they too large from a camera? They arent very good quality though so will try this next - thanks Lisa! :flower:

I have my scan date - next week Friday O:) cant wait! Hopefully we can all relax a little now we have seen our bubs !


----------



## Crissie

Hey Lisa - What's a belly bud? :shrug:


----------



## tinks09

I was also wondering that Crissie! Forgot to ask earlier! :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

lol... earbuds for your belly... for playing music to the baby. 
I don't think it will make the baby smarter or anything like that... but I have read that it can calm the kid down and reduce the amount of kicking you get at night if you play some music before bed... and that they can actually recognize the music after they are born and may find it more soothing since its familiar.


----------



## Merry

That's so cute! I wanna play music to my baby, I've been singing so that s/he can recognize my voice.

Once I get to a computer I'll up load my photo, so hard on an iPhone!


----------



## lisaf

I can't believe how fast time is flying! Its crazy!


----------



## ticktock

Hi everyone!

Just had my '12 week' scan but as the midwife didn't listen to me when booked it, I'm obviously too early so gotta go back next week again lol

Was nice to have another scan though, baby is 4.4cm long and moved around alot which was reassuring. The pic which I'm gonna try put on later is bit scary as baby flipped over and kinda looks abit ghoulish :haha:

Hows everyones ms doing? Mine has kinda come back but only in aves now and then and not been sick which is v good! Am really struggling with tiredness at the moment I really have no life to speak of! Just work and bed!


----------



## Merry

Glad your scan was ok:)

I booked into my anti natal classes today, 8 classes about childbirth, breast feeding and baby raising.

I'm wearing my bump band at work and every body seems to know now that I'm expecting!


----------



## lisaf

lol, nobody noticed my bump band at work here, lol.

Glad you had a good scan! Wow I can't believe how fast time is moving now!


----------



## tinks09

Hi Ticktock, glad the scan all went well - I thought that they were able to do the scan between 10 and 14 weeks now? Ive heard of loads of people on here who went earlier than 12 weeks :shrug:

I have mine on Friday anyway and I will only be 10+6 so hope it isnt too early , it will just be lovely to see them both :) 

Im still having little waves of ms but nothing major - so tired though!! 

The belly buds sound cool, Im always talking to my daughter so they should be able to recognise my voice - they are probably thinking whats all that noise, give it a rest!! :haha:


----------



## ticktock

tinks09 said:


> Hi Ticktock, glad the scan all went well - I thought that they were able to do the scan between 10 and 14 weeks now? Ive heard of loads of people on here who went earlier than 12 weeks :shrug:
> 
> I have mine on Friday anyway and I will only be 10+6 so hope it isnt too early , it will just be lovely to see them both :)
> 
> Im still having little waves of ms but nothing major - so tired though!!
> 
> The belly buds sound cool, Im always talking to my daughter so they should be able to recognise my voice - they are probably thinking whats all that noise, give it a rest!! :haha:

I know, I was hoping it would be ok but she said just a couple of more mm would have helped! Plus they couldn't do the nuchal fold test thingy either. I hope your scan goes well!!


----------



## Crissie

Hi guys

Cograts on your scan ticktock, hope you get another though closer to 6 weeks?

Good luck for yours Tinks, can't wait to see the 'twins' - still can't believe it! :)

Hey Merry are you doing NTC classes?

Lisa, I know!... time really flies but now it must just hurry along till my next scan so I can know if we're having a boy or girl. Can't wait to find out, fingers crossed for a boy! Murphys law it's a girl. Oh well as long as it's healthy.

I got one of those books baby record books and in the front there in a page for a letter from mom and a page for a letter from Dad. I have no idea what to write here! :help:

Anyway, I'm getting huge! I can't figure out if it's fat, bloat or baby. But it's not going down in the mornings anymore and my clothes are really tight. My tum is really round, but not low down. So not sure what's going on. I'm taking a pic on Sat and I'll post a series to show you guys. I got a pic at 5 weeks then one at 10 and this one will be 14 weeks. I'm sure baby shouldnt be showing yet? I heard that if it's your first most woman only start showing (officially baby, not fat or bloat) from about 20 weeks?


----------



## lisaf

I'm not sure what is going on with your bump Crissie, but I noticed the same thing with me today.. my upper belly is sticking out more. I think baby is rearranging things and shoving stuff upward maybe?
I don't want to take a picture, lol.. I don't feel like there is anything showing but because I was fat to begin with, i look like I'm 23 weeks :haha:

OOOH you're a lemon today!!

I'm feeling sicker and sicker and I'm just SOOO Tired of it :(
Mood swings have gotten worse too :( Poor DH! :haha:


----------



## Crissie

Lisa I was just looking at our Tickers and I'm now one day ahead of you? I changed mine to reflect the scan's EDD. I asked the sonographer which date they will use and he said the scan date. Then I asked if this would change at the next scan and he said no because the 12 week scan is the most accurate dating scan cause most babies are around the same size. But that after that babies grow at different rates. So I thought since that's the date the midwife would be working towards then I best just get that date in my head. It's only 3 days difference from my original date. so now I'm due on the 4th may but I was due on the 7th according to my LMP, I have a feeling it will be closer to the 7th but who knows it could be anything from 2 weeks either side.

I got the letter back from the hospital on the combined Nuchal scan and blood test results and apparently I have a 1:13000 chance of a Downs baby what results did you get Merry? They say I test negative i.e. the risk is very low but wonder how it compares to others?

Anyway, hope everyones MS goes away soon!


----------



## Merry

Hi Crissie:) it's good your risk is so low:) Must be a relief for you, mine was 1 in 21,000 chance but once you get into the thousands then it's all low:)

I've booked in for my NCT course as they can fill up really quick, but don't start till Feb. It's a five week course with 8 classes, should be interesting:)

a girl at work has offered to give me a scan on the US we have here, but too scared to do it in case some thing shows up wrong. My curisoity might get the better of me though!

I hope you have a good second scan though it's a pain is nice to see the baby twice:) 

I feel huge nowbut every one else thinks there is nothing there. Guess it's just so different from how I used to be. I'm sure it's the same with you guys:)

I'm so sleepy at the moment, hoping fire works won't go off at all hours over the weekend, I normally love bonfire night but this year might give it a miss in favour if an early night.


----------



## tinks09

Hi everyone, my bump is really showing already - the moms at my daughters playgroup couldn't believe how much Ive popped in 2 weeks!! 

Im about the same size as I was at 5 months with my DD! It started off early as bloating but now its gone lower and firmer -
I think if its still there in the morning Crissie its more baby! :winkwink:
Your results are fine , as long as its in the thousands its low risk.

Going to a bonfire party tonight - should be fun - Im not sure if my daughter will like the fireworks though! 
Really looking forward to seeing them tomorrow :)


----------



## lisaf

Crissie - Those downs results are awesome!
Just convert it to a percentage and it kind of puts it in perspective.
Even a 'high' risk of 1:200 is only 0.5% 
The standard risk for a woman under 35 is 1:1000 (meaning if no tests are done and you just wait and see how many babies have a trisomy defect)

I WAS wondering how you jumped a day ahead of me! :haha: Here, they don't change your due date unless its 5 days off from your LMP date.
My LMP EDD is actually May 4th... my ticker DD of May 5th was based on fertility friend's pick for my ovulation date. I measured 4 days ahead on my 12 week scan.. so that would make me May 1st.
I'm starting to use May 4th since all my doctors stuff will go by my LMP here and thats what I'm telling people... but I'm keeping May 5th in mind... I don't want to jump ahead because it will just make me more anxious if/when I'm overdue, you know? 

My friend had an EDD of Sept 14th, then they changed it to Sept 8th... her hospital wouldn't recognize the Sept 8th date so they wouldn't induce her until Sept 15th which totally upset her. (she's also the one who had the membrane sweep, went into labor on Sept 6th and I think she pushed it and did it all too early to be honest) 
I just don't want to get my heart set on an earlier date... 
so i'm sort of doing the thing where you set your clock ahead so you're never late anywhere, lol!


----------



## Merry

My EDD from the hospital is 2 days before the date I calculated but haven't changed my ticker as I think my date is more accurate:) 

My mum is coming for the weekend, the first time since I shared the news with her. I think a lot of crazy parenting advice is heading my way. She tells me I'm nor very maternal for a pregnant woman, not really sure what that means but does any one feel maternal?


----------



## Crissie

I thought I'd change my ticker cause everything from now on it going to be calculated on my scan date. Although I'm not expecting to have this little blob till at least the 7th (which was my original LMP), unless for some reason he/she is early. I definitely don't want to be induced! I heard that is often more painful than going into labor naturally. They say that if you are 2 weeks over due they recommend it as it's not good for baby cause the amniotic fluid reduces. So I think if I have to be induced I will only allow it 2 weeks after my original LMP date. (if the baby is not under stress that is...) My 20 week scan is booked for 20+1 according to my scan EED. 

Anyway aren't we due some scan pics from everyone! Common...

Merry I'm not feeling very maternal at all I think I have baby jitters, I'm feeling nervous about baby arriving, things will change :( not sure how but it ain't going to be the same anymore. But then again I can't wait to feel blob move and know if it's a girl or boy! :shrug: Anyway with the sever MS you suffered I couldn't imagine feeling anything but sick!:haha: Good luck for the visit. 

If I was offered a free scan I'd go for it - you so lucky. Will she able to tell if it's a girl or boy yet? 

Anyway I'm doing the NCT classes, they're too expensive, in my area they are over £300 for the whole set. I'd love to do them if I could, also cause you get to meet other moms in your area that are expecting around the same time as you and you often meet up after the babies are born for tea and stuff. I've just signed up for the classes the hospital offers for free, but it's only two nights (2 hours each) for Moms & Dads. But that will only be closer to my due date.


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls. Just had my first prenatal appointment with my regular OB. She got another scan for me.
The first words out of her mouth were 'big baby' :dohh: 
Though I'm 14 weeks and I think she usually does scans much earlier than that so thats all I think it is :haha: Or so I keep telling myself.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/008.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/006.jpg

I asked her if she could get a hint at the sex and she poked around a bit and said she had a guess but didn't want to tell me because she didn't want to be wrong.
Of course now I'm thinking she would only have a guess this early if it was a boy.. which DH is teasing me about horribly but I want it to be a girl so bad, lol.


----------



## tinks09

Hi guys, well the scan was awesome, we are still on a high! :happydance: 

They were both wriggling about and kicking a lot, you can see on the picture the one is actually kicking the other one and woke them up!! 

They werent able to do the nuchal test so I have to book in for another one next week (think it was because the sonographer was only qualified to do the dating scan). I also have an appointment with the Consultant on Thursday and they have booked me in for 16 and 18 wk scans as they will be done by the consultant. So its all go round here - I feel a lot happier now everything is in motion. 

They are mono-di twins which means they are identical and will share a placenta but have their own amniotic water. They're both measuring at 11 weeks so were really pleased. It was the most amazing experience and were feeling really overwhelmed - my DH even got a bit teary last night talking about it! :cry: So sweet! 

Lisa - I bet you cant wait to find out - do you know when they can tell for sure ? Im hoping we will find out at the 16 week scan
 



Attached Files:







twins 11 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lisaf

Wow!!! Love the scan picture! I can't believe there are 2 of them!!!!! Crazy!!

I don't think they are good at seeing the gender at 16 weeks... its possible but they don't normally tell you here until you are 18-20 weeks.


----------



## Crissie

What wonderful Scans guys. Lisa wow he/she is big! they zoomed in to a close up hey! 

And Tinks they are too cute! And so nice that they're identical. Are you going to find out the sex?

ok, here are the bloat/fat/bump pics, let me know what you think...

5 Weeks
https://i56.tinypic.com/117eqdi.jpg

10 Weeks
https://i56.tinypic.com/531q34.jpg

And now...14 Weeks!
https://i54.tinypic.com/2q0vfgj.jpg


----------



## lisaf

wow!! That is definitely a bump forming!! Right now I just feel like baby is pushing all my fat upwards and outwards... my upper belly is sticking out more than before, lol... but there's not baby behind it yet! :rofl:


----------



## ticktock

Hey all glad you're all doing well! love the bump and scan pics everyone

Had my proper 12 weeks scan today, all is ok and even got put forward a few days! My mum came with me which she really enjoyed. Have broken the news on fb at last lol is sooo nice to be able to tell everyone!

But my ms has come back , being sick and feeling sick all day. Is worse now than ever been, how does that work?!


----------



## lisaf

Mine got worse around then ticktock... I THINK its getting better now, but am afraid of jinxing it.
Most women are totally done with it by 16 weeks though... I just put that deadline into my head.


----------



## tinks09

Hi guys went for the nuchal scan yesterday , it went fine, one of the twins was being a bit naughty and moving around but they managed to get the measurements and they came back low risk so Im really pleased.

I also met my Consultant, she was really nice and said there wont necessarily be any problems but they will keep a close eye on me.I will be scanned every 2 weeks until 26 weeks and then regularly depending on how the twins are doing. We also spoke about an elective csection at 37 weeks so that will put me around the start of the may.

I was there for 3 hours in all!! I think I need to start getting ready for all this time at the hospital!

Crissie - that bump looks like its coming on well! I will try and post some pics soon, Im growing really fast - Ive put on 10 pounds already! 

Ticktock - sorry to hear your ms is back - I also thought mine was ending but its still hanging around - not really feeling any worse though - hope yours goes away soon!


----------



## lisaf

Glad you had a good scan tinks!!

How's everyone else doing? We're so quiet in here these days!!


----------



## Merry

Hey ya, my ms is now just moments of feeling sick but no actual sickness:)

I went to a baby fayre and it was so funny, some really odd things for sale. A company that will take your placenta, freeze dry it and putbit in capsules for you to eat. How gross is that! Another offered to freeze your babys stem cells. There where a lotbof baby massage, baby sign etc classes, but most start 6 months to 1 year and I'll be back at work at 9 months so won't be able to go to them. 

We got our travel system yesterday, was very exciting:) Got the Graco tour Sport one from babies R us. We have built it and I really like it:)

what you guys been up to? Any good purchases:)


----------



## lisaf

Lol, no good purchases unless you count buying a new dog bed and a ladder? :haha:
Waiting to find out the sex and see what freebies I get before spending too much money.
Trying to get the house organized but DH is lazy :(


----------



## Crissie

Hi everyone!

Sorry I've been scarce, been really busy at work and our dishwasher is broken :cry: When you have been used to a dishwasher it's the worst! We still use the same amount of dishes (you tend to use more when you have a dishwasher) so every night Ive spent at least an hour washing up :(

But today is our 9th wedding anniversary! So we're going to the Mango Tree (Thai) for dinner tonight - YAY. 

And I had my 16 week antenatal appointment this morning, got to hear baby blob's heart beat and all is well. :thumbup:

So.... purchases, where do I start lol :wacko: we have been stocking up on things slowly but surely... I have only been buying things on sale. Got our pram (Maclaren XLR), and we got a travel cot for £27!, the Braun Thermoscan in-ear digital thermometer with filters, the Anglecare sound-only baby monitor, Avent new born bottle starter pack and the Tommee Tippee Sangenic Nappy Disposal Bin with refill bag cartridges. Been busy buying up a storm. I already know which cot and change table I want and the car seat to match our pram. Then hopefully we get our passports back from home office and we can go to my Sister in France for Christmas, she's giving us a load of baby things too. And if we find out we're having a boy it will be even better cause I'll have a load of clothes from her too!

How is everyone else doing? :kiss:


----------



## lisaf

I'm doing fine! VERY impatient to feel movement though!! LOL!


----------



## Crissie

ME TOOO!!!!! I keep prodding my bump telling blob to - wake up! :haha: And DH says I'm going to give 'him' brain damage!


----------



## lisaf

Aw, we're so quiet in here these days, lol!!!

Still nothing to report... no bump growth, no movement. GRRRRR


----------



## Merry

Hey guys, I was so bad with ms yesterday:( Just wish it would go away.

I think every stomach gurgle could be movement but not def. Movement:( I'm going to get a sleep aid pillow at the weekend:) Love pillows.

My good friend gave me a huge bag of maternity clothes, so have lots of things to wear as bump grows. Got me appointment on 25th, so hope I get to hear the hb:)


----------



## lisaf

I got to hear the hb today! :)
Feel SO guilty because I told DH it was a boring appt and they wouldn't do anything... he didn't want to miss any of this stuff and now he missed the first time I heard the heartbeat :dohh:
I'm kind of scared to tell him because I don't want to upset him.


----------



## Crissie

Oh no! But don't they let you hear the heart beat at the scans? We heard the heart beat for the first time at our 12 week scan.

I'm sure you'll hear it again at the next appointment. He'll understand. 

How are you otherwise? I was lying in bed on Sun morning and I was sure I felt a rolling sensation! But now I'm doubting myself cause I haven't felt anything since :( the wait is killing me! :dohh: 

I have a trip to Salzburg Wed-Fri for work. Going to do a Site visit for our global conference in April next year which I haven't told them yet that I'll be 36 weeks pregnant then and most probably won't be able to fly. :haha: 

How is the weather in Santa Barbara? We're into winter here in London and it's permanently dark, I hate this season. Wish we could take another road trip in the US! We did it July last year and it was amazing, the best holiday we've had. We actually stopped in Santa Barbara on the way to Pismo. We drove Highway 1 to San Francisco. It's gorgeous there!


----------



## lisaf

Well I think I felt movement on Saturday, but like you, I'm doubting myself because I haven't felt it since, hehe! :dohh:

The weather here is good, we've had some rain but its still sunny most days. I hate how its dark by the time I leave work... but I guess I shouldn't complain because its still sunny/bright during the day :haha:

None of my ultrasounds have had audio. They just don't make that part of the equipment... the theory being that you can see the heartbeat, why would you need to hear it I guess?

Its so amazingly beautiful here I forget and am so used to it!
I wish I traveled more, I just get too stressed out with the packing and anxious to get home and relax after a trip before returning to work etc. Oh yeah, and its expensive :haha:


----------



## Merry

I some times think I feel the baby but am not sure:( Had a day off sick yesterday due to bad ms, bit better today. Can't wait till it goes! I'm hoping the baby is ok with all my sickness. Will be relieved when I hear the hb! 

I long to see the sun, though snow is expected for Saturday which could be pretty!


----------



## lisaf

I can't believe you're still strugging with MS! Thats just unfair! :( People keep telling me I have it bad, when I know there are people like you who have it much much worse.

I felt more of that sensation yesterday. I didn't eat my lunch on time, but within 5 minutes of eating, I felt that bubbling feeling, so baby must have been happy to get some food :haha:


----------



## Merry

Getting to hear the heartbeat was great:) so relieved to know the little one is doing well:) 
I think my ms is one of the worst I know of, typical! My body just doesn't seem to cope well with hormones but today is a better day:)

No recent baby movements but hoping to feel some soon.

It's so cold here at the moment maybe the baby is hunkering down to keep warm:)


----------



## tinks09

Hey guys, how is everyone?

Ive been really busy getting ready for Christmas and doing some jobs around the house, I know I probably wont feel like it next year as I start to get bigger! 

Ive had to dig out my maternity clothes as nothing fits! It was so nice though to pull on them comfy elasticated waists- aaah bliss! O:)I also bought a couple of maternity coats as its so cold here at the moment:cold: Ive put on 13 pounds now and Ive read that I should be gaining 1-2 pounds a week in 2nd trimester so Im preparing myself for it! 

Im having a relaxing day today as I had a tiny bit of brown spotting this morning - called the MW and she said its quite common and just to relax and not do anything strenuous - if it gets any worse then they will send me to the hospital. It has stopped now so fxed that was it, it is quite worrying even though its common.

Ive definitely felt a couple of kicks now, more on my left side as I think the one baby is nearer the front. I have been feeling movements for the past couple of the weeks but wasnt convinced but now they have turned into kicks theres no mistaking them!

Lisa Im so jealous that youre having sunny days - its so cold here! Does the weather get really bad in your winter?


----------



## lisaf

Ok... you guys will laugh, but it gets down to 30F here at night (thats like -1C). Its usually between 50-60F during the day, but thats way too cold for me!
Before you think I'm getting off easy with no snow and these temps... keep in mind my house is NOT built for any kind of extreme weather. I have NO insulation at ALL (no exaggeration!) I have old windows that do nothing to block the draft really, and even have 2 windows that aren't even solid panes of glass but are like glass shutters with these crappy rubber seals that, again, do nothing to keep out the draft!
I do not have central heat, but have one wall heater in my house that has 2 modes... on and off, so no thermostat and use space heaters in the bedrooms etc.

Its cold here now even though the sun is out, and my office at work is freezing because they haven't figured out how to program the heater yet! grrr! Lol!

I've been having some big joint issues over here. In addition to the pelvis aching very uncomfortably when standing after a sit, I did something to my hip the other night that has left me with sharp, shooting pains if I move wrong :(
Hoping the hip thing goes away and that the pelvis thing gets better...


----------



## tinks09

Oh Lisa I sympathise with you , I couldnt live without the central heating! 

I had some more spotting yesterday morning so my MW booked me for a scan tomorrow -I will be relieved to see them - the spotting was only when I wiped and was brown so Im trying to keep calm still. Havent had any more since so hopefully it will stop now. 

Ive also been having hip pain and sharp pains in my lower pelvis - dont know whether Im noticing them more today with the spotting as Im convincing myself that there worse than normal! :dohh: Oh tomorrow couldnt come sooner ! will let you know how it goes


----------



## lisaf

Aw tink thats too bad!
I had some light spotting around 12 weeks and again at 14 weeks. Both were when I wiped, and TMI but they were when I was straining to go poo... I think it was definitely related to the pooing thing for me.. haven't had any since and I got easy on the toilet now:blush:

Tink, you are the FIRST girl I know to mention the same pelvic/hip thing that I'm getting. Mine started with some minor pelvis aches around 16 weeks... mentioned it to the nurse at my 'education' appointment and she said it was normal. Well it got worse, was quite uncomfortable/painful this weekend. 
AND, I'm now getting a VERY sharp shooting pain in my hip that goes down my leg.. only on my left side though.
I'm going to try to bear with it until my next appointment in a week and a half, but I'm NOT letting them brush it off as 'normal' this time.
FYI... I don't think the pain/discomfort I'm feeling has anything to do with the health of my pregnancy... from what i've read its more of something that is just a pain/discomfort thing for me... there is physical therapy and a support belt thingie they can give you etc... so I'm going to push for SOME kind of help!


----------



## Crissie

Hi Gals 

Tinks sorry to hear about the spotting, I'm sure everything is fine though. Let us know how the scan goes.

Hey Lisa, when we lived in South Africa it would also get to below freezing but houses there don't have central heating. It was freezing! I think London feels warmer because of the fact that indoors it's not bad at all. But then again we don't get much sunshine so catch 22!

Anyway update from my side, I've been getting breathless alot lately and had headaches caused by low blood pressure so went to the doc and had some bloods done. They were fine apart from an inflammation marker? Doc said this should be around 20 and it's 42. So he said that just to be safe he wants to organize that test where they take an ultrasound of your heart. He said that the extreme shortness of breath is not normal this early in the pregnancy and he would rather just check it out. Said that there is a condition that some woman suffer from during pregnancy where the pregnancy puts strain on the heart and if I have this I will need to be closely monitored. But he said that the tests could all come back fine, but better to make sure. So I need to wait for the call from the hospital or doc for the appointment.

But now I have another cold, started yesterday :( And the snow here is not helping - miserable outside.

Anyway hope your aches and pains get better soon ladies.


----------



## lisaf

Crissie - sorry to hear you've got this worry added to your plate right now. :(
I have heard that our hearts beat faster in general while pregnant, and I always heard shortness of breath was common regardless of what stage you are on. BUT, I'm very glad to hear your doctor is checking you out because its better to rule things out than assume its all normal. I hope its all ok!

I do think we'd be much worse off here if we didn't get the sun to warm things up again. There are newer houses that they insulate well because of energy efficiency requirements... I'm SO jealous, lol. I hate living in an old house :(
Its funny but we had a record high temp here back in the 1800s.. it was one of those desert wind things (it was measured by a government/scientific boat that was in the harbor when this happened so its legit). The wind blew in and the temp went up to 133F!!! Well lots of animals died from that (this lasted for 1 afternoon I think) but the people were ok because they all lived in adobe-style houses back then. When I read about it, I know we'd be SCREWED if it happened again because we don't build as well, lol!!!


----------



## ticktock

Hi all!!

Have been missing in action as have had horrible cold (still have it lol) and general laziness in doing anything. Had my 16 week apt with mw, she found hb pretty much straight away but baby kept moving and she kept losing it, she said s/hes a naughty one! And heres me telling bubs not to listen to the naughty little buggers at the nursery I work at :haha:

But apart from nightmare constipation,gross I know, which resulted in tummy aches which resulted in me panicking as usual, everything is all good. I'm taking fybogel but isn't helping much, any suggestions?

Tinks hope your scan went ok, I've had teeny amount of spotting too but mw said not to worry as so sporadic and seems usual for me. anyway, hope you're ok.

Lisa, chrissie and merry, am jealous you're all further along than me, have seen you mention a few health issues so hope you are coping and looking after yourselves. 
Lisa, is it like a trapped nerve you have? I have sciatica in my back and thats how it feels except in a different place. But its v painful, so I hope they can do something for you.

Am chuffed that my MIL has managed to get a second hand mamas and papas pram for me thats pretty much unused. It looks like an old fashioned pram which is what I really wanted. Unfortunately its between £600 and £700 in the shop but she got it for 30 quid!! Bargain! The top comes off to be used as a kind of carrycot for sleeping in and she got all the raincovers too. 

We haven't actually brought anything oursleves yet, we have such a small flat we're waiting til we're a bit more organized spacewise. How much have you all bought?


----------



## lisaf

Well I bought my stroller!!! Very excited about it! And I have my travel crib. But almost nothing else! We have plenty of space but its all so cluttered we have to go through and clean/organize it all before we get too much baby stuff in here. Come to think of it, we better get some stuff started this weekend! 
We're getting a bunch of stuff for free at christmas and will need room for it.

My hip thing feels like a nerve issue, the pelvis thing is something else entirely. Both of the pains come and go... some days are bad and some are better.

However, I think I've noticed the pelvic pain moving forward more, so it might just be baby's weight... it started on my pelvis around the vagina opening (I think it did anyway)... now its much more forward... so maybe once my belly pops a bit, the pressure will be off my pelvis... at least until the 3rd trimester :rofl:

tick - I had some very minor spotting and haven't been too worried about it... only a couple of times though. 
That pram sounds wonderful and a total steal!!! I'm pretty jealous, lol!!!! I love mine, but it cost quite a bit of money and I don't have the basinette attachment!


----------



## tinks09

Hi gals, sorry I took so long to write back - the scan went fine- they were really pleased with their growth and said they are nearly symmetrical so they are doing great. I asked about the sex and they said the one looks like a girl so as there identical that would mean two girlies! :pink::pink:They did say not to run out buying pink yet though so will get them to check again at my scan next week.

The spotting is still happening but not every day and its only such a little bit in the morning usually that I think its probably harmless - Im wondering if its due to growing so fast as Im getting loads of stretching pains mainly in the evening, in my hips,groin, back everywhere!

Ticktock - what a great bargain!:thumbup: Its good to get a pushchair so cheap as thats your main purchase really. I had a bugaboo for Skye which Im planning to put on ebay in the new year and I will put the cash towards a twin pushchair. She is just in a stroller at the moment as they are easy to get out of the car.

If it is girls then I will be able to use her maxicosi car seat (pink) and just buy a matching one. Things like the steriliser, bath etc can all be used again and I have loads of vests and babygrows - I havent bought anything yet but will need to get started after new year - I will probably buy some clothes in the January sales - two of everything! 

Crisssie - sorry to hear youre having problems with that but its great your doctor is being so thorough and its better to be safe than sorry. Hope the tests go ok.

Lisa - Im not sure where all these aches and pains are coming from! Like you they seem to come on and off. Im going to an Osteopath next week so I will let you know if she has any ideas about reducing them. I have heard of the support belts and think I may need one as Im only 5ft3 and quite petite - Ive put on a stone already! 

Hope youre all doing ok and that these aches and pains magically disappear for us all!!:winkwink:
OMG I cant believe Im an orange!! It seemed so far away before!! :haha:


----------



## Merry

Hey ladies, sorry to hear about your aches, pains and spottings. Hope that they get cleared up soon. Glad the scan went well, twin girls would be lovely! Crissie I hope your heart is ok, I've been a bit breathless but nothing major. My ms is lessening now, thank God. Feeling a bit sick in the mornings but no actual throwing up:) did have a cold over the weekend but feeling better now. 

My sister-in-law has offered me lots of her babies old things so that's good. We have out travel system and will be getting our cot over the next few weeks:) I have felt the baby move a bit and I love the feeling, can't wait till the husband can feel it too!


----------



## lisaf

I'm still waiting to feel movement that is definitely movement :dohh:

Tick- Glad to hear you had a good scan, the spotting must suck though! :(
Do you know what kind of twin chair you want yet?

AFM - pain is progressively getting worse with some respites in between. I just don't understand why my body is protesting so much! :( I haven't gained more than a pound or two and I'm not showing yet, so my body really isn't being pulled funny yet. I'm not sure how a support belt would help me - I'm also not sure they'd have my size :dohh: Since i am NOT petite! :haha:
I was waddling like a penquin yesterday... and I'm really hating that I don't have a bump because I got dirty looks when I took forever to cross the street yesterday and of course they have no idea why, just probably think I'm fat and lazy, lol!

Merry - glad to hear the ms is fading! :hugs: I can't believe you've had it for so long!!!


----------



## Crissie

Hi guys

I have been so ill!:( This cold is driving me nuts.

Anyway I still haven't felt any movement :cry: not even little stuff. I hope everything is still ok in there. I have my 20 week scan next week Thursday and I can't wait, I'm so impatient. Do you think I could have an Anterior Placenta and this could be the reason for not feeling anything yet? I'm a little worried...

Anyway Lisa hope your pain improves. It must be your body responding to all the hormones, everything relaxing and stretching... The joys... but def ask at your next app!

Merry, glad to hear the MS is improving. You so lucky to be feeling baby! :)

Ticktock, I so know what you are going through on the cold front, it's awful not to be able to take decongestants etc isn't it!? Sucks... I also had major constipation and I found if you stay away from stodge like white bread etc and eat loads of fruit and veg regularly (like everyday) and drink loads of water, it got better. 

Tinks it's so exciting! 2 of everything, how does your DH feel, is he excited? Was he hoping for boys?

Anyway I still haven't been contacted about my heart/breathlessness by the doc. Just waiting. But I've been so busy trying to fight off this cold I can't tell if I can't breathe cause my nose is so blocked or if there is anything else wrong :)

Chat soon

C


----------



## ticktock

I'm sure everything is fine Chrissie, I think movement is harder to spot for first time mums, I haven't had anything either.

Unfortunately my ms has returned this week, just being sick in the mornings and gradually feeling better throughout the day. I've still got no appetite and have only put on 3 pounds so far. The ms stopped about 2 and a half weeks ago so am not enjoying having it back again ugh

Any news on the pain front Lisa? Hope you been coping with it ok.

An twin girls would be lovely, although I am biased being one myself :haha: whens your next scan Tink?


----------



## lisaf

Sorry you've been sick Crissie. I guess with all the stuff I have to complain about, I'm lucky that I haven't caught any colds etc yet!

Pain is still bad! :( I can minimize the pelvic pain by doing the stuff everyone tells me to about keeping my knees together. But NOTHING is helping the hip pain... it gets better if I don't move at all... but as I start to move around it comes back, gets worse etc. I'm limping around the office.

I'm not feeling ANYTHING yet either!!! It actually helped a LOT to hear you have the same worries Crissie! I thought I was feeling something at 17 weeks, but if it was movement, it should have gotten more regular/obvious, not disappeared!! I can't help but worry even though everything is probably fine.
My scan is next Wednesday.. so I feel like we're totally in the same boat on this! :hugs:

I'm still not showing at all or gaining weight. I know thats kind of a good thing, but makes me more paranoid :dohh:

Tick - I thought my ms was finally gone... then opened my front door, got greeted by a horrible skunk stench, and threw up on my front doorstep :haha: I'm not sure it will go away completely for me! :(


----------



## Merry

I'm fairly sure the movements I've had are the baby as they feel different to gas and the like, they only happen every so often but are quite faint.

I'm sorry your pain is worse Lisa, it is hopefully just your insides making room for the baby. I've had a few pains by my hips but they go away quite quickly. Everyone at work has colds, I've just got rid of one and don't want another.

My scan is on 23rd, can't wait to see my baby again.


----------



## lisaf

are you finding out the sex then Merry?


----------



## Crissie

Awww you so lucky Merry! I also want to feel babe moving... Sometimes I think I feel something but then it's just gas :haha:

Lisa when is your scan next week? Mines on Thursday - can't wait to find out the sex and if Blobie/Blobina is ok :)

We have our Annual office Christmas party this evening and I'm not looking forward to it! I organize it every year and it's a very formal affair. So I have to be on call all night till the very end and I just managed to squeeze into a dress I wore a few years back - but I look like a sausage. :haha: I didn't want to have to spend any money when I probably won't wear it again. But the dress I'm wearing is a strapless dress to the knee and I'm going to freeze my ass off! :dohh: Hope I don't get another cold. I'm just starting to get over this one...

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## lisaf

Crissie - my scan is next Wednesday!!! :)

I wish my work would do a Christmas party this year... it looks like we're not going to have it because one of our investors will be in town and he would frown on it (he's very very ... um... tight with money, lol... might be a cultural thing since he's from another country)
Its not called off for sure, but the person planning it was told to not make any definite plans yet :dohh: umm... getting a bit late for that, don't you think? :haha:

Glad I'm not the only one not feeling movements!! :thumbup: Well, it would be nice if we both could feel it... but at least I'm not alone!
I keep 'thinking' I feel it but then go 'nah, that can't be it' ... i figure when its real, I'll have no doubt about it!


----------



## Crissie

Lisa sounds like your Christmas party isn&#8217;t going to happen at that rate!

Ours went well on Friday but by 11pm I was finished. My feet were aching from my Heels and I organized a chocolate fountain as an extra and pigged out (my dress also ate quite a bit :haha:). I left early even thought as the organizer I should technically stay till the end but I just couldn&#8217;t anymore. It was only an hour before it ended though. Had to tube home and would have taken the bus from the station but ended up getting a taxi. I couldn't sleep I was over tired and when I woke up I felt like I had a hangover! lol

Anyway last night we made 'Gu' Chocolate soufflés for desert (it was super sweet and rich) and about 20min after that I could swear I felt 2 little taps from the inside. But again I doubt myself as I've been a bit constipated (TMI :blush:) so could have been wind...? :shrug: If it was Blobie, I hope he/she kicks a little harder next time so I know it's him/her! :winkwink: 

I finally went shopping for maternity clothes over the weekend as I just couldn&#8217;t take being uncomfortable anymore. So I got 2 pairs of jeans, 2 pairs of Work trousers, 2 tops, 2 cardigans, 2 pairs of leggings and a dress for only £128! from New Look. I went to loads of store and the clothes at New Look fit me best. Obviously they are not the most stylish, somehow they think pregnant woman should dress in frumpy old clothes but hey they are comfy and fit! 

Only 3 more sleeps till my scan! Whoohoo :wohoo:. Lisa only 2 more for you - lucky! Merry when is yours?


----------



## lisaf

Yay!!! my scan is SO soon!!!!
Time is FLYING!!
I had a regular doctor's appointment this morning... everything is great, heartbeat, uterus is up to my belly button now. They're so happy with my minimal weight gain.. haven't put on any since my last appointment 4 weeks ago.

I was also surprised at how high up the baby's hb was location-wise... compared to being RIGHT at/above my pubic bone les than 4 weeks ago, this time it was halfway up to my belly button!

So here was the scary part about time flying by... I scheduled my next 2 appointments... for 4 weeks from now and 8 weeks from now... and after that? I see them every 2 weeks!!!!! OMG!!! 

I should probably get a pair of dress pants for maternity wear, but I'm just so comfy in the jeans, lol! I still have to wear my bella band to keep them up though! But my regular jeans were just digging in too much!

We ARE going to get our christmas party/lunch, lol... so thats good news.

I keep THINKING I'm feeling movement, but still doubting it! :(
I had some AMAZING cupcakes last night, lol.... the best one was called a Waffleicious... cinnamon flavoring in the cake, maple flavoring in the icing... OMG... just perfection!


----------



## Crissie

Hey Lisa did you ask the doc about movement and when you would feel some full blown? 

I thinking I have an anterior placenta - that MUST be the reason why! Which would suck! :( 

Anyway I can't wait to find out what everyone is having. Lisa do you have a feeling for what yours is? 

I love cupcakes! Wish you could email me one...

What do you guys think of this bedding set for the cot? - https://www.kiddies-kingdom.com/ProductsDetails.aspx?item_id=3254&pID=74#

I can't seem to find one I really like...


----------



## lisaf

ooooh, I'm about 90% certain I just felt a kick! A full karate kick to the front!
I don't know what else it could have been... now I'm just bummed I wasn't paying full attention :rofl: I was typing on here and was in the middle of a sentence and went 'whoah, what was that?!'

The doctor had said I was right on the cusp of feeling movement, lol! I got all bummed reading one of my pregnancy books last night when it kept mentioning feeling movement starting at 16 weeks :dohh: It did say by 22 weeks you should feel it even with an anterior placenta.

I had a dream last night that my doctor told me it was a girl and I had to decide if I was going to tell my husband I found out before he did, or if I was going to pretend and act surprised at our ultrasound tomorrow :haha: We'll get to see if I'm right soon!

I like the design on that bedding Crissie - Thing is though, I don't really like any of the bedding sets you guys have in the UK :haha: Its so weird to me how different your choices are... most of yours are white or pastel with a little design... we have tons that are full-blown, strong colors which are my preference.
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3255972
This is one of my favorites right now... we're thinking of doing a Dr. Seuss theme or at least Dr. Seuss-inspired stuff :)


----------



## Crissie

Ha, I also felt a jab on the way home last night. I think it was baby, it was really low down.

So can't wait to feel something regularly. Lisa you are probably fast asleep now :sleep: but good luck for the scan tomorrow and please send us an update when you find out, I can't wait to know. What do you think it is? girl or boy?

I love your bedding choice! Youre so right, in the UK it is very bland. But all the bright colors are normally Pink or Blue and I want to try to keep the bedding neutral so that if we have another I can use it again. Yours is neutral and bright, wish we found stuff like that here.

Just one more sleep for me. I hope baby co-operates! How disappointing would it be if they are unable to see anything! And in the UK they're not thrilled about telling you. We have signs up in the hospital saying that the 20 week scan's primary purpose is not to tell you the sex. And if you want to know you should ask the Sonographer upfront and they will see if they are able to tell whilst doing the scan. I'll be so annoyed if I don't find out :( I'll so book a private scan ASAP! 

Anyway really exciting week, Merry please let us know how your scan goes.


----------



## lisaf

Well, its a boy!


----------



## Merry

Yeah for a boy!!! So happy for you. Good that your feeling movements too:) I feel them every so often but not every day like I would want. I'm scared of Dr. Suess! So wouldn't get that bedding, I have cat in the hat and gringe nightmares! I'm going for jungle theme:)

Good luck at your scan Crissie, let us know the sex:) 

My scan is on the 23rd, will find out the sex as a Christmas present. 

I went to a maternity store, mammas and poppas and they didn't believe that I was pregnant when I was trying on jeans as my bump is small. They where a bit rude!

I got a Christmas party top frob new look, sone of their stuff is quite nice.


----------



## Crissie

Yay a boy congratulations Lisa! Was he cute? Send us a pic!

I'm definitly feeling jabs! Hooray - finally!

Hey Merry, mamas and papas have such nice stuff! My hubby won't let me shop there though :( - he says they're too expensive. You lucky your bump is still small, I'm feeling paniced cause I'm worried that I a few weeeks I won't be able to put my socks on!

My scan is in 8 hours.... :) ! I can't sleep, so excited.


----------



## lisaf

Lol... well I was disappointed in the scan to be honest! I started a whole thread about it in the 2nd trimester.
To be honest.. the doc didn't seem very confident to me. He has a great track record, but the picture he printed for us was just not convincing to me! :dohh: 
I'm getting a private scan on Sunday just to be extra sure the doc got it right ;)

not the best pics to be honest! :(


----------



## Crissie

It's a BOY! Yay! 

And I do have an anterior placenta. Boo. 

Lisa sorry to hear you weren't happy with your scan, hope your private scan goes better! Let us know if it is in fact a boy.


----------



## lisaf

Oh I'm reasonably sure it IS a boy... the doc has a great track record... just that if I'm going to turn down stacks and stacks of lovely hand-me-down girl clothes... I do NOT want to be surprised by a girl upon delivery! :)
If I could at least see the penis myself on the scan, I'd feel better.. otherwise.. 2 expert opinions will be enough to placate me!

My disappointment in the scan was from several factors... I thought it was a long scan but it took less than 5 minutes! (I got a DVD of the thing and was surprised to see it was so short!) The image quality wasn't great .. etc etc...

Congrats on the boy!!! :)

I swear... EVERYONE is having boys!! There's going to be some serious competition when it comes to the dating age!! ;)


----------



## Crissie

Hi Everyone!

Only three more days to Christmas! 

Lisa how did your scan go on Sunday? Definitely a boy? How are you feeling? And have you been feeling more kicking? 

Blob has been kicking up a storm in my tummy. They're still soft, and it's so cute, I love it! I can't wait for them to be hard enough for DH to feel them too. I keep telling him to feel but he's not very interested. Not sure why. If it were me I would be dying to feel him... I was :)

Merry good luck for your scan tomorrow, are you excited? Please let us know how it goes and what you're having!

Has anyone else been getting uncomfortable in bed? I actually went and bought a maternity pillow to help me sleep cause I keep waking up through the night with back ache and hip ache :(

Anyway hope you are all doing well, haven&#8217;t heard from Ticktock and Tinks in a while

P.S. Thought I'd update you on the growing bump...

https://i56.tinypic.com/2dvmrtt.jpg


----------



## lisaf

Sorry! Forgot to update... without a doubt this is a boy!!! :haha: I feel SO much better about it now and knowing for sure is a huge help!

I'm pretty sure I'm feeling more kicks, but they're just not what I expected them to feel like if that makes sense? More like a rumbly tummy or gas than what I thought a kick would be. I mean its definitely NOT gas, but its still similar.

VERY jealous of your bump, lol!!! 

Well I've got a lot to do today and need to get my butt in gear.. just can't stop commenting on some threads that are irritating me :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Crissie

Hey guys!

MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR, have a great weekend!

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

back at you!! :) Hope you're all having a good holiday. I'm not on much right now since I'm visiting family


----------



## ticktock

hi all, hope you're all enjoying the hols!
Wow 2 boys!!! congrats, have you gone and brough loads of stuff now lol
we're staying team yellow and have only just started buying a few bits in the sales.

Was wondering if you had developed any allergies or anything? I had awful hives all over my body last week which doc was sure was an allergic reaction but have no idea what too! Also yesterday had alot of milk and cheese and tmi have had upset tummy and woke in the night with awful pains. After I'd convinced myself of the worse scenario ever lol I'm pretty sure it was wind and er poopy cramps so wondering if all the dairy did me in?

Anyway, have felt baby move lots recently, even oh has felt tiny nudges when the little monster cooperates! So I'm sure is all ok but the pains did scare me alot but then everything feels ten times worse in the middle of the night!

How are your pains Lisa, did you get any answers? I sometimes get pains down there, inda shooting or like I've been kicked right in my lady parts ouch


----------



## lisaf

I am feeling movement for sure now, and felt one kick with my hand. BUT DH has yet to feel anything :dohh:


My pains are probably spd-related... but they've gotten LOADS better! I sleep with a pillow between my legs, I keep my knees together whenever possible.
But the biggest help is that I sit on a pillow at work now. I don't know if baby has moved up & forward more or if its just the pillow... but basically I had so much pressure on my pelvis when I was sitting it was basically bruising the bones. (it never hurt when I sat, only when I stood up after).
Now I get a few minor pains when I take sideways steps but nothing like it was before.
I'm sooooo relieved!


----------



## Merry

Sorry for not posting but have been away at families and stuff.

Congrats on having a boy Crissie:) So exciting:) My scan wasn't great, the baby was in an odd position so the sinographer couldn't see much. We were there hours and they woman was going on about not being able to tell if the heart was ok. Really freaked me out! In the end every thing was ok but we couldn't figure out the sex. So having a green nursery which dh started at the weekend. 

I'm feeling a bit better so went swimming today, really tired me out but was fun:) I can feel the baby move a lot, dh has also felt the baby kick. My bump is getting big now:) so got a few maternity clothes in the sale but they aren't the prettiest things:( 

Hope you guys had a nice Christmas and New Year:)


----------



## lisaf

we are FAR too quiet in this thread! ;)


----------



## Crissie

Hi everyone, hope you all had a great New Years and Christmas.

Ticktock sorry to hear about the Hives and the upset tummy. Mmm cheese - my down fall...

Merry, I don't know how you could take the suspense of not knowing! Can't that friend of your at work do a quick gender scan?

Anyway we got our planning approval for our extension to our flat and they have started building already so it's a bit stressful at the mo. By next week we won't have a kitchen for a few weeks, and no washing machine etc... Yikes!

My Sister is coming to visit this weekend, yay. I havent seen her in 3 years!

Already ordered our cot, mattress, change table and sterilization kit. Wanted to get that sorted before the VAT increase. Plus we got a 10% discount so only cost us all in all £300! I think that's not bad.

Little Blobie has been kicking, but it's a bit strange not very consistent. One day it's loads and the next only one or two kicks, and then I start to worry. :shrug:

And Lisa My DH also can't feel the kicks from the outside, I think it's the anterior placenta. :(


----------



## Merry

The peeps I know at work aren't really baby sonographers they are cancer guys so could guess at sex but tbh I wouldn't trust their opinions. Great news that building has started! Our nursery is now painted, carpet coming Monday and the cot etc will be ready to build over the next few weeks. 

I'm thinking of getting a gliding nursing chair, what do you guys think? Are you getting one? Kiddicare.com have one for £170 which I thought wasn't too bad?

Still soooo much more we need to buy but getting a new car tomorrow, so all baby stuff will fit in the boot:)

I feel movement every day now but some days lots of hard kicks and other days just a few tickles:) Makes me happy to feel baby move:) 

Hope the hives have cleared up and every one else is well. I'm feeling big but ok:)


----------



## lisaf

I don't feel the baby move all the time even though I've gotten definite kicks. I really feel him the most when I lie down at night on my tummy. 

We have a free glider chair being saved for us by my aunt... we just have to make another long car trip to go pick it up! :( I really don't want to spend a whole weekend doing that, but it would be 12 hours of driving if we try to go up and back in one day! Not sure its worth that either?
We REALLY have to get a garage sale going soon! We have to clear out some furniture in order to make room for the baby's stuff etc.

Crissie - I thought for sure I had an anterior placenta, but I don't... so can't imagine how much more muffled everything would be with an anterior one!

Yay for the extension, but I can't imagine living amongst all the work getting done! I'm trying to figure out how we could get new carpets in our place and I can't even imagine how that would work with out much stuff we have!


----------



## ticktock

Hi everyone!

So we got a lot of V days coming up soon, how exciting and reassuring, can't wait for mine, can relax abit more then.

Am feeling baby move alot and nearly always on my bladder, feels really weird and am constantly rushing to the loo lol do your babies have fav places to boot you? At the 20 week scan, mines on Monday, do I need a full bladder? As I'm slightly concerned about leakage if gotta wait for a while!

Still haven't bought much for the baby, think will after the scan though. 

Have any of you got a pregnancy pillow? Am thinking of getting one as have hip pain and lower back alot which am gonna mention to midwife. Also got kinda achy bone feeling right in my er lower region occasionally, by the end of the day I'm very achy, like a belt of achiness round my lower middle. Have ended up walking so slowly everywhere, takes me ages to do anything especially at work which isn't ideal working in the baby room!


----------



## lisaf

I have a pregnancy pillow.. I put it away because I got it so early but need to dig it out again. Its great but takes up tons of space on the bed.
Have you thought of a support belt to wear during the day?

My aches are in the pelvic bone itself.. 
I didn't need a full bladder for my 20week scan.


----------



## tinks09

Hi guys!

Sorry I havent posted, hope you all had a great christmas and New Years. Have been busy since new year so need to get started on the nursery, I have bought a few clothes and bits and bobs but I really need to get more organised! The babies will be here and I wont have anything ready!:blush:


Went for my 20 week scan with the consultant, it took an hour but was really interesting and she showed us loads of things you dont normally get to see so it was good. There both doing fine and are definitely girls!
They kept turning around so it was hard to keep track of which baby she was scanning - she had to keep going back and checking as they are so similiar in size!

Congrats crissie and lisa on boys, I think my hubby would have liked boys but were happy either way :) 

Ticktock - I bet you are so excited to be finding out tomorrow! Its best to have a full bladder but I usually end up running to the toilet before and it doesnt make any difference - just take a bottle of water with you :winkwink:

Ive just bought a dreamgenii pillow and Im definitely waking up less during the night - lisas right though , they do take up a lot of room, dh probably wont be impressed! My aches are mainly round my hips and pelvic area, they seem to be worse if I have a busy day so I just try to put my feet up and rest if I can - not always possible though with a toddler!


----------



## Crissie

Hi Everyone

What's up??? I've been MIA lately, damn extension is driving me bananas and we are in the process of an office move at work. Just exsisting at the mo!

Otherwise all good on this side. How about everyone else??

I want to know WHY AM I STILL AN EGGPLANT??? :( are they saying baby doesn't grow between 26 and 27 weeks? lol

Will post some bump pics soon and hopefully the building work will be done soon and we can start on the Baby 'corner'. Has everyone else started they nurseries? Post pics if you have would love to see them!

C
xx


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I was wondering about the eggplant thing myself!!! I think we're just a bigger eggplant this week ;)
I noticed that there are really only 3 more fruits to go anyway so I think we'll spend more time as each size... afterall, pumpkin is next and those come in ALL different sizes!!!


We've all been so quiet here lately! Hope everyone is doing well!
I'm doing good, feeling baby kick all the time now, but can't actually MAKE him respond yet so I'm looking forward to that.
I have to do the glucose test soon and am dreading it.
We're meeting with doula's right now to hire one to help me give birth naturally etc.. very exciting stuff!
We start classes soon and we got all the furniture put up in the nursery and our cats are adjusting to the changes in the house :haha:


----------



## ticktock

How is everyone? Blooming? I'm not lol

I'm all good, feeling a bit blimp like but so far so good! Am officially in 3rd tri now so am catching most of you up :flower:

Anyway, take care and hope to hear some updates soon!


----------



## lisaf

I passed my glucose test! :) 
Getting the nursery ready, not much else to report here!


----------



## lisaf

Hey guys! We're almost there! Just checking in.. how's everything going?


----------



## ticktock

Hi lisa, hope all is going well!!

Cant believe we're all nearly at the end and not a moment too soon lol

I'm fine, have finished work which is lovely just taking it easy and getting (kind of) prepared! Luckily I havent really had any issues, just the heartburn - ugh horrendous, generally just achey and tired and feeling a bit cumbersome now even though I'm not really huge, yet anyway

Baby is head down, measuring fine, and has started to drop a bit but carried low all along so not much difference! We had our 32 week scan as babys kidneys are dilated a bit so will need a scan when baby is 12 weeks old to see if they have resolved themselves, even if not its just something to be aware of and not necessarily an issue.

And managed to avoid finding out babys sex so am still team yellow! But am convinced its a boy and will not be persuaded otherwise.

Hope everyone else is all ok and doing well x


----------



## lisaf

i just finished with work too! 
Of course now that I'm off work, I'm too uncomfortable to do anything around the house like I planned :dohh:
Back started aching yesterday and nothing seems to relieve it :( So I just want to sit in my chair all day and have a little pity party :haha:

Wish I could help with the heartburn... I have a sore throat that keeps coming back.. my doc doesn't seem too concerned though and said it might be heartburn related but I don't feel/notice much heartburn :shrug:
I had a cold a month and a half ago and this sore throat has been lingering ever since. Grr!


----------



## ticktock

helloooooo??! Lisaf your boy is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!

Is anyone else still around? Just wondering how we're all doing x


----------



## lisaf

awww, your guy is so sweet! I love the cuddly picture in your avatar!

I was just thinking of you girls the other day :)

And thanks, we think he's pretty gorgeous ourselves :) He also seems to be the world's happiest baby. My babysitter even comments on how good tempered he is.


----------



## ticktock

Thanks, I need to update it as hes tiddly in that pic. Ah thats good, must be cos hes a boy lol Lawson is pretty laid back and happy but my friends little girl is eeeeeevil haha

Hes just cut his first 2 teeth this week so hes been abit evil this week actually


----------



## lisaf

no teeth here yet.. just started BLW which is fun and messy/disgusting, lol!


----------



## ticktock

lol I'd like to do blw but I go back to work in a few months and Lawson wont take a bottle, sometimes will drink milk from a cup so he really needs to be eating well by then! We've only just started weaning this week but hes not really bothered but I'm sure he will be in his own time (I hope!)

Have you heard from Merry or Chrissy?!


----------



## lisaf

umm, I've seen one of them occasionally on facebook, but not really in touch much at all.

The beauty in my mind of BLW is that they become eager for food and can handle it themselves. Last night Daniel chowed down on 3 zuchinni/courgette spears. No teeth but he chomped through them, skin and all! He will also eat quite a lot of avocado but does need some help with that.
Sweet potato is the newest one and he's still warming up to it. 

I am only feeding him in the evenings until he's a pro at it and has a wide variety of foods he can eat. Then we'll let other people feed him (I worry about choking etc).


----------

